# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Fevereiro 2017



## Gilmet (1 Fev 2017 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Sanxito (1 Fev 2017 às 09:37)

Bom dia. 
Por cá sigo com sol a brilhar, 14.7°c e 84%HR. O vento é fraco de sul com média de 1.3 Km/h.
A mínima atingiu os 11.0°c pelas 5:51. 


Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Fev 2017 às 09:46)

Vem chuva ao largo da costa. Já está visível no radar...


----------



## criz0r (1 Fev 2017 às 09:46)

Bom dia, o 1º dia de Fevereiro acordou solarengo e assim se vai mantendo. A destacar apenas a humidade relativa de 98% que deu a sensação de ter chovido durante a noite mas não houve qualquer registo.
Os próximos dias prometem ser animados principalmente a Norte, vamos ver como será este início de Fevereiro  .
Condições actuais pela Cova da Piedade local da Estação:
- 13,8ºC
- 86% h.r
- 1019 hPa
- Vento fraco do quadrante N.


----------



## MSantos (1 Fev 2017 às 10:59)

Bom dia!

Aqui pelo Vale do Liz temos alguma névoa nas primeiras horas da manhã. Por agora o Sol brilha, algo que não ainda não tinha acontecido esta semana. Temperatura agradável de 14ºC. 

Já se vê qualquer coisa no radar.


----------



## DaniFR (1 Fev 2017 às 11:45)

Bom dia

Inicio da manhã com bastante nevoeiro junto ao Mondego.
De momento, *13,9ºC*, céu muito nublado com algumas abertas e vento fraco.

Mínima de* 7,7ºC*.


----------



## criz0r (1 Fev 2017 às 14:17)

Boas, tudo calmo por Entrecampos neste momento. Espreitando aqui do 9º andar já se verifica a entrada de nebulosidade média/baixa a Oeste.
Pela Cova da Piedade de momento 17,3ºC a descer , 62% de h.r e um aumento notório da intensidade do vento que já anda pela casa dos 20km/h.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Fev 2017 às 14:27)

Pelo que se vê no radar estão aguaceiros a entrar na costa de Peniche a Cascais. Alguém confirma?


----------



## criz0r (1 Fev 2017 às 14:32)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pelo que se vê no radar estão aguaceiros a entrar na costa de Peniche a Cascais. Alguém confirma?



Exacto, aquilo já não é virga, é perceptível no Sat24.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Fev 2017 às 14:40)

criz0r disse:


> Exacto, aquilo já não é virga, é perceptível no Sat24.


Pelo tipo de nuvens que se vê a Oeste, é quase certo que é só virga.


----------



## criz0r (1 Fev 2017 às 14:47)

Sim posso estar enganado. 

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (1 Fev 2017 às 14:50)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pelo que se vê no radar estão aguaceiros a entrar na costa de Peniche a Cascais. Alguém confirma?





Tiagolco disse:


> Pelo tipo de nuvens que se vê a Oeste, é quase certo que é só virga.




Em Peniche nem pingo! Até agora só virga.
Está o tempo húmido, o céu encobriu-se, e o vento sopra moderado.

Pelo sim pelo não, tinha recolhido a roupa da corda quando vi aquilo aproximar-se de terra.


----------



## criz0r (1 Fev 2017 às 14:59)

A entrada de precipitação não está de qualquer maneira prevista para esta hora mas sim no período 19h-24h. Mas a mancha no radar é suspeita.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (1 Fev 2017 às 15:08)

Peniche -  Começaram a cair uns pingos dispersos. Marcam bem no chão, mas são mesmo dispersos.

EDIT: Começou a chover. É fraca, mas chove. Aquele verde não é apenas virga.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Fev 2017 às 15:11)

Candy disse:


> Peniche -  Começaram a cair uns pingos dispersos. Marcam bem no chão, mas são mesmo dispersos.


Então sempre é qualquer coisa...


----------



## Candy (1 Fev 2017 às 15:13)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Então sempre é qualquer coisa...


É!... Editei o meu comentário! Chuva fraca neste momento.
O verde não é só virga  

Fiz bem em apanhar a roupa!


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Fev 2017 às 15:19)

Candy disse:


> É!... Editei o meu comentário! Chuva fraca neste momento.
> O verde não é só virga
> 
> Fiz bem em apanhar a roupa!


 Afina aqui o je até tinha razão...


----------



## Sanxito (1 Fev 2017 às 15:26)

Boa tarde pessoal.
Por cá sigo com temperatura a descer, 14.8°c e 77%HR depois de uma máxima de 16.1°c pelas 11:54. O vento vai aumentando de intensidade e apresenta uma média de 13.4 Km/h SSW, a rajada máxima atingiu os 37 Km/h pelas 14:25. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (1 Fev 2017 às 15:32)

Boa tarde. Ainda não chegou a chuva à Póvoa mas pelo radar já deve chuviscar ou chuva fraca pelo litoral oeste.

Céu coberto a 7/8, cirrus e nuvens baixas. Vento SSW incómodo pela sensação de frio não correspondente aos *16,1ºC* de máxima que foram atingidos pela zona, 15,6ºC com 64% neste altura na estação de Forte da Casa.

*17,8 mm* acumulados ontem.


----------



## criz0r (1 Fev 2017 às 15:41)

O aspecto daquela faixa nebulosa no sat24 não deixava muitas dúvidas mas o radar muitas vezes prega partidas. O vento aumentou de intensidade e já está tudo encoberto.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Fev 2017 às 15:41)

Por aqui o tempo está a mudar rapidamente. O vento é nulo mas ficou bastante escuro de repente.


----------



## Teya (1 Fev 2017 às 15:51)

Boa tarde, 
Vento a aumentar de intensidade por aqui, o sol ainda brilhou, mas agora céu todo encoberto e escuro por aqui. Não chove!


----------



## remember (1 Fev 2017 às 15:56)

Boas, cá estamos nós em Fevereiro, depois de uma manhã bem amena e com Sol, agora a tarde segue escura e com algum vento já a notar-se... Não chove por enquanto, sigo com 14,8ºC e 72% de humidade a pressão está em queda e a estação já tem o símbolo de chuva. A estação mais próxima que é a do Forte da Casa marca 15,2ºC 66% de humidade e a mesma pressão que a minha estação.


----------



## Toby (1 Fev 2017 às 15:56)

Boa tarde,

O sol partiu, a chuva chegou… 

13.7° -  78% HUM - 1015.8(en baisse) - 56 AQI


----------



## Gilmet (1 Fev 2017 às 16:00)

Boa tarde,

Manhã de céu muito nublado, tendo vindo a encobrir com o progredir da tarde. Neste momento ainda não chove, mas o vento sopra moderado, constante (30-40 km/h). A temperatura situa-se nos 13,9ºC, em queda.

Mínima de *8,7ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Fev 2017 às 16:06)

Chove fraco


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Fev 2017 às 16:07)

Por aqui já chove!


----------



## StormRic (1 Fev 2017 às 16:31)

Apesar do que se vê no radar, aqui na Póvoa ainda não caíu um pingo sequer.

Céu encoberto e escuro, altostratus e alguns estratocumulus e fractocumulus. Nimbostratus a sudoeste, a aproximarem-se.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Fev 2017 às 16:31)

A barragem da mula está nos 12,4 m, com subida lenta nos próximos dias. A ribeira da mula leva muita água.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Fev 2017 às 16:55)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Por aqui já chove!


E continua a chuva fraca sempre certinha...


----------



## António josé Sales (1 Fev 2017 às 17:04)

Por aqui já chove fraco a moderado.


----------



## Candy (1 Fev 2017 às 17:10)

Peniche

Continua a chuva. Cai certinha, mas não se pode dizer que seja fraca como quando começou a cair. 
Vento a aumentar de intensidade, mais notório nas rajadas.

Continuamos sem os dados da Estação do Cabo Carvoeiro, algo que vem sendo hábito desde há um ano. 
Em abril de 2016 parecia ter sido arranjada, mas ficou só pelas parecenças. Nunca mais foi a mesma


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Fev 2017 às 17:20)

Já chove em Oeiras... fiz agora a viagem de comboio de Cascais até Oeiras e o mar já se nota bem agitado... 
Várias máquinas a laborar junto ao bares de praia e fazer dunas de areia para travar a força do mar... apesar de perigoso será um espetáculo bonito de se ver. 

Enviado do meu SM-G357FZ através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (1 Fev 2017 às 17:23)

Chove fraco por Entrecampos. Vento moderado.


----------



## telegram (1 Fev 2017 às 17:23)

Chove em Miranda do Corvo. 

Is there anybody out there?


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Fev 2017 às 17:26)

Aqui a chuva tem estado a aumentar de intensidade e já correm os beirais.


----------



## Rachie (1 Fev 2017 às 17:40)

Por aqui começaram a cair uns pingos há pouco e agora praticamente não passa de morrinha. 
13.9°


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Fev 2017 às 17:53)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Já chove em Oeiras... fiz agora a viagem de comboio de Cascais até Oeiras e o mar já se nota bem agitado...
> Várias máquinas a laborar junto ao bares de praia e fazer dunas de areia para travar a força do mar... apesar de perigoso será um espetáculo bonito de se ver.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G357FZ através de Tapatalk



É bom que haja prevenção, ainda assim vão ocorrer estragos no paredão, entre Cascais e Estoril, não há como evitar. Praticamente todos anos há estragos, ainda que pontuais, vamos ver como vai ser a magnitude deste evento.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Fev 2017 às 17:57)

Por aqui este 1º dia de Fevereiro acordou com sol, mas depois da hora de almoço o tempo começou a mudar radicalmente, com o aumento da intensidade do vento, bem como o ínicio de aguaceiros fracos ainda antes das 17 horas, e vão persistindo ainda.

Pode ser desta que com a chuva que virá nestes dias traga uma vida nova ao ribeiros, com melhores caudais para a época. O problema é que os solos vão secando logo no período de tempo que está sem chover, antes destes últimos aguaceiros, já não chovia á quase 1 mes, e depois não dá para eles libertarem o excesso de água para os ribeiros.
Sigo já com 1.27 mm.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Fev 2017 às 17:57)

Vai chovendo fraco por aqui também.
Acumulado:* 0,1 mm *


----------



## WMeteo (1 Fev 2017 às 18:14)

Boa noite.

Mínima de *9,3.ºC*. Máxima de *15.ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com *13,5.ºC*.

O dia amanheceu com sol, embora com presença de alguma nebulosidade. Durante o restante dia, e de acordo com informações obtidas, apenas registo para alguma chuva bastante fraca caída na parte da tarde, mas nada de significativo.
Saliento no entanto, que ao final da tarde, na cidade de Torres Vedras a chuva marcou presença de forma fraca.

Neste momento, e aqui a sul de Torres Vedras não chove, mas o céu encontra-se bastante cinzento. O vento vai soprando de forma moderada.

Actualização: O vento vai soprando com mais intensidade neste momento.


----------



## telegram (1 Fev 2017 às 19:09)

O vento intensifica-se. O que se pode esperar deste evento? Será comparável à tempestade Hércules ou à Gong? 

Is there anybody out there?


----------



## srr (1 Fev 2017 às 20:31)

Por ABT, tudo calmo, 3mm Vento Fraco


----------



## Sanxito (1 Fev 2017 às 20:56)

Boa noite.
Por cá a temperatura subiu e está nos 14.7°c com 84%HR. O vento sopra de SW com média de 18.7 Km/h. Ainda não tenho registo de precipitação.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## WMeteo (1 Fev 2017 às 22:11)

O vento vai soprando de forma moderada, registando-se por vezes rajadas mais fortes. 

Pelo que tenho observado, parece que o vento já deitou algumas laranjas do pomar ao chão. 

Neste momento não chove. A temperatura segue nos *13,7.ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Fev 2017 às 23:06)

*0,8 mm* por aqui.
Vento sopra a 23 km/h, rajadas de 40/50 km/h nada de especial portanto.
*13,6ºC*


----------



## Aspvl (1 Fev 2017 às 23:12)

Boa noite!
A chuva cai certinha e começam a sentir-se as rajadas de vento


----------



## Sanxito (1 Fev 2017 às 23:23)

Boa noite.
Sigo com 14.3ºc e 95%HR. A precipitação só agora se fez sentir de modo a ser registado pelo pluviometro, segue com 0.2 mm.
O vento sopra de SSW com média de 22.4 Km/h, tendo a rajada máxima atingido os 43 Km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Fev 2017 às 23:27)

Está a entrar nevoeiro.
Morrinha e vento moderado.
Noite de inverno.
*1,2 mm*

Quando faz nevoeiro aqui, é sinal que na serra deve estar um nevoeiro brutal, com visibilidade de escassos metros.


----------



## manganao (1 Fev 2017 às 23:28)

senti um tremor de terra ? será? ninguém sentiu nada?


----------



## *Marta* (1 Fev 2017 às 23:30)

Vários relatos de Leiria referem o mesmo.


----------



## DaniFR (1 Fev 2017 às 23:31)

Boa noite

Sigo com *11,8ºC*, chuva puxada a vento, mas ainda acumulou muito pouco, *2mm*. Estava à espera que a esta hora já estivesse a chover com mais intensidade. 
O radar também não mostra nada de especial.


----------



## *Marta* (1 Fev 2017 às 23:31)

Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 01-02-2017 23:22
_2017-02-01 23:22:34_
O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 01-02-2017 pelas 23:22 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.7 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou próximo de Porto de Mós.

De acordo com a informação disponível, este sismo foi sentido, devendo em breve ser emitido novo comunicado com informação instrumental e macrosísmica actualizada.

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.


A localização do epicentro de um sismo é um processo físico e matemático complexo que depende do conjunto de dados, dos algoritmos e dos modelos de propagação das ondas sísmicas. Agências diferentes podem produzir resultados ligeiramente diferentes. Do mesmo modo, as determinações preliminares são habitualmente corrigidas posteriormente, pela integração de mais informação. Em todos os casos acompanhe sempre as indicações dos serviços de proteção civil. Toda e qualquer utilização do conteúdo deste comunicado deverá sempre fazer referência à fonte.


----------



## Garcia (1 Fev 2017 às 23:33)

Um amigo meu diz que sentiu e bem. . Em Leiria. . À cerca de 10 min. . 

Enviado do meu GT-I9505 através de Tapatalk


----------



## vascopat (1 Fev 2017 às 23:39)

Leiria e Caldas da Rainha sentiu-se bem...


----------



## António josé Sales (1 Fev 2017 às 23:41)

Por aqui á pouco choveu bem durante 5 minutos entretanto já se começa a notar a intensificação do vento.


----------



## TekClub (1 Fev 2017 às 23:43)

manganao disse:


> senti um tremor de terra ? será? ninguém sentiu nada?


Esta a passar em rodapé na CMTV epicentro em Leiria magnitude 3,7


----------



## remember (1 Fev 2017 às 23:45)

Boa noite,

a temperatura encontra-se a subir com 13,4ºC, 1011 hPa e humidade acima dos 90%, a estação mais próxima marca 13,7ºC.


----------



## Candy (1 Fev 2017 às 23:53)

@luismeteo3  como é? Tremeste ou não?  hehehe

Hoje não te podes queixar. Além da chuvinha até houve direito a um tremorzinho


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Fev 2017 às 23:55)

Morrinha a render.
*2,2 mm*


----------



## Geopower (1 Fev 2017 às 23:57)

Chove fraco a moderado. 14,1*C. Vento moderado de Sw


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Fev 2017 às 00:01)

Por aqui é só spray. 
O acumulado vai em *1,3 mm*.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2017 às 00:11)

O dia fechou nos *2,3 mm*.
Mantem-se a morrinha e algum nevoeiro.
*0,3 mm*

Ontem (01-02-2017) na serra, carregada de água.



how to use print screen


----------



## Sanxito (2 Fev 2017 às 00:16)

No dia de ontem fiquei com 0.6 mm acumulados, 43 Km/h de rajada máxima de SW.
Agora conto com 0.4 mm, 14.1ºc e 99%HR , enquanto o vento sopra forte com média de 26.2 Km/h SSW com rajada de 43 Km/h também.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Fev 2017 às 00:29)

Muito nevoeiro por aqui. O novo dia começou e sigo com *0,6 mm*.


----------



## david 6 (2 Fev 2017 às 00:55)

chove moderado por setubal


----------



## criz0r (2 Fev 2017 às 01:42)

Boa madrugada, acumulado até ao momento de 4,8mm, o vento vai soprando moderado com rajada máxima de 49km/h.  

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (2 Fev 2017 às 02:12)

Por aqui o vento começa aumentar de intensidade com chuva à mistura.

Enviado do meu VFD 700 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (2 Fev 2017 às 06:27)

Bom dia,

Este noite 0h00  6h20 : 6.6mm
4h20-4h30 : 8mm/h
13.7° - 92% - 1010.8


----------



## Toby (2 Fev 2017 às 06:37)

*Marta* disse:


> Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 01-02-2017 23:22
> _2017-02-01 23:22:34_
> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 01-02-2017 pelas 23:22 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.7 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou próximo de Porto de Mós.
> 
> ...



Bom dia,

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/sismicidade/
Aqui , sentimos o abalo (2x), sobretudo um dos meus dois cães cerca de segundos frente.









Desculpem o meu português, não é a minha língua.


----------



## FlavioAreias (2 Fev 2017 às 07:39)

Em Santarém (Cidade) nao foi sentido o Sismo, mas a norte do Concelho, Alcanede, Minde, etc sentiram bem.

Quanto ao tempo, temos nuvens, e mais nada até agora.
Como está a questão da Tempestade Extratropical? 
Melhorou ou ainda iremos ter mau tempo?


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Fev 2017 às 08:10)

A madrugada desiludiu. Só acumulei *3,6 mm*. Não espero mais chuva para o resto do dia.


----------



## Sanxito (2 Fev 2017 às 08:17)

Bom dia.
Por cá tenho 3.8 mm acumulados, dentro do que esperava com base nos modelos que haviam retirado muita precipitação. 
Agora sigo com 14.4°c e 100%HR. O vento atingiu os 55 Km/h pelas 2:26 sendo agora bem mais fraco com média de 10.3 Km/h SW.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (2 Fev 2017 às 08:28)

Bom dia,

Hoje obtive a mínima mais alta do inverno 13,4ºC, a estação do Forte da Casa obteve 13,7ºC, e acumulou 5,08 mm.
Sigo com 14,3ºC a do Forte da Casa segue com 14,4ºC não estão maus de todo os registos  obtive durante a noite uma máxima de 14,7ºC a do Forte da Casa obteve também uma máxima de 14,9ºC às 3:55 e às 5:50
A Pressão atmosférica encontra-se nos 1009 hPa nas duas estações.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2017 às 08:36)

4,7 mm por aqui.


----------



## srr (2 Fev 2017 às 08:57)

Bom dia.
Por cá tenho 5.00mm  acumulados nas ultimas 24H , dentro do que esperava com base nos modelos que haviam retirado muita precipitação.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Fev 2017 às 08:59)

Bom dia companheiros...

Em Cascais pra já tudo calmo... vai chuviscando de quando em vez e o mar está altereoso mas não diferente de um dia banal de inverno... a temperatura ronda os 14ºC e não se espera grande oscilação.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2017 às 09:14)

Chuvisco fraco.
Sim neste momento, o mar não está perigoso, maré a vazar, ondulação dentro do normal, o problema grave será logo ao final do dia inicio da noite,aí a conversa é outra.
As vagas vão partir grande blocos de pedra do paredão de Cascais, isso é mais que certo, se for só isso menos mal.



image ru


----------



## Sanxito (2 Fev 2017 às 09:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Chuvisco fraco.
> Sim neste momento, o mar não está perigoso, maré a vazar, ondulação dentro do normal, o problema grave será logo ao final do dia inicio da noite,aí a conversa é outra.
> As vagas vão partir grande blocos de pedra do paredão de Cascais, isso é mais que certo, se for só isso menos mal.
> 
> ...


Vá lá que as marés estão pequenas, porque com quase mais 1 metro seria mais complicado. Queria ir fotografar até à costa da Caparica mas já vai estar escuro por essa hora. 

O sol vai espreitando e o vento vai rodando até ao quadrante W. Média de 6.0 Km/h e 14.5°c com 99%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2017 às 09:28)

Sanxito disse:


> Vá lá que as marés estão pequenas, porque com quase mais 1 metro seria mais complicado. Queria ir fotografar até à costa da Caparica mas já vai estar escuro por essa hora.
> 
> O sol vai espreitando e o vento vai rodando até ao quadrante W. Média de 6.0 Km/h e 14.5°c com 99%HR.
> 
> Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk



Sim o cenário podia ser pior, mas aqueles 19 segundos por exemplo, vai dar molho na certa.
Por acaso também queria ir fotografar ( Com distância de segurança! Não estou a incitar ninguém a fazer o mesmo!), mas estarei a trabalhar.
Talvez vá  amanhã de manhã cedo ao Guincho, logo se vê.


----------



## DaniFR (2 Fev 2017 às 09:48)

12mm acumulados na estação do Pólo II . Período de chuva mais intensa entre as 4h e as 5h.


----------



## criz0r (2 Fev 2017 às 10:13)

Bom dia, noite de chuva fraca por vezes moderada que rendeu 9,0mm pela Cova da Piedade. A rajada máxima ficou-se pelos 49,7km/h, valor este que espero ver batido na próxima madrugada.
Estou a pensar ir até à Costa de Caparica logo à noite ver a situação embora não dê para fotografar nem filmar, deve estar bem agressivo.
De momento chove fraco por Entrecampos, quase nem dá para molhar o chão.


----------



## MSantos (2 Fev 2017 às 11:18)

Bom dia!

Por aqui temos uma manhã de aguaceiros, com algumas abertas. Estão 14ºC.

Acumulações de 6/8mm, esperava um pouco mais. Para já está a ser um dia banal de aguaceiros dispersos e o radar também não mostra nada de mais, veremos o que acontece no resto do dia.


----------



## António josé Sales (2 Fev 2017 às 11:30)

Por aqui a madrugada e inicio da manhã, vendo pelo radar e   devem  ter caído alguns  aguaceiros, há pouco acabou de cair um aguaceiro bastante intenso.


----------



## TekClub (2 Fev 2017 às 11:41)

Por aqui chove torrencialmente e o vento a aumentar de intensidade, ate fiquei sem sinal de TV por satélite...


----------



## Sanxito (2 Fev 2017 às 12:43)

Boa tarde.
Sigo com 16.7ºc e 74%HR, o acumulado continua estagnado nos 3.8 mm, e que por aqui ficará.
O vento soprá bem mais fraco, com média de 10.3 km/h WSW.


----------



## António josé Sales (2 Fev 2017 às 12:58)

Por aqui tem chovido mas esperava mais chuva, está a ser um dia de inverno como outro qualquer.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Fev 2017 às 13:02)

Boa tarde a todos. Por aqui aumenta o vento mas não tem chovido...


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Fev 2017 às 13:02)

Bem, frente quente fraquinha, frente fria também seguiu um bocado insossa.

Acumulado:* 3,5 mm
*
Até as linhas de instabilidade conseguem largar mais chuva que as frentes  Mas isso é só para o Norte infelizmente.


----------



## david 6 (2 Fev 2017 às 13:07)

eu já esperava esta quantidade normal de chuva, para o norte é que dão bastante chuva, nós temo nos de contentar com uma chuvita e o vento e quem tiver junto ao litoral o estado do mar

por setúbal agora não chove, choveu durante a madrugada, a estação do ipma tem 17.4mm, mas penso que seja fora de setúbal (não sei onde fica a estação) porque na amadora na cidade tem 10.7mm


----------



## Teya (2 Fev 2017 às 13:40)

Por aqui o sol espreita entre aguaceiros, 15,8ºC.


----------



## António josé Sales (2 Fev 2017 às 14:00)

Acaba de cair outro aguaceiro moderado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Fev 2017 às 14:42)

Por aqui depois de uma boa chuvada que caiu durante, já durante apenas caiu uns aguaceiros fracos que começaram agora mesmo novamente.
O acumulado até agora já vai em 11 mm.
Os solos aos poucos começam agora a atingir já alguma saturação.
As valas drenantes dos terrenos, já correm bem, com água barrenta.


----------



## criz0r (2 Fev 2017 às 15:24)

Boas, ambiente muito esquisito aqui pela região com uma neblina muito densa que à 1ª vista até parece morrinha. 
De momento sem chuva e vento fraco com rajadas moderadas.


----------



## Lousano (2 Fev 2017 às 15:26)

A chuva não quer nada com a zona centro. Só chuvicos e aguaceiros de curta duração.

Neste momento 5,0mm acumulados, sobretudo aos aguaceiros desta tarde.

O vento ainda não foi muito violento, com rajada máxima de cerca 80 km/h. Mas sobre isto veremos os próximos dois dias.


----------



## DaniFR (2 Fev 2017 às 15:38)

Por Coimbra de destacar apenas um aguaceiro forte por volta das 11h30, de resto está a ser um dia banal, o vento praticamente não se faz sentir e o radar não mostra nada de jeito.


----------



## Lousano (2 Fev 2017 às 15:53)

DaniFR disse:


> Por Coimbra de destacar apenas um aguaceiro forte por volta das 11h30, de resto está a ser um dia banal, o vento praticamente não se faz sentir e o radar não mostra nada de jeito.



Pelo que tenho acompanhado, a tua localização não será severamente afectada por extremos de vento SW.


----------



## Gongas (2 Fev 2017 às 17:18)

DaniFR disse:


> Por Coimbra de destacar apenas um aguaceiro forte por volta das 11h30, de resto está a ser um dia banal, o vento praticamente não se faz sentir e o radar não mostra nada de jeito.



É mesmo...um completo fiasco até agora. Tempestade onde?? vamos ver o que nos reserva os próximos dias.


----------



## criz0r (2 Fev 2017 às 17:20)

Aguaceiro fraco por Entrecampos neste momento.


----------



## Teya (2 Fev 2017 às 17:50)

Passeio à Ericeira, vento moderado com algumas rajadas por vezes fortes e sem chuva. Ribeira D'Ilhas


----------



## WMeteo (2 Fev 2017 às 19:08)

Boa noite.

Mínima de *13,3.ºC*. Máxima de *16,4.ºC*. 

Neste momento sigo com *13,3.ºC*. Vento fraco.


----------



## Pek (2 Fev 2017 às 19:44)

Peniche ontem:






Autora: *Ana Dias*. Fontes: https://twitter.com/spainsevere e


----------



## Nuno_1010 (2 Fev 2017 às 19:56)




----------



## Lousano (2 Fev 2017 às 20:15)

Nuno_1010 disse:


>


 Já não deixavam passar para o molhe?


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Fev 2017 às 20:16)

Esta agora mesmo a dar nas noticias na TVI, um surfista a aventurar-se nas novas ondas junto á Torre de Bélem, em Lisboa.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (2 Fev 2017 às 20:32)

Lousano disse:


> Já não deixavam passar para o molhe?


Não


----------



## COENTRO (2 Fev 2017 às 20:48)

Praia Grande https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1337262569671471&id=339965746067830


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## COENTRO (2 Fev 2017 às 20:51)

Praia das Maçãs https://m.facebook.com/alex.coelho....0000023678047:1486068527&fref=nf&pn_ref=story


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Fev 2017 às 20:54)

Bem, o futuro para o centro e o sul do país é menos excitante do que para o norte, visto que essa zona vai levar com chuva e mais chuva. De um certo modo, o norte já precisava disto.

Mínima: *12,5ºC*
Máxima: *16,6ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2017 às 20:59)

COENTRO disse:


> Praia das Maçãs https://m.facebook.com/alex.coelho.98?lst=100001123438491:100000023678047:1486068527&fref=nf&pn_ref=story
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Impressionante, de facto a faixa costeira a norte do cabo da Roca tem outro calibre.


----------



## SnowMarta (2 Fev 2017 às 21:04)

Boa noite, sou nova aqui neste forum e nova também em questões meteorologicas, mas recentemente adquiri um pluviometro artesanal e uma estação básica TFA, portanto hoje aqui em Coruche acumulou cerca de 11mm, por agora estão 12,2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Fev 2017 às 21:06)

SnowMarta disse:


> Boa noite, sou nova aqui neste forum e nova também em questões meteorologicas, mas recentemente adquiri um pluviometro artesanal e uma estação básica TFA, portanto hoje aqui em Coruche acumulou cerca de 11mm, por agora estão 12,2ºC e vento fraco.


Bem vinda!!


----------



## António josé Sales (2 Fev 2017 às 21:09)

SnowMarta disse:


> Boa noite, sou nova aqui neste forum e nova também em questões meteorologicas, mas recentemente adquiri um pluviometro artesanal e uma estação básica TFA, portanto hoje aqui em Coruche acumulou cerca de 11mm, por agora estão 12,2ºC e vento fraco.


Muito bem vinda!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## António josé Sales (2 Fev 2017 às 21:11)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Bem, o futuro para o centro e o sul do país é menos excitante do que para o norte, visto que essa zona vai levar com chuva e mais chuva. De um certo modo, o norte já precisava disto.


E para o sul ainda é pior que para o centro,e o sul que tanto precisa desta chuvinha.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Fev 2017 às 21:18)

SnowMarta disse:


> Boa noite, sou nova aqui neste forum e nova também em questões meteorologicas, mas recentemente adquiri um pluviometro artesanal e uma estação básica TFA, portanto hoje aqui em Coruche acumulou cerca de 11mm, por agora estão 12,2ºC e vento fraco.



Bem vinda, acredita que aqui no fórum, estamos todos os dias a aprender todos em conjunto, eu também quando comecei aqui pouco ou nada sabia em concreto sobre meteorologia. E já agora serás mais uma ajudante aqui do Ribatejo, distrito  de Santarém.
*david 6, *olha parece que vais ter uma vizinha aqui no fórum...


----------



## AMFC (2 Fev 2017 às 21:20)

Boca do Inferno por volta das 16h30


----------



## AMFC (2 Fev 2017 às 21:26)

Boca do Inferno por volta das 16h30


----------



## AMFC (2 Fev 2017 às 21:40)

Boca do Inferno por volta das 16h30


----------



## AMFC (2 Fev 2017 às 21:45)

Paço d´ Arcos 18h15


----------



## criz0r (2 Fev 2017 às 22:21)

Boa noite, 9,3mm acumulados hoje. O evento até agora tem sido absolutamente normal por aqui sem qualquer registo de precipitação forte ou rajadas mais severas.
A noite segue tranquila com céu encoberto, 14,7ºC, 80% de h.r e vento médio situado nos 10km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2017 às 22:24)

Temperatura actual:*14,2ºC*
Acumulado: *4,7 mm*
Rajada máxima: *50 km/h*

Isto com nortada  daquelas é que rende vento bruto, resto são brisas lol.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2017 às 22:31)

Pessoal, deixo aqui o link de uma estação recentemente instalada no local interessante, ponto mais alto da Serra da Lousã, Trevim , cota 1205 mts.
Segue nos 3,1ºC e vento a 54 km/h.
Já teve rajada de *118 km/h *!
A rede Windguru ainda tem poucas estações no nosso país.

https://www.windguru.cz/station/395


----------



## MSantos (2 Fev 2017 às 22:43)

SnowMarta disse:


> Boa noite, sou nova aqui neste forum e nova também em questões meteorologicas, mas recentemente adquiri um pluviometro artesanal e uma estação básica TFA, portanto hoje aqui em Coruche acumulou cerca de 11mm, por agora estão 12,2ºC e vento fraco.



Bem-vinda! 

Passa pelo tópico de Apresentações.


----------



## Candy (2 Fev 2017 às 22:46)

Bem vinda @SnowMarta 
A malta aqui anda numa aprendizagem constante! Tudo malta fixe


----------



## MSantos (2 Fev 2017 às 22:53)

Dia perfeitamente banal aqui em Leiria. A chuva foi q.b., os acumulados não ultrapassaram os 10mm em nenhuma das estações do WU aqui da cidade e arredores. Tal como a chuva o vento também não foi nada mais. A animação foi toda a Norte e desconfio que amanha será igual.

Até amanha.


----------



## António josé Sales (2 Fev 2017 às 23:02)

Por aqui o vento já começou a intensificar pode ser um sinal que a chuva está para breve, só espero chuva lá para o fim da madrugada.


----------



## remember (2 Fev 2017 às 23:03)

Boa noite,

Temperatura encontra-se a subir de novo, tal como ontem... As janelas de casa estavam a ficar embaciadas, mas quando começou a subir a temperatura desembaciaram assim do nada. Sigo com 13,9ºC, o Forte da Casa marca 14,4ºC e hoje acumulou 5,08 mm.
A humidade está nos 84% e a pressão está estável nos 1016 hPa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Fev 2017 às 23:06)

Boa noite a todos! Por aqui o vento aumenta, mas nada de chuva.


----------



## DaniFR (2 Fev 2017 às 23:17)

Calmia total.  
Ainda tenho esperança que amanhã a chuva renda pelo 20mm, previstos pelo ECMWF.


----------



## Sanxito (2 Fev 2017 às 23:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Pessoal, deixo aqui o link de uma estação recentemente instalada no local interessante, ponto mais alto da Serra da Lousã, Trevim , cota 1205 mts.
> Segue nos 3,1ºC e vento a 54 km/h.
> Já teve rajada de *118 km/h *!
> A rede Windguru ainda tem poucas estações no nosso país.
> ...



Boa noite.
Que estações são essas, conheces o projecto? Algum modelo especifico? desconhecia essa rede Windguru, mas muito fixe.

Por cá o vento vai aumentando de intensidade, segue com média de 14.3 Km/h SSW e rajada de 32 Km/h no ultimos 10 min, a temperatura é de 14.3ºc e 86%HR.


----------



## Crissie (3 Fev 2017 às 00:22)

Boa noite, quanto a este evento só posso agradecer ao facto de a minha roupinha ter secado toda  que maravilha.


----------



## srr (3 Fev 2017 às 00:23)

Por aqui uma acalmia, nada mexe 

12º Graus e pressão a descer .


----------



## srr (3 Fev 2017 às 00:25)

Crissie disse:


> Boa noite, quanto a este evento só posso agradecer ao facto de a minha roupinha ter secado toda  que maravilha.



Como não temos "evento" por aqui  - foi um excelente Post :-)


----------



## remember (3 Fev 2017 às 00:36)

Boa noite,

Despeço-me por hoje com a temperatura a continuar a subir, 14ºC a estação mais próxima de mim marca 14,3ºC! 
Pressão a descer e finalmente 17ºC dentro de casa


----------



## MarcioRR (3 Fev 2017 às 00:47)

Nem chuva nem vento


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (3 Fev 2017 às 00:50)

Por aqui o vento começa aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Fev 2017 às 00:53)

Sanxito disse:


> Boa noite.
> Que estações são essas, conheces o projecto? Algum modelo especifico? desconhecia essa rede Windguru, mas muito fixe.
> 
> Por cá o vento vai aumentando de intensidade, segue com média de 14.3 Km/h SSW e rajada de 32 Km/h no ultimos 10 min, a temperatura é de 14.3ºc e 86%HR.



Boas,

Por aquilo que percebi, o Windguru vende estações depois quem as adquire regista na rede. Só que tendo em conta a instalação em determinados sítios leva-me a pensar que são algumas parcerias com entidades públicas, não percebi na totalidade. Acredito que o anemometro seja muito bom, pois a vertente delas é basicamente essa, medição do vento.Ver se abro um tópico sobre a rede.


----------



## Tufao André (3 Fev 2017 às 02:05)

Vento a aumentar de intensidade também por aqui! Sopra moderado a forte com algumas rajadas que já abanam janelas...
Dia calmo com apenas alguns aguaceiros fracos curtos e vento moderado com rajadas pouco significantes!
As atenções apenas se viraram para o estado do mar... Um verdadeiro RESPECT!!!


----------



## romeupaz (3 Fev 2017 às 02:21)




----------



## TekClub (3 Fev 2017 às 02:37)

Esta tempestade e uma fabrica de vento, ja se vai notando as rajadas a aumentar...


----------



## cookie (3 Fev 2017 às 08:02)

romeupaz disse:


>


 Incrível como as pessoas se colocam em perigo...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Fev 2017 às 08:54)

Bom dia!
Já apanhei a molha do dia. 
Belo aguaceiro que caiu há uns 15 minutos. Não estava nada à espera.
Acumulado:* 0,5 mm*


----------



## remember (3 Fev 2017 às 08:59)

Bom dia,

Sigo com 15ºC de momento e 85% de humidade, a pressão encontra-se nos 1015 hPa.
A estação do Forte da Casa marca a mesma temperatura com 79% de humidade e 1013,77 hPa.
Novo máximo na temperatura mínima deste inverno 13,7ºC, a estação do Forte da Casa fixou-se nos 14,2ºC, vinha com uma máxima de 14,7ºC da madrugada.


----------



## Sanxito (3 Fev 2017 às 09:39)

Bom dia.
Por cá tive temperatura mínima de 14.3°c pelas 2:30. O vento atingiu os 43 Km/h pouco depois de meia noite e o pluviómetro segue a 0.0
Agora registo 15.7°c com 88%HR, o vento sopra de Sul moderado com média de 17.1 Km/h. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## srr (3 Fev 2017 às 10:03)

Por cá um evento de 1.2 mm, repito 1,2 mm ;

O Tejo Vai seco , com a Agua Castanha e Espumosa de tamanha carga poluente , cujas chuvas fariam falta para limpar , ou disfarçar a Desgraça.

E um brutal temporal nos meios de comunicação social Portugueses - *TRISTEZA*


----------



## WMeteo (3 Fev 2017 às 10:18)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *14,3.ºC*. Neste momento sigo com *15,4.ºC*.

O céu encontra-se cinzento, mas não chove. O destaque vai para o vento que vai soprando de forma moderada, registando-se por vezes algumas rajadas mais fortes. 

Actualização: Começou a chover de forma fraca.


----------



## Rui Alex (3 Fev 2017 às 10:35)

Tudo isto está a ser um pouco "underwhelming", depois do "primer" recebido da comunicação social. Aqui no seixal, chuva, nem vê-la, e o vento não tem passado de uma média de 4-5 nós, com algumas rajadas de vez em quando. O barómetro tem-se mantido nos 1019. Fantástico tempo tempestuoso.


----------



## cookie (3 Fev 2017 às 11:18)

srr disse:


> Por cá um evento de 1.2 mm, repito 1,2 mm ;
> 
> O Tejo Vai seco , com a Agua Castanha e Espumosa de tamanha carga poluente , cujas chuvas fariam falta para limpar , ou disfarçar a Desgraça.
> 
> E um brutal temporal nos meios de comunicação social Portugueses - *TRISTEZA*





Rui Alex disse:


> Tudo isto está a ser um pouco "underwhelming", depois do "primer" recebido da comunicação social. Aqui no seixal, chuva, nem vê-la, e o vento não tem passado de uma média de 4-5 nós, com algumas rajadas de vez em quando. O barómetro tem-se mantido nos 1019. Fantástico tempo tempestuoso.


Deixo aqui esta citação retirada do tópico do litoral norte para verem o que se abateu por cá.



Tiagolco disse:


> Ecos impressionantes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Fev 2017 às 11:49)

Morrinha
Humidade por todo o lado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Fev 2017 às 12:05)

romeupaz disse:


>


Vai lá vai! Nunca tinha visto São Pedro assim...


----------



## WMeteo (3 Fev 2017 às 12:09)

Nos últimos minutos registou-se um aumento da intensidade da chuva, que passou a cair de forma moderada. Situação que entretanto acalmou. O vento continua a marcar presença de forma moderada.

A temperatura segue nos *14,5.ºC*.


----------



## criz0r (3 Fev 2017 às 12:55)

Boa tarde, evento completamente banal aqui pela região, o acumulado desde 4ª feira é o mesmo 9,3mm e a rajada máxima foi de 49,7km/h registada precisamente na 4ªfeira.
A destacar só mesmo o estado mar que embora não tenha chegado a vias de facto como em 2014, ainda assim foi bastante agressivo.
Condições actuais por Entrecampos de céu encoberto com alguns chuviscos esporádicos e vento moderado. Venha de lá o mau tempo de vez se faz favor!


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Fev 2017 às 12:57)

Boa tarde a todos. O tempo está a escurecer bastante e pelo radar deve estar quase a começar a chover... o vento a aumentar um pouco.


----------



## MSantos (3 Fev 2017 às 13:05)

Boas!

Aqui por Leiria temos céu muito nublado e vento fraco, por agora não chove e apenas houve a registar valores inferiores a 3mm durante a madrugada nas estações aqui da cidade e arredores.


----------



## romeupaz (3 Fev 2017 às 13:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Vai lá vai! Nunca tinha visto São Pedro assim...


Em 2014 foi pior... O vídeo também está no YouTube do meteoleiria

Enviado do meu VFD 700 através de Tapatalk


----------



## VimDePantufas (3 Fev 2017 às 13:36)

Mar da Ericeira 02/02/2017


----------



## DaniFR (3 Fev 2017 às 14:32)

Noite e madrugada de vento forte, mas muito pouca chuva. Este evento está a desiludir bastante em termos de precipitação, está tudo a passar muito a norte e mesmo aí a precipitação está abaixo do previsto.


----------



## António josé Sales (3 Fev 2017 às 14:41)

Por aqui a chuva restringiu-se á madrugada, agora o vento está a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## António josé Sales (3 Fev 2017 às 14:53)

Eu a falar da chuva e ela a aparecer por enquanto fraca a moderada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Fev 2017 às 14:57)

Por aqui começou a chover agora. Está muito escuro e o vento a aumentar...

Edit: O vento está a aumentar bastante...


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Fev 2017 às 15:07)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Por aqui começou a chover agora. Está muito escuro e o vento a aumentar...
> 
> Edit: O vento está a aumentar bastante...


Chuva moderada agora...

Edit: Chuva torrencial agora!


----------



## criz0r (3 Fev 2017 às 15:49)

Agora sim, brutais rajadas de vento aqui do 9º andar onde trabalho, se tivesse aqui uma estação aposto que já andava pelos 80/90 km\h.
As nuvens andam à velocidade de comboio, porém nada de chuva.


----------



## fhff (3 Fev 2017 às 15:53)

Por Sintra, tudo calmo. Apenas uns chuviscos de manhã e a Serra a proteger-nos do vento. Já o mar, é outra história...


----------



## Gongas (3 Fev 2017 às 16:51)

Hoje sim o vento está mais forte, quanto à chuva continua muito aquém do esperado. Ainda à espera da bendita tempestade!!!


----------



## António josé Sales (3 Fev 2017 às 17:12)

Por aqui nada de especial relatar apenas algum vento que se está a intensificar em relação á chuva esperava muito mais o pessoal do norte é que está a ter sorte estas depressões só beneficiam o norte o centro e sul ficam a ver navios infelizmente.


----------



## Aspvl (3 Fev 2017 às 17:13)

Boa tarde! 

À excepção de rajadas um pouco mais fortes, mas mesmo assim nada de especial, não há grande coisa a relatar. Este foi, claramente, um evento do Norte!
O mar foi, sim, a preocupação, mas mesmo isso penso já ter passado, pelo menos para Lisboa.
Ainda não vi chuva hoje e sinceramente acho que já não deve chover, mesmo vendo as horas intermináveis de chuva na previsão horária do IPMA ahahah 
A previsão descritiva está mais certa, contudo.


----------



## WMeteo (3 Fev 2017 às 17:58)

O principal destaque do dia foi sobretudo para o vento, que soprou de forma moderada, registando-se no entanto e por vezes, algumas rajadas mais intensas. A chuva marcou presença durante alguns períodos do dia, mas geralmente de forma fraca, existindo algumas excepções, com curtos períodos onde se fez sentir de forma moderada.

Saliento ainda a presença, por volta da hora do almoço, de algum nevoeiro em redor das serras nas proximidades. 

---

Neste momento não chove e o vento sopra de forma moderada, com algumas rajadas mais fortes. A temperatura segue nos *15,1.ºC*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Fev 2017 às 18:20)

Ninguém tem notícias da Costa da Caparica? Conseguiu aguentar-se? 

Acumulado: *0,4 mm *


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Fev 2017 às 18:45)

Depois de uma valente vendaval toda a madrugada, e parte da manhã, eis que ao meio da manhã veio a chuva.
A tarde manteve-se muito nublado, mas nunca mais choveu até agora.
O acumulado de hoje vai em 2.54 mm.


----------



## SnowMarta (3 Fev 2017 às 19:13)

Olá Boa Noite a todos!  Bem em primeiro lugar quero agradecer por me terem recebido tão bem aqui no forum. E depois digo-vos que como tive sempre curiosidade acerca da meteorologia, agora achei interessante e cá estou para ir aprendendo aos poucos. E Finalmente para vos dizer que hoje aqui por Coruche esteve uma Máxima de 17,9 ºC e Mínima de 11.2 ºC   estando agora 15,2 ºC. Quanto á precipitação apenas chuviscou um pouco mas não acumulou.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (3 Fev 2017 às 19:15)

Boa noite.. Que tristeza o dia hoje por Lisboa.. Acho que vou comprar uma casinha lá bem em cima para ir a estes eventos meteorológicos 

15º , praticamente não choveu durante o dia todo sendo que a nebulosidade aumentou gradualmente a partir das 16h da tarde.


----------



## Sanxito (3 Fev 2017 às 19:30)

Boa noite.
Por cá, dia de vento e sem chuva.
15.3°c e 92%HR. O vento sopra de Sul com média de 14.8 Km/h, enquanto o pluviómetro segue a zero e por aí secar continuar. 


Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Fev 2017 às 19:40)

Pelos vídeos que vi, parece que a Costa da Caparica apenas ficou sem areia, o que já é normal lol

Bota mais dinheiro para areia!


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Fev 2017 às 19:49)

Aqui as rajadas de vento já metem respeito...


----------



## António josé Sales (3 Fev 2017 às 20:15)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui as rajadas de vento já metem respeito...


Aqui também está bastante vento chuva é que nem vela.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Fev 2017 às 21:10)

Para quem não viu ontem o video na RTP1, aqui fica ele...


----------



## StormRic (3 Fev 2017 às 21:49)

Boa noite

Algumas fotos para ilustrar o evento de ontem, *dia 02*, em especial relativamente ao mar.

*Carcavelos*, maré-baixa, antes da chegada da ondulação maior:

13:24






13:30






*Guincho*, até à maré-alta, já com a ondulação de 6 a 8 metros ao largo:

16:44 (*)





16:49





16:50 (*)





17:10 Cruzeiro do Cabo da Roca em último plano; Espinhaço e Pirolita mais à frente. As falésias têm 140m de altura e, por comparação, a projecção de algumas rebentações atingiram os 50 a 60m de altura e a vaporização soprada pelo vento subia os vales até aos 200m.





17:19 (*)





17:37





17:46





17:54 (*)





17:55





18:10 (*)





18:12





(*) fotos de Cristina Bastos


Publicarei bastante mais fotos nos tópicos de seguimento de mar e praias, fenómenos ópticos atmosféricos e pôr-do-sol.


----------



## Sanxito (3 Fev 2017 às 22:02)

O vento vai reinando, média de 21.0 Km/h de SW com rajadas de 42 Km/h. Nada de precipitação, e a temperatura segue nos 15.2°c com 94%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Fev 2017 às 22:09)

Dia sem história.

Rajada máxima: *55 km/h*
Acumulado: *0,2 mm*
Temperatura actual: *15,0ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Fev 2017 às 22:20)

No topo da serra da Lousã, ha pouco, rajada máxima *132 km/h*!
Neste momento segue com *60km/h* e rajada de *119 km/h.*
A estação teve muitas falhas,compreende-se.
https://www.windguru.cz/station/395

22:23



image uploader


----------



## DaniFR (3 Fev 2017 às 22:23)

A noite segue com vento forte.
Quanto à precipitação, grande falha dos modelos, *3,2mm*.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Fev 2017 às 22:33)

Estive a ver os dados, estará correcto rajada máxima de 162 km/h? Que registos brutais,massacre!! 
Trevim(1205 mts)
Obrigado Windguru.




upload pics


----------



## remember (3 Fev 2017 às 23:05)

Boa noite,

Noite bem quente, com algum vento à mistura... 15,3ºC neste momento, 89% de humidade e 1016 hPa.
A estação que sigo marca 15,5ºC e 83% de humidade e 1013.77 hPa.

Hoje os registos têm sido bastante interessantes:
Min:13,8ºC
Máx:16,1ºC

No Forte da Casa:
Min:14,2ºC
Máx:16,2ºC


----------



## Sanxito (4 Fev 2017 às 00:07)

Bem, hora de ir descansar que o mais pequeno acorda bem cedo.
Nada pra acrescentar a este dia sem história.
Temperatura: 15.3ºc
Humidade: 94%
Vento médio: 16.6 Km/h S (Rajada 37 Km/h)
Precipitação: 0.0 mm

Bom descanso a todos.


----------



## david 6 (4 Fev 2017 às 00:36)

já na Fajarda, um ventito e cai uns chuviscos fracos, tristeza, estão 15.3ºC


----------



## david 6 (4 Fev 2017 às 00:57)

chuvisca mais intensamente agora


----------



## Teya (4 Fev 2017 às 08:29)

Bom dia, por aqui chove sem parar desde as 6 da manhã (provavelmente antes também), fraca a moderada mas sempre certinha, apesar de no radar não parecer. 
14,7ºC


----------



## david 6 (4 Fev 2017 às 10:13)

por aqui tem chovido tambem, por acaso neste momento não chove prai há 10min


----------



## Sanxito (4 Fev 2017 às 10:15)

Bom dia.
A chuva lá apareceu durante esta noite, acumulado de 1.8 mm com rate máximo de 18.6.
A temperatura segue nos 15.6°c com 97%HR. 
O vento continua a soprar de S com média de 20.0 Km/h, a rajada foi de 35 km/h

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## WMeteo (4 Fev 2017 às 11:07)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *14,8.ºC*. Neste momento sigo com *15,6.ºC*. Até ao momento, e de acordo com a informação obtida, registo para um acumulado de precipitação de *0,25 mm*.

Neste momento não chove, salientando-se a presença do vento que sopra de forma moderada. O céu encontra-se cinzento.


----------



## António josé Sales (4 Fev 2017 às 11:26)

Por aqui chuva fraca com períodos de maior intensidade.


----------



## david 6 (4 Fev 2017 às 11:48)

vai chuviscando


----------



## António josé Sales (4 Fev 2017 às 13:05)

Por aqui á pouco choveu moderado e pontualmente forte.
Bem melhor que o dia de ontem que praticamente não choveu.


----------



## david 6 (4 Fev 2017 às 13:21)

chuvisca de novo, 17.1ºC e 95% humidade


----------



## Geopower (4 Fev 2017 às 13:36)

A reportar de Glória do Ribatejo: manhã com períodos de chuva fraca. Vento forte de W com rajadas


----------



## david 6 (4 Fev 2017 às 15:26)

outro aguaceiro


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2017 às 15:45)

Chove a potes por aqui!


----------



## david 6 (4 Fev 2017 às 16:03)

elah! chove bem


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2017 às 16:10)

Foi um aguaceiro fugaz mas intenso, rendeu *1,3 mm.*
Sigo então com* 2 mm*


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Fev 2017 às 18:41)

Por aqui a madrugada passada e o dia de hoje, foram marcadas pela presença de vento moderado.
Por volta das 12:30 caiu uma boa chuvada, mas não durou mais do que uns 20 minutos.
Agora o vento continua soprando de forma moderada.

O acumulado vai em 4.83 mm


----------



## DaniFR (4 Fev 2017 às 19:07)

Boa noite

Alguma chuva durante a manhã, *3mm* acumulados. 

Não sei onde é que o Foreca foi buscar estes valores até às 18h.   E os 16mm até às 00h são completamente irrealistas,  pelo que se vê no radar não deve chove mais hoje.


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2017 às 19:16)

Aqui o evento é uma porcaria tal como já se esperava, desde o dia 1 tenho *20,0mm* e a torneira já se vai fechar 

Hoje máxima muito alta de *17,5ºC*

Precipitação hoje *3,4mm*
Rajada máxima *47km/h* 

 A ver se ainda temos um evento digno desse nome este Inverno no Centro e Sul...


----------



## Sanxito (4 Fev 2017 às 20:07)

Boa tarde.
Por aqui tudo na mesma, vento de SW com média de 14.3 Km/h, temperatura de 15.7ºc com 94%HR.
Precipitação valeu pelos 1.8 mm que cairam durante a noite.
Os extremos de hoje foram os seguintes:
TMin. 14.4ºc
TMax. 16.3ºc
Rajada Máxima. 43 Km/h S
No fundo estes dias aconteceram dentro daquilo que esperava.


----------



## António josé Sales (4 Fev 2017 às 20:14)

Por aqui os aguaceiros fracos a moderados voltaram após uma tarde sem chuva.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Fev 2017 às 20:18)

Chuva forte e vento a aumentar agora...


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Fev 2017 às 20:56)

Um familiar disse-me que está a chover muito em Lisboa agora...


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Fev 2017 às 21:14)

Dilúvio agora!!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Fev 2017 às 21:54)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Dilúvio agora!!!


Vários fortes aguaceiros em sucessão nas últimas 2h... tem chovido bem hoje. Deve ser o dia de maior quantidade de chuva deste evento...


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2017 às 22:34)

Nada de nada aqui e tempo muito quente parece Primavera! Estão *16,6ºC*


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (4 Fev 2017 às 22:43)

Manhã simpática de chuva aqui por Setúbal. Agora temperatura típica de entradas marítimas. O evento não foi famoso nesta região, mas melhor do que nada. Os campos vão-se mantendo verdes e as linhas de água correm com alguma generosidade. Há umas semanas os nossos companheiros do Norte queixavam-se da chuva que lhes faltava e ela ia caindo aqui pelo Sul. Agora invertem-se os papeis. Embora com mais pluviosidade a Norte.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Fev 2017 às 00:47)

De facto bastante chuva na hora do jantar, uma das estações de Lisboa conseguiu registar 7 mm das 20h-21h. 

Acumulados variam entre os 2 e os 6 mm aqui perto.


----------



## Sanxito (5 Fev 2017 às 01:49)

Boa noite. 
Por cá sigo com vento fraco, média de 7.0 Km/h WSW, a temperatura é de 14.7°c com 92%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (5 Fev 2017 às 02:18)

Ora bem,
Peniche debaixo de chuva! E garanto que é gelada como o raio!!!


----------



## criz0r (5 Fev 2017 às 02:29)

Boa noite, alguma chuva ao final da madrugada de ontem e com alguns aguaceiros esporádicos durante o dia cheguei ao acumulado de 3,6mm.
O vento foi sem dúvida o rei deste evento embora nada do outro mundo com a rajada máxima a ficar-se pelos 49,7km/h.
Sigo com céu muito nublado, vento moderado de SW com rajadas pontualmente fortes e 15,0ºC.


----------



## Candy (5 Fev 2017 às 03:35)

De repente o vento aumento brutalmente de intensidade.
Está barulho lá fora!...


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Fev 2017 às 10:45)

Rajada máxima de ontem: *55 km/h*
Acumulado de ontem:* 2,9 mm
________________________
*
Rajada máxima de hoje:* 61 km/h*
Acumulado de hoje:* 0,7 mm
*


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Fev 2017 às 11:44)

Por aqui o vento moderado continua a soprar.


----------



## miguel (5 Fev 2017 às 11:51)

Mais um dia sem historia por aqui!!

Mínima de *13,6ºC*
Rajada máxima *50km/h*

Neste momento sol, algumas nuvens(palha) a enfeitar o céu e tempo quente, estão 15,8ºC com vento fraco


----------



## António josé Sales (5 Fev 2017 às 12:15)

Por aqui deve ter chovido alguma coisa pela madrugada, agora sigo com vento forte céu pouco nublado com períodos de maior nebulosidade
Este evento desde quarta até hoje foi muito fraquinho devem ter chovido para ai uns 25mm, apenas a região norte foi beneficiada com esta chuva que venha o próximo evento e que seja bem melhor que este.


----------



## david 6 (5 Fev 2017 às 14:41)

acumulado de ontem foi *3.3mm*, de hoje *0.1mm*, acordei durante a noite por causa do vento (havia um taipal de uma janela que não ficou trancado começou só a bater na parede ) rajada de hoje maxima *42.1km/h*
agora sigo *15.9ºC* algum vento nada de especial e o sol a brilhar com umas nuvens perdidas

EDIT: esquecime de dizer minima foi 12ºC mas devo bater isso antes da meia noite


----------



## Sanxito (5 Fev 2017 às 15:38)

Boa tarde. 
Hoje registro uma mínima de 13.2°c pelas 8:50, a máxima até ao momento é de 16.1°c pelas 13:38, e agora sigo com 15.3°c e 55%HR. O vento sopra de NW com média de 11.3 Km/h e rajada máxima de 37 Km/h W até ao momento. Não há registo de precipitação.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Fev 2017 às 16:58)

Também notei na mudança da direção de vento, os estores tremeram bastante durante a madrugada. 

Mínima: *11,6ºC*
Máxima: *16,7ºC
*
Dia de céu limpo com a pressão a subir, a chuva deve voltar na Terça.


----------



## david 6 (5 Fev 2017 às 18:50)

como tinha dito já bati a minima de hoje (que tinha sido 12ºC) sigo com *11.9ºC*, a noite de hoje já vai ser fresca comparado com as ultimas amenas, a máxima foi *16.1ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Fev 2017 às 19:01)

Por aqui o vento acalmou com o decorrer da tarde, passando a soprar apenas de forma moderada.
Á tarde ainda se viu o sol, ficando uma temperatura amena de 16ºC.


----------



## criz0r (5 Fev 2017 às 19:12)

Boa tarde, por estes lados também o vento acalmou e no geral foi um dia muito soalheiro e agradável da parte da tarde.
Neste momento céu pouco nublado com vento a soprar em média de 2,5km/h de Sul, 13,1ºC e 65% de h.r .


----------



## david 6 (5 Fev 2017 às 21:37)

*7.5ºC*


----------



## DRC (5 Fev 2017 às 21:38)

Boa noite,
Dia de céu pouco nublado pela Póvoa de Santa Iria.
Nesta altura a temperatura está nos 9,7ºC e a humidade relativa nos 82%.


----------



## Sanxito (5 Fev 2017 às 21:39)

Boa noite. 
Por cá sigo com a temperatura mínima até ao momento, 12.0°c com 80%HR. A temperatura máxima atingiu os 16.1°c. 
O vento é nulo desde as 16:40. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (5 Fev 2017 às 23:18)

*5.9ºC*


----------



## MSantos (5 Fev 2017 às 23:25)

Boa noite!

Dia agradável de Sol e poucas nuvens em Leiria, que contrastou com alguma chuva que caiu no inicio da madrugada.

Por agora temperaturas na casa dos 7ºC nas estações da cidade.


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2017 às 00:01)

minima foi de *5.5ºC*, que é o que sigo agora


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2017 às 00:04)

8,8 graus


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2017 às 01:29)

despeço me com *4.8ºC* e vento nulo, continua assim que passo de chuva para geada em uma noite


----------



## Sanxito (6 Fev 2017 às 09:51)

Bom dia.
Hoje tive mínima de 9.7°c pelas 4:34 depois não desceu mais. 
Sigo agora com 15.3°c e 84%HR. O vento sopra de sul novamente. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Edward (6 Fev 2017 às 10:31)

Bom dia.

O evento dos últimos dias por estas bandas foi uma banalidade (exceptuando períodos em que o vento foi mais forte e a agitação marítima) e os acumulados não são nada de extraordinário.

Esta noite foi mais fria, com uma temperatura mínima de *6,9ºC*. Forte subida de temperatura durante a manhã e já vai nos *15,0ºC*.


----------



## criz0r (6 Fev 2017 às 10:49)

Bom dia, a madrugada hoje já foi bem mais fria, sendo que a temperatura não descia abaixo dos 10ºC há mais de 1 semana.
Actualmente e depois de uma manhã que acordou com uma neblina muito densa sigo com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco, cenário este que irá mudar a partir do 
fim do dia com a entrada da nebulosidade proveniente da frente que nos irá afectar na madrugada e manhã de 3ªfeira.


----------



## MSantos (6 Fev 2017 às 12:57)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu limpo e tempo algo fresco aqui em Leiria. Por agora temos temperaturas quentes para a época, as estações da zona marcam valores tem torno dos 19/20ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2017 às 13:11)

Esta manhã cedo estava frio.
Estava também uma atmosfera bem interessante pois havia uma nevoa no ar em alguns terrenos perto de casa, e muita humidade.
O carro marcava 6ºC, tendo em conta a sauna dos ultimos tempos, foi uma descida acentuada da minima.

Por Cascais, sigo com 16/17ºC e vento fraco a moderado.
Na próxima madrugada regressa a chuva.
Sexta e Sabado dias interessantes, pois há precipitação e frio.


----------



## miguel (6 Fev 2017 às 14:31)

Bela mínima hoje ficou nos* 5,4ºC*

Agora dia Primaveril, estão* 16,8ºC* com muito sol e vento fraco


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2017 às 14:37)

já por Setúbal, quando abalei da Fajarda a minima até aquela altura tinha sido *2.5ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (6 Fev 2017 às 18:11)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá sigo com 14.5°c e 92%HR com vento médio de 2.9 Km/h Sul.
A máxima atingiu os 16.9°c pelas 13:30 , enquanto a mínima foi de 9.7°c como havia dito no post anterior. O vento atingiu os 26 Km/h S pelas 14:00.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (6 Fev 2017 às 18:35)

Boas

Mínima de *5,4ºC*
Máxima de *16,9ºC*

Rajada máxima *35km/h
*
Agora estão 14,8ºC com vento fraco


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Fev 2017 às 18:35)

Hoje por aqui foi um dia bem ameno, com o sol sempre presente desde o nascer ao entardecer.
Já se nota bem o arrefecimento durante a madrugada.
mínima: 6.3ºC
máxima: 20ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2017 às 19:29)

Extremos: 6,8 graus / 16,6 graus.
T.actual: 13,3 graus


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Fev 2017 às 19:47)

Boa noite a todos. Tempo fechou completamente e parece que vai chover a qualquer momento...


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Fev 2017 às 23:26)

Começou a chuviscar agora...


----------



## Sanxito (7 Fev 2017 às 00:59)

Hora de ir dormir. 
Temperatura: 13.9°c
Humidade: 97%
Vento: 5.5 Km/h SSW

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (7 Fev 2017 às 06:42)

Chove bem por aqui.


----------



## DaniFR (7 Fev 2017 às 07:01)

Trovoada 

A estação do Moinho de Vento, zona sul de Coimbra, apanhou em cheio com a célula mais activa e acumulou *13mm*, já a estação do Pólo II, mais a norte, segue com *8mm*.


----------



## António josé Sales (7 Fev 2017 às 08:23)

Bom dia por aqui sigo com chuva moderada com períodos de maior itensidade de madrugada ate agora


----------



## Thomar (7 Fev 2017 às 08:31)

Chove fraco há 10 minutos com vento muito fraco e temperatura a rondar os +13ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2017 às 09:25)

Neste momento chove com intensidade. 
*7,1 mm* acumulados e a somar.


----------



## MSantos (7 Fev 2017 às 09:29)

Bom dia!

Manhã com alguma chuva fraca por aqui com 12ºC e 2mm de precipitação acumulada.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2017 às 09:40)

Bom pico de precipitação por estas bandas.

09:18: *3,5 mm*
09:28: *7,1 mm*
09:38: *9,5 mm

6 mm* em 20 minutos, muito bom.
Sigo então com *9,5 mm*


----------



## criz0r (7 Fev 2017 às 10:01)

Bom dia, vai chovendo moderado por Entrecampos, mais uma vez a precipitação a centrar-se na região da grande Lisboa.
O vento é fraco e a temperatura nos 15,4ºC.


----------



## bmelo (7 Fev 2017 às 10:02)

Chove muito na zona da Póvoa de Santa Iria, há uns 10 minutos sem parar.


----------



## AMFC (7 Fev 2017 às 10:05)

Nos últimos 15 minutos regista-se uma bela chuvada.


----------



## criz0r (7 Fev 2017 às 10:07)

Chuva moderada e persistente neste momento. Bela surpresa, não estava à espera de tanta água .


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2017 às 10:08)

Como previsto, depois da chuva o vento disparou, sopra já moderado com algumas rajadas.
*10 mm*
Estará por dias a subida a cota máxima da barragem da mula com consequente transbordo.
No Domingo ia nos *12,7 mts*.


----------



## Edward (7 Fev 2017 às 10:13)

Bom dia.

Por aqui a chuva marcou presença durante a manhã e deu para acumular *7,6 mm*.

Neste momento, temperatura em queda e actualmente nos *12,2ºC*.


----------



## António josé Sales (7 Fev 2017 às 10:18)

Por aqui choveu moderado a forte ate as 9 30


----------



## Geopower (7 Fev 2017 às 10:18)

Por Glória do Ribatejo, manhã de chuva fraca, por vezes moderada. 12,1*C. Vento fraco. Céu encoberto.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Fev 2017 às 10:47)

Em Cascais já não chove... mas a sensação é de fresco. 

Enviado do meu SM-G357FZ através de Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (7 Fev 2017 às 11:02)

Chove moderado há 10 minutos. temperatura actual nos *+13,7ºC*, já foi hoje aos *+14,1ºC.*


----------



## Sanxito (7 Fev 2017 às 11:04)

Bom dia. 
Por cá começou a chover fraco por volta das 8 da manhã, e só depois das 10 se intensificou.
Sigo com 5.2 mm  e a chover fraco. A temperatura é de 13.2°c, mínima até ao momento, com 96%HR. O vento sopra com média de 5.0 Km/h S, com tendência mudar de direção

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (7 Fev 2017 às 11:32)

Continua a chover de seguida há uns 40 minutos, de chuva fraca a moderada e a temperatura a descer, agora *+12,9ºC*.


----------



## Thomar (7 Fev 2017 às 11:40)

A chuva está a terminar por aqui (ainda foi uma bela rega ), vai pingando. Temperatura actual *+12,8ºC.*


----------



## criz0r (7 Fev 2017 às 12:35)

Acumulado de 5,1mm na minha estação da Cova da Piedade, aqui por Entrecampos a dose foi bem maior.
Por agora tudo mais calmo ainda com céu encoberto e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (7 Fev 2017 às 13:08)

Boas

Mínima de *12,2ºC*

Manha de chuva moderada durante cerca de 30minutos

Acumulados *5,6mm*  mais do que esperava, rain rate máximo de* 27,4mm/h* 

Agora céu nublado com tendência a se tornar pouco nublado, estão* 12,3ºC* com vento fraco, a rajada máxima até agora foi de *29km/h*


----------



## david 6 (7 Fev 2017 às 13:11)

choveu bem aqui na zona de Setúbal teve periodos fortes, setubal ipma tem 7mm (6 na ultima hora) as estações amadoras aqui à volta têm cerca de 7/8mm


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Fev 2017 às 14:22)

Boas!
Bela chuvada que caiu também por aqui, por volta das 9:40. O acumulado subiu *5,1 mm *em *20 minutos*! 
Não estava mesmo nada à espera. O acumulado total é de* 8,7 mm*.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2017 às 16:51)

Vento forte na serra.
Cota 250m bem por baixo da Peninha medi velocidade de vento a 49 km/h, imagine-se no topo, estava bem agressivo.
Foi mais uma tarde com rajadas de 80km/h 90km/h, sem grande dificuldade.


----------



## criz0r (7 Fev 2017 às 16:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> Foi mais uma tarde com rajadas de 80km/h 90km/h, sem grande dificuldade.



Essa região merece a instalação de um anemómetro ou mesmo uma estação para estudos futuros. É realmente curioso o poder do vento na Peninha.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2017 às 17:23)

criz0r disse:


> Essa região merece a instalação de um anemómetro ou mesmo uma estação para estudos futuros. É realmente curioso o poder do vento na Peninha.



Ja me contentava com uma estação  no meu telhado lol , alto da Malveira da Serra ou  Cabeço de Janes, mas sim la em cima é que rendia.
Como disse no post à cota 250 mts ja estava bastante vento, fica um screenshot da medição feita lá com aplicação do telemovel.
1m/s = 3,6 km/h
Foram 55 segundos de medição.



free image host


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Fev 2017 às 18:50)

Por aqui caíram uns aguaceiros fracos por volta das 7 da manhã, mas duraram pouco tempo.
O acumulado foi de 1.27 mm.
O resto do dia foi ameno, e com o sol sempre presente, até se pôr.
Já se nota bem que o dias já estão ao ficar mais longos, já dá para trabalhar na rua até mais das 18 horas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Fev 2017 às 18:53)

Tive uma agradável surpresa quando saí de casa, as amendoeiras já estão em flor, e fazem um cenário nú parecer muito bonito. 

Com a frente que passou, os pluviometros registaram *7 a 8 mms* nas estações que acompanho.

Máxima: *16,1ºC*
Mínima: *12,3ºC*

Mais de *70 mm *previstos nos próximos 7 dias, estou empolgado com o próximo evento, mas como sempre, não deitar foguetes antes da festa.


----------



## miguel (7 Fev 2017 às 19:01)

Boas

Máxima *16,4ºC*
Mínima *12,2ºC*

Rajada máxima até agora *39km/h*

Precipitação total *5,6mm*


----------



## SnowMarta (7 Fev 2017 às 20:44)

Boa noite! Hoje por Coruche  quanto a precipitação acumulou 5mm e neste momento estão por aqui 9.6 ºC.


----------



## lm1960 (7 Fev 2017 às 21:24)

Boas,

Hoje ás 03:00 na 24 Julho/Santos/Alcantara o meu carro marcava 15º.....quase tropical.

De manhã choveu bem até ás 10:30 e tivemos uma tarde de primavera, 2 estações no mesmo dia.


----------



## Sanxito (7 Fev 2017 às 23:54)

Boa noite.
Sigo com 11.6°c e 80%HR. 
Os extremos de hoje foram os seguintes. 
Tmin. 11.5°c
Tmax. 16.6°c
Precipitação: 5.2 mm
Rajada máxima: 34 Km/h N - 17:18

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (7 Fev 2017 às 23:59)

Boa noite!

Aqui em Leiria tivemos um dia com duas caras, começou com chuva fraca mas o céu foi ficando progressivamente menos nublado ao longo do dia. 
Por agora temos uma noite calma com temperaturas de 8/9ºC nas estações da cidade.


----------



## vortex (8 Fev 2017 às 00:01)

Boas!Acumulado por aqui 6,9mm. Hr em 85% com vento de Norte 10 a 15Kmh. Temperatura actual 9,7ºC. Máx. de 14,8ºC e min. de 8,8ºC.


----------



## DaniFR (8 Fev 2017 às 00:11)

Regressaram as noites frescas. 4,1°C com céu limpo.

Extremos de ontem:
Máxima: 14,1°C
Mínima: 4,2°C


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2017 às 00:24)

Boas,

10,6ºC
______

Ao inicio da tarde na serra, que se encontra bem verdejante.

Cota 190 mts
Subida do dragão (famosa para quem faz trekking e btt, é simplesmente brutal, tem inclinação máxima de 53 %, sendo 33% a media ao longo dos 300 mts)



free upload

Junto ao Cabeço do Vento
Cota 370 mts



pc screenshot

Por baixo da Peninha, junto à fonte.
Cota 420 mts



image upload no size limit


----------



## PaulusLx (8 Fev 2017 às 08:23)

Tenho que voltar aí! Já há 2 anos que lá não passo!


----------



## criz0r (8 Fev 2017 às 10:09)

Bom dia, não consegui verificar a mínima mas claramente a madrugada de hoje foi bem mais fria.
Sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco por Entrecampos, portanto mais do mesmo este ano.


----------



## Sanxito (8 Fev 2017 às 13:09)

Boa tarde. 
Sigo com 13.2°c e 61%HR com vento de NE 3.2 Km/h. 
A mínima ficou pelos 9.4°c

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (8 Fev 2017 às 15:23)

Boa tarde. 
Sigo com 15.0°c e 53%HR, o vento sopra fraco de NE 2.3 Km/h.
Máxima de 15.4°c até ao momento. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## VimDePantufas (8 Fev 2017 às 16:53)

Boa tarde, 
Dia com muito sol por estes lados, um dia Primaveril 
Agora a temperatura começa a baixar um pouco estão 11,4ºC


----------



## Tufao André (8 Fev 2017 às 17:08)

Boa tarde!
Dia mais fresco, sobretudo pela manhã com mínima de* 8,1ºC*
Tarde muito agradável de sol e máxima de *15,9ºC* 
Actuais *14,4ºC *e a descer

Venha de lá a chuvinha a partir da tarde de amanhã! Certamente haverá maior acumulado que o evento da semana passada por esta região...


----------



## MSantos (8 Fev 2017 às 18:10)

Boa tarde!

Dia de Primavera em Leiria, temperaturas amenas e muito Sol! 

Por agora vai refrescando, temperaturas de 10/11ºC nas estações da Cidade,


----------



## miguel (8 Fev 2017 às 19:14)

Boas

Mínima de *8,0ºC*
Máxima de *17,0ºC*

Rajada máxima 40km/h

Agora estão 12,2ºC e vento nulo


----------



## DaniFR (8 Fev 2017 às 21:22)

Boa noite

Mínima de *0,2ºC* com formação de geada. Não esperava que a temperatura descesse tanto.
Dia de sol, com uma máxima de* 12,8ºC*.

De momento, *2,9ºC*, vai arrefecendo apesar de haver bastante nebulosidade.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Fev 2017 às 21:36)

Mínima: *8,1ºC*
Máxima: *16,9ºC*

Ribeiras de Jamor e Carenque com um bom fluxo de água, típico de Inverno.


----------



## Sanxito (8 Fev 2017 às 21:41)

Boa noite. 
Hoje tive máxima de 15.5°c pelas 16:19.
Agora sigo com 11.2°c e 71%HR. 
Estive a treinar entre as 18:30 e 20:30 na Pista Carla Sacramento, quem conhece a zona sabe onde fica, e hoje notei um arrefecimento brutal durante esse período. Quando cheguei já sentia frio, mas na altura em que terminamos estava do pior. Há muito que não me sentia tão gelado, mãos e cara com dificuldades em mexer. 
A temperatura deve ter descido bastante naquele par de horas. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2017 às 22:23)

Boas,

Não sei se o arrefecimento é geral, mas nunca pensei que fizesse tanto frio, as 21 40 o carro marcava 5 graus em Cascais. Ja alguns anos que não era tão surpreendido com a temperatura. Durante a viagem até Alcabideche a temperatura a variar entre os 5 e 6 graus.
Neste momento registo 6,6 graus.


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Fev 2017 às 22:38)

Boas!
Por aqui, sigo com *10,4°C*.
Sábado deslocar-me-ei à Serra de Montejunto. Com sorte ainda vejo um ou outro floco de neve.


----------



## SnowMarta (8 Fev 2017 às 22:56)

Boa noite!  Aqui por Coruche está  uma noite fresquinha  neste momento estão 4.2 ºC . Hoje tivemos por aqui uma máxima de 20.1ºC e uma minima de 2.8ºC.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (9 Fev 2017 às 01:22)




----------



## windchill (9 Fev 2017 às 07:37)

O dia amanheceu cheio de cores.... bom dia! 






Enviado do meu SM-G930F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Camramo (9 Fev 2017 às 08:41)

Bom dia.
Depois de dias com temperaturas primaveris, eis que volta um pouco de frio 
5º em Lisboa às 07H40, 3º no Casal do Marco às 08H00 e 2º entre Coina e Vila Amélia já para o lado das 08H10.
Alguma geada, e um nascer do dia com um céu bem colorido. Bela manhã!


----------



## Sanxito (9 Fev 2017 às 10:01)

Bom dia.
Hoje registei uma mínima baixa, chegou aos 5.7°c pelas 8:00.
Agora sigo sem vento e com 8.7°c e 79%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (9 Fev 2017 às 10:19)

Bom dia, madrugada bem gélida, já me estava a habituar à chuva e aos ventos de sul bem quentinhos e agora de repente uma queda brusca da temperatura. Porém, a mínima na Cova da Piedade fixou-se nos 7,2ºC mas a humidade relativa quase nos 90% não perdoa.
Condições actuais por Entrecampos de Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e vento nulo, este cenário mudará literalmente do dia para a noite com a aproximação da frente que nos irá afectar logo ao fim do dia.


----------



## Edward (9 Fev 2017 às 10:24)

Bom dia.

Por aqui a mínima foi *5,5ºC*. 

Temperatura actual nos* 7,4ºC*, céu nublado e o vento que sopra causa uma desconfortável sensação térmica.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2017 às 10:28)

Minima: *5,8ºC*
Actual: *10,6ºC*

Espero acabar o dia com uns 8/10 mm, vamos ver.
O foreca dá precipitação a partir das 15horas.


----------



## DaniFR (9 Fev 2017 às 10:47)

Bom dia 

Mínima de *0,9ºC*

Neste momento, *12,1ºC*, com céu encoberto e vento moderado.


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2017 às 10:51)

Boas

Mínima bem gélida nem esperava tanto frio!

Mínima de *2,3ºC*

Agora sol tímido e *10,9ºC*, a espera da chuva da tarde...


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Fev 2017 às 10:52)

O eco azul de chuva já se vê no radar ao largo da costa...


----------



## StormRic (9 Fev 2017 às 11:44)

Bom dia, *6,5ºC* de mínima por volta das 5:30; *10,5ºC *neste momento (estação de Forte da Casa).

Vento fraco ou nulo e céu velado por cirrostratus espessos, sem halo solar.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (9 Fev 2017 às 12:04)

Lá vem ele a caminho do continente.. Parece mais forte de Santarém para cima mas logo veremos!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2017 às 12:40)

Bastante vento em Cascais
13 graus
Dia fresco


----------



## Gongas (9 Fev 2017 às 12:46)

Bem, que ventania aqui por Coimbra. Por esta não esperava. Céu a ficar nublado.


----------



## StormRic (9 Fev 2017 às 12:52)

Nuvens baixas esfarrapadas, estratocumulus e estratos, de SSW. Ainda se vê o sol velado nos intervalos. Sensação de frio acentuada pela humidade 70%. Mas o vento à superfície permanece fraco de sueste (e mal-cheiroso... ).

*1022,6 hPa* em descida de 1 hPa/h, acelerando.


----------



## Sanxito (9 Fev 2017 às 12:59)

O vento começou a sopra por volta das 12:00 , segue agora de Sul com média de 20.0Km/h.
A temperatura é de 14.7°c e 74%HR

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (9 Fev 2017 às 12:59)

Aqui por Entrecampos já consigo de facto ver como o colega @StormRic disse e bem uma boa camada de Estratocumulos a chegar a todo o vapor. Já taparam o sol entretanto.
Perspectiva-se um resto de dia animado, pese embora a chuva prevista não seja nada de especial. O vento encontra-se moderado.


----------



## António josé Sales (9 Fev 2017 às 13:09)

Por aqui tempo bastante frio e o vento aumenta o desconforto espero a chuvinha la para o fim do dia


----------



## VimDePantufas (9 Fev 2017 às 13:17)

Boa tarde,
Mínima de 3.4ºC, de momento estão 13.7ºC a PA desce, desce,
Num país com mar por todo lado (quase) ,a latitude em que nos encontramos, sem grandes montanhas, tudo o que vier será bem vindo
Sempre foi e sempre assim será.
Caso falássemos de música incluiria "d.c. al fine"


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Fev 2017 às 14:08)

Está quase a entrar em Peniche...


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2017 às 14:24)

Céu cada vez mais nublado e vento a aumentar de intensidade, rajada máxima até agora *35km/h*

*14,3ºC*


----------



## PauloAlex (9 Fev 2017 às 15:15)

Boas.

Ontem à noite estavam umas nuvens circulares no céu.

Quando olhei a primeira vez só reparei numa até pensei que fosse um rasto de algum avião (caça), mas depois vi que haviam mais...

Alguém sabe o nome destas nuvens?

















Obrigado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Fev 2017 às 15:17)

Parece que a frente já está a entrar no litoral entre Leiria e Lisboa...


----------



## Sanxito (9 Fev 2017 às 15:32)

Boas.
Por cá muito vento, média de 22.5 Km/h SSW e rajada máxima de 43 Km/h.
A temperatura segue nos 14.4ºc com 80%HR.
A máxima até ao momento é de 14.7ºc.
Hora de ir treinar para ver se escapo à chuva, mas se fosse possível trocava o vento pela chuva.. .. eheh..


----------



## criz0r (9 Fev 2017 às 15:36)

Boa tarde, encontro-me no 10 andar do edifício onde trabalho e o vento neste momento já está moderado a forte. De notar também algumas rajadas consideráveis. O  sol neste momento vai espreitando embora o céu já tenha estado encoberto.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Fev 2017 às 15:54)

Ecos amarelo e laranja a entrar em Peniche...


----------



## david 6 (9 Fev 2017 às 15:55)

a frente está com bom aspecto, está com melhor aspecto do que esperava


----------



## criz0r (9 Fev 2017 às 16:02)

23 minutos após o meu comentário anterior, eis que vislumbro céu negro e com aspecto pesadíssimo a oeste. De facto ela vem adiantada tendo em conta o previsto.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Fev 2017 às 16:04)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ecos amarelo e laranja a entrar em Peniche...


Frente uniforme com ecos amarelo a laranja, a entrar da Nazaré a Cascais...


----------



## kikofra (9 Fev 2017 às 16:06)

A partir de Coimbra via uma boa quantidade de nuvens verticalmente bastante grandes para sul

Sent from my Vodafone 890N using Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Fev 2017 às 16:18)

Em Sintra-Cascais parece que já chove bem...


----------



## kikofra (9 Fev 2017 às 16:18)

Agora ao pé de Soure esse tipo de nuvens estão a oeste daqui

Sent from my Vodafone 890N using Tapatalk


----------



## jotasetubal (9 Fev 2017 às 16:22)

Está um eco amarelo/laranja parece que vem direito a Setúbal... será que chega cá?


----------



## Candy (9 Fev 2017 às 16:29)

Já chove com intensidade em Peniche!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Fev 2017 às 16:30)

Céu bastante tempestuoso a Oeste.
O vento aumentou bastante de intensidade.
*14,4°C*


----------



## Mike26 (9 Fev 2017 às 16:31)

Já chove com intensidade por aqui  e o vento mantém-se moderado com algumas rajadas fortes.
E eu a precisar de sair de casa daqui a cerca de 40/45 minutos  mas é uma frente muito bem vinda, que continue a descarregar bem


----------



## criz0r (9 Fev 2017 às 16:33)

Já está ai à porta,


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Fev 2017 às 16:34)

Eis que do nada começa a chover moderado.


----------



## Tyna (9 Fev 2017 às 16:36)

pelo tagus park, chuva , muito vento , e visibilidade muito reduzida


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2017 às 16:36)

Por Sintra já chove moderado a forte, sem grande vento.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Fev 2017 às 16:37)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## Candy (9 Fev 2017 às 16:39)

Ehhhh que São Pedro está feito um abusador!!! 
Aquela linha traz chuva torrencial


----------



## meteo_xpepe (9 Fev 2017 às 16:43)

Pelo Lumiar 3min de chuva fraca/moderada e a partir dai chuva torrencial, linha com muito bom aspecto!


----------



## criz0r (9 Fev 2017 às 16:44)

Chuva moderada por Entrecampos. O Céu já tem tonalidades de roxo. A ver o que ai vem.

EDIT: Dilúvio neste momento!


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Fev 2017 às 16:48)

Esta parte mais intensa da frente rendeu *3,8 mm* em menos de 10 minutos. Por agora chove fraco.


----------



## Betamaria (9 Fev 2017 às 16:49)

Chove bem na zona Prior Velho - Aeroporto


----------



## VimDePantufas (9 Fev 2017 às 16:49)

Chove bem por estes lados, pressão atmosférica em queda 1011 hpa , bem como a temperatura 12,0ºC
Vento com alguma intensidade tendo alterado a drecção de E/SE para S/SO
EDIT Enquanto escrevia o "post" a temperatura baixou de novo para 10,9º C


----------



## bmelo (9 Fev 2017 às 16:54)

Zona da Póvoa de Santa Iria, chove muito, céu muito escuro... brutal rega, malta !


----------



## remember (9 Fev 2017 às 16:56)

Boas,

Minima desta noite bem fria, 3,6ºC e máxima de 15,2ºC, sigo com 14,3ºC com chuva moderada a forte e algumas rajadas de vento.
Céu muito escuro, vamos ver se não vamos ter surpresas... A pressão desceu durante o dia 1010 hPa de momento.


----------



## António josé Sales (9 Fev 2017 às 17:03)

Por aqui ja chove forte


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Fev 2017 às 17:08)

*5,0 mm *acumulados.
O céu já apresenta algumas abertas. Bela rega!


----------



## António josé Sales (9 Fev 2017 às 17:09)

Esta a chover imenso e impressionante.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Fev 2017 às 17:13)

António josé Sales disse:


> Esta a chover imenso e impressionante.


Pelos vistos chegou 1h antes... aqui ainda não começou a chover mas está iminente...


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2017 às 17:14)

Frente quase quase a chegar, nem vai chover antes da frente vai ser logo a descascar  a ver se da para acumular 5mm 

*14,2ºC*
Rajada máxima até agora de* 48km/h*


----------



## criz0r (9 Fev 2017 às 17:16)

Por agora vai chovendo fraco, foi uma chuvada repentina impressionante. Não tenho aqui no trabalho meios de medição mas a temperatura baixou drasticamente.


----------



## remember (9 Fev 2017 às 17:21)

criz0r disse:


> Por agora vai chovendo fraco, foi uma chuvada repentina impressionante. Não tenho aqui no trabalho meios de medição mas a temperatura baixou drasticamente.



Desceu mesmo, pelo menos por aqui, quase 4 graus  10,6ºC de momento.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Fev 2017 às 17:23)

Aqui está a começar agora. Tive de ir acender as luzes de casa porque ficou noite de repente!


----------



## António josé Sales (9 Fev 2017 às 17:24)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pelos vistos chegou 1h antes... aqui ainda não começou a chover mas está iminente...


Aqui esta a chover imenso esta frente esta a ser melhor do que se previa


----------



## MSantos (9 Fev 2017 às 17:25)

Boa tarde!

Chuva moderada a forte a aqui em Leiria, bem bonita a frente com ecos amarelos no radar! 

A chegada da precipitação fez descer bruscamente a temperatura de 14ºC para 11ºC.


----------



## Edward (9 Fev 2017 às 17:25)

Aqui em meia hora a temperatura também caiu uns 4ºC e agora segue nos *10,2ºC*.

Chove moderamente, fazendo-se acompanhar por algumas rajadas fortes.


----------



## jotasetubal (9 Fev 2017 às 17:31)

começou a chover! E que bem que chove!!!
Nas imagens de radar das 17h15 estão uns ecos laranjas aqui à porta!


----------



## srr (9 Fev 2017 às 17:34)

Aqui, ainda com algumas abertas, se não perder força, espero, então por 5 a 10 mm, esta tarde. Ansiedade!!!! :-)


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Fev 2017 às 17:35)

Impressionante o que chove! Torrencial sempre certo...


----------



## Teya (9 Fev 2017 às 17:36)

Boa tarde, a chuva forte já passou, mas continuo com chuva fraca por aqui. A temperatura desceu para os 10,3ºC e pressão nos 1012hPa


----------



## criz0r (9 Fev 2017 às 17:40)

A frente continua a render, chuva fraca alternando com períodos de moderada.


----------



## david 6 (9 Fev 2017 às 17:41)

há 10min a minha vista daqui da praias do sado está quase quase


----------



## meko60 (9 Fev 2017 às 17:41)

Boa tarde.
Já rendeu 10,2mm


----------



## MSantos (9 Fev 2017 às 17:42)

MSantos disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Chuva moderada a forte a aqui em Leiria, bem bonita a frente com ecos amarelos no radar!
> 
> A chegada da precipitação fez descer bruscamente a temperatura de 14ºC para 11ºC.



Temperatura continua em queda, 9.8ºC e 3.3mm e continua a chover!


----------



## António josé Sales (9 Fev 2017 às 17:43)

Por aqui chuva moderada com pingos grossos.


----------



## david 6 (9 Fev 2017 às 17:46)

chove moderado

edit: eco vermelho na zona de palmela


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Fev 2017 às 17:47)

Depois de uma valente chuvada, chove agora de forma fraca e sigo com 9,6ºC, vento moderado com rajadas pontualmente fortes.


----------



## Sanxito (9 Fev 2017 às 17:48)

Por cá saí de casa pra ir treinar com 14.5°c e muito vento, ao fim de meia hora começou a chover muito forte, foi um 31 daqueles com vento e todo molhado, enfim ossos do oficio. Chego a casa e a temperatura é de 9.5°c com 97%HR. O vento atingiu os 43 Km/h. A precipitação segue nos 3.2 mm. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2017 às 17:48)

Frente passada e apenas vi cair moderada nada de mais...

Acumulados até agora *2,6mm*, agora cai uns pingos 

o destaque vai para a temperatura que antes da frente era de 14ºC e agora 9,6ºC


----------



## david 6 (9 Fev 2017 às 17:50)

miguel disse:


> Frente passada e apenas vi cair moderada nada de mais...
> 
> Acumulados até agora *2,6mm*, agora cai uns pingos
> 
> o destaque vai para a temperatura que antes da frente era de 14ºC e agora 9,6ºC



como aqui nas praias do sado, choveu moderado no inicio agora já chove fraco, como o radar estava nem percebi como só choveu isto, para mim foi desilusão porque o radar criou expectativas


----------



## fhff (9 Fev 2017 às 17:50)

Boa tarde.
Ninguém a reportar de Palmela, Setúbal? Eco vermelho mesmo em cheio...


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Fev 2017 às 17:55)

Vai chovendo fraco e o acumulado lentamente vai subindo.* 5,9 mm*.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2017 às 17:56)

6 mm
Vai chovendo fraco a moderado, e assim é que está bem.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Fev 2017 às 17:57)

Por aqui o dia de hoje foi muito fresco, e sempre marcado por muita nebulosidade, aumentando ainda mais com o decorrer da tarde.
Agora começou a chover á 5 minutos, e começa já a ganhar alguma força, com aguaceiros moderados, acompanhados de vento também moderado.
Eco amarelo sobre a zona de Alcanena.


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2017 às 17:58)

david 6 disse:


> como aqui nas praias do sado, choveu moderado no inicio agora já chove fraco, como o radar estava nem percebi como só choveu isto, para mim foi desilusão porque o radar criou expectativas



Tas na terra dos fiascos ahahahha o escudo ta sempre activo aqui :P

Vai pingando e o acumulado é de 2,8mm

9,8ºC com chill de 7ºC


----------



## david 6 (9 Fev 2017 às 18:04)

miguel disse:


> Tas na terra dos fiascos ahahahha o escudo ta sempre activo aqui :P
> 
> Vai pingando e o acumulado é de 2,8mm
> 
> 9,8ºC com chill de 7ºC



pois estou a ver que sim, ao longo do tempo tenho te visto a ter desilusões com o famoso escudo de Setúbal, agora já sei como te sentes


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Fev 2017 às 18:05)

Aqui continua a chuva forte...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Fev 2017 às 18:27)

Está muito frio... o carro marca 8.7 graus aqui em Oeiras e chove moderadamente. 

Enviado do meu SM-G357FZ através de Tapatalk


----------



## MarcioRR (9 Fev 2017 às 18:27)

chove forte e a temperatura caiu a pique


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2017 às 18:29)

*9,5ºC* com wind chill em *7,4ºC*

Acumulados *3,0mm*
Rate máximo 15,8mm/h (17:29)


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Fev 2017 às 18:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui continua a chuva forte...


A chuva torrencial voltou logo a seguir... está mesmo a chover muito!

Edit: Está brutal agora!


----------



## WMeteo (9 Fev 2017 às 18:48)

Boa noite.

Mínima de *7.ºC*. Máxima de *14.ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com *9.ºC*.

Na viagem realizada ao final da tarde entre Lisboa e Torres Vedras, pela auto-estrada, a chuva marcou presença de forma moderada, sendo que por vezes era mais intensa. Na cidade de Torres Vedras chovia de forma moderada. 

Neste momento, e aqui a sul do concelho, não chove.


----------



## remember (9 Fev 2017 às 18:58)

Temperatura em queda... 8,8ºC continua a pingar bem...  Pena que a estação do Forte da Casa está sempre off, pelo menos a que regista a precipitação.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Fev 2017 às 19:10)

A chuva continua certinha, sem interrupções já á mais de uma hora.
Sigo com 6.1 mm


----------



## Candy (9 Fev 2017 às 19:17)

Centro de Peniche, pelas 18h30, 7ºC

Por cá ainda vai chovendo


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2017 às 19:21)

Vai chovendo fraco e o acumulado vai em *4,6mm*

Temperatura de *8,4ºC *


----------



## WMeteo (9 Fev 2017 às 19:50)

Regressou novamente a chuva, mas de forma fraca. 

Temperatura segue nos *8,9.ºC*.


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2017 às 19:51)

Acumulados *5,0mm*

temperatura agora *8,4ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (9 Fev 2017 às 20:05)

Por cá sigo sem vento, 0 Km/h, desde as 18:40, a precipitação acumulada é de 5.4 mm tendo o rate máximo atingido os 32.6 mm/h. A temperatura subiu um pouco e está nos 9.0°c com 99%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2017 às 20:07)

O vento agora ficou quase nulo! A rajada máxima foi de 48km/h

Acumulados nesta frente 5,0mm...venha o pós frontal com o melhor... 

8,5ºC


----------



## Teles (9 Fev 2017 às 21:10)

Boa noite!
Após um tempo ausente do forum regresso com os seguintes dados :
Hoje o dia começou com geada e uma temperatura de -0.8ºC , a meio da tarde o céu começou a ficar muito nublado deixando até ao momento 7.8mm de precipitação acumulada , temperatura actual de  6.1ºC de momento chuva miudinha (morrinha) e vento quase nulo!


----------



## Rachie (9 Fev 2017 às 21:37)

Hoje a mínima foi até aos 7.3. Neste momento marca 10 mas já esteve mais baixo.

Hoje à tarde choveu bastante. Quando estava a pensar sair do trabalho foi quando passou o grosso da frente que me fez ficar mais um bocado.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2017 às 21:38)

Boas,

Acumulado: 7 mm
Rajada máxima: 74 km/h


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Fev 2017 às 21:44)

Está muito frio! Choveu muito a partir do meio da tarde e arrefeceu bastante.

A temperatura ronda os 6ºC no Montijo! Era maluco para ir à Arrábida amanhã ao início da manhã...


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Fev 2017 às 21:49)

Boa noite a todos! Penso que já estamos em regime pós frontal. Por cá volta a chover forte...


----------



## Sanxito (9 Fev 2017 às 21:54)

AndréFrade disse:


> Está muito frio! Choveu muito a partir do meio da tarde e arrefeceu bastante.
> 
> A temperatura ronda os 6ºC no Montijo! Era maluco para ir à Arrábida amanhã ao início da manhã...


Fosse noutra altura e já estava no Formosinho desde o pôr do sol. Eheh. 
Passava lá a noite, bem ataviado é claro. Mas não tenho como, crianças pequenas impedem.. 

Sigo 8.4°c e 99%HR. Sem vento é com 5.4 m acumulados. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Fev 2017 às 21:55)

Acumulado segue nos cerca de 7 mm

Máxima:* 13,6ºC*
Mínima: *5,3ºC*

Queda de 13,5ºC para 10,4ºC aquando a passagem da frente, estava no comboio quando passou por isso tive uma bela imagem de ventania e chuva horizontal  (provavelmente acentuada pela velocidade do comboio)


----------



## david 6 (9 Fev 2017 às 22:01)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa noite a todos! Penso que já estamos em regime pós frontal. Por cá volta a chover forte...



talvez no topo da serra de aire apareça alguma neve, vai nos fazendo seguimento da temperatura e chuva , gfs mete 550/600 metros em Ourém, aire tem mais de 600 (679)


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Fev 2017 às 22:04)

david 6 disse:


> talvez no topo da serra de aire apareça alguma neve, vai nos fazendo seguimento da temperatura e chuva


Bem, quanto a temperatura cai a pique... está mesmo frio! Quanto a chuva continua a cair moderada a forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2017 às 22:12)

Por acaso amanhã de manhã devo dar um salto a serra, não espero nada, mas já que vai estar a chover em Alcabideche com 7 graus, vou lá espreitar, para ver qual é o ambiente por lá.
Salvo erro a cota máxima que se consegue ir com o carro é o parque de estacionamento da peninha, ronda os 450 mts.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Fev 2017 às 22:26)

Boa noite!
Por aqui estão *8,7°C*.
Acumulado jeitoso de *8,3 mm*.
Vontade de ir à serra de Sintra não me falta, mas, infelizmente, tenho que manter o estatuto de estudante assíduo e pontual.


----------



## PaulusLx (9 Fev 2017 às 22:29)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por acaso amanhã de manhã devo dar um salto a serra, não espero nada, mas já que vai estar a chover em Alcabideche com 7 graus, vou lá espreitar, para ver qual é o ambiente por lá.
> Salvo erro a cota máxima que se consegue ir com o carro é o parque de estacionamento da peninha, ronda os 450 mts.


Monge, ja levei o carro. acho anda pelos 480 mts


----------



## Geopower (9 Fev 2017 às 22:32)

Telheiras segue com 9,7ºC. Noite bastante fria. 
Começou a chover moderado depois das 16.30h, passando depois a aguaceiros fracos á medida que a frente foi passando.


----------



## JAlves (9 Fev 2017 às 22:44)

Uma perguntinha aos entendidos.

Instalei agora uma app com altímetro e barómetro.

Estou na zona alta da Ramada - Odivelas e o altímetro dá 190m, o que penso não fugir muito á realidade.

Já o barómetro está a dar 990,40 hPa (dentro de casa), o que me parece demasiado baixo.

Isto estará correto?


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2017 às 22:47)

PaulusLx disse:


> Monge, ja levei o carro. acho anda pelos 480 mts



Sim o monge vai aos 491 mts, 3 ponto mais alto da serra, mas subir lá acima não m inspira confiança, tem chovido muito na serra nos últimos meses, os trilhos / estradoes estao com regos lixados.


----------



## Sanxito (9 Fev 2017 às 22:56)

JAlves disse:


> Uma perguntinha aos entendidos.
> 
> Instalei agora uma app com altímetro e barómetro.
> 
> ...



Boa noite.
O barómetro estará a dar a pressão absoluta, quando os valores utilizados como referência são de uma pressão reduzida ao nível do mar para que sirva de comparação.

Sigo com a humidade a descer 88%, a temperatura subiu e está nos 9.8ºc. O vento segue nulo.


----------



## JAlves (9 Fev 2017 às 23:05)

Uma perguntinha aos entendidos.

Instalei agora uma app com altímetro e barómetro.

Estou na zona alta da Ramada - Odivelas e o altímetro dá 190m, o que penso não fugir muito á realidade.

Já o barómetro está a dar 990,40 hPa (dentro de casa), o que me parece demasiado baixo.

Isto estará correto?


Sanxito disse:


> Boa noite.
> O barómetro estará a dar a pressão absoluta, quando os valores utilizados como referência são de uma pressão reduzida ao nível do mar para que sirva de comparação.
> 
> Sigo com a humidade a descer 88%, a temperatura subiu e está nos 9.8ºc. O vento segue nulo.



Ou seja, se bem entendi, a 190m de altitude, a pressão será sensivelmente essa?

Quer dizer que os valores estarão relativamente próximos?


----------



## DaniFR (9 Fev 2017 às 23:05)

Boa noite

Por aqui a frente rendeu *9,9mm*. 

Temp. Actual: *5,2ºC*

Máxima:* 14,8ºC*
Mínima: *0,9ºC*


----------



## António josé Sales (9 Fev 2017 às 23:11)

Por aqui vão-se sucedendo aguaceiros moderados a fortes.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2017 às 23:17)

-0,7  no alto da serra da Lousã.
Precipitação a oeste, neva na certa.


----------



## Sanxito (9 Fev 2017 às 23:40)

JAlves disse:


> Uma perguntinha aos entendidos.
> 
> Instalei agora uma app com altímetro e barómetro.
> 
> ...



Correcto.
Pelas 23 horas o IPMA tinha registo de pressão atmosférica os valores de, 1013.2 hPa e 1013.4 hPa.
Eu registo 1012.5 hPa

A temperatura segue nos 10.0ºc com a humidade nos 82% e a descer.
Vento nulo e o mesmo acumulado de 5.4 mm.


----------



## António josé Sales (9 Fev 2017 às 23:48)

aguaceiro bastante intenso neste momento


----------



## vortex (9 Fev 2017 às 23:52)

Boa noite! Acumulado de 7,8mm .Hr em 95%. Temperatura actual:6,9ºC. Mínima de 1,6ºC e máxima de 14,7ºC. Vento de Sul abaixo dos 10Kmh.


----------



## remember (10 Fev 2017 às 00:00)

Por agora está tudo mais calmo, temperatura em queda 6,6ºC a Oregon do Forte da Casa está "on" de novo, não percebo o porquê da estação ficar off assim dias seguidos... 8,5ºC neste momento com 9,65 mm acumulados...


----------



## miguel (10 Fev 2017 às 00:21)

Aqui nada de chuva mas muito frio, estão *7,3ºC* com vento fraco 

O acumulado ontem ficou nos* 5,2mm
*
A ver o que esta dia e Sexta reserva, conto pelo menos com alguns aguaceiros fortes com granizo (sabendo que aqui cair granizo é quase tão difícil como nevar)...


----------



## Sanxito (10 Fev 2017 às 00:26)

miguel disse:


> Aqui nada de chuva mas muito frio, estão *7,3ºC* com vento fraco
> 
> O acumulado ontem ficou nos* 5,2mm
> *
> A ver o que esta dia e Sexta reserva, conto pelo menos com alguns aguaceiros fortes com granizo (sabendo que aqui cair granizo é quase tão difícil como nevar)...



Vais bem lançado.
Eu já tive 7.9ºc e tem vindo a subir, agora sigo com 10.3ºc e 79%HR.


----------



## MarcioRR (10 Fev 2017 às 00:27)

Cai granizo juntamente com chuva


----------



## miguel (10 Fev 2017 às 00:30)

7,2ºC com vento nulo... na Arrábida já deve estar uns 4ºC a cota anda nos 600m pena a serra não ter mais 100m e estar mais em terra lol


----------



## MarcioRR (10 Fev 2017 às 00:33)

Ha pouco a 550 metros estavam 5°c é muito nevoeiro, agora parou o granizo, gostava de ter uma surpresa esta manhã, mas não estou com grande expectativa


----------



## MSantos (10 Fev 2017 às 01:05)

Boa madrugada!

Noite fresca e com aguaceiros aqui em Leiria, obviamente não espero mais do que chuvinha fria para aqui, mas nos pontos mais Altos do distrito, lá para a Serra da Lousã já deve ter nevado.

Ontem o dia acabou com 7.6mm de acumulação, por agora temos 7.9ºC em Leiria(centro).


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2017 às 01:33)

aguaceiro aqui nas praias do sado, as estações mais próximas estão por volta dos 7ºC


----------



## miguel (10 Fev 2017 às 01:39)

Chove aqui com* 7,1℃*, não é todos os dias que se vê chover com temperatura tão baixa aqui!

Acumulados desde as 00h  *1,0mm*


----------



## Candy (10 Fev 2017 às 03:54)

Acabei de saltar da cama com uma estrondosa descarga!!! 
Ca roncooooooooo... Isto lá são horas de vir sem avisar?! :P


----------



## Candy (10 Fev 2017 às 03:56)

Outroooooooooooooooooo... Vai ser lindo vai! 
Está a começar forte!!!


----------



## Candy (10 Fev 2017 às 04:05)

Bem e foi uma carga de água a seguir às duas descargas!...  
Já abrandou, mas foi um aguaceiro torrencial.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Fev 2017 às 04:31)

Passou um aguaceiro torrencial e a temperatura caiu para os 5,8 graus!


----------



## Crissie (10 Fev 2017 às 05:32)

acordei com um estrondosa e seca trovoada ate assustei 
(Miragaia- Lourinhã)


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Fev 2017 às 07:34)

Grande ronco! 
Já não ouvia trovoada há algum tempo. 
*7,8°C*
Fortalecimento interessante da célula:


----------



## Lightning (10 Fev 2017 às 07:49)

FINALMENTE depois de tanto tempo a desesperar por um acontecimento destes aqui na zona, Corroios acorda TOTALMENTE DE BRANCO com um aguaceiro de granizo INTENSO que acabou de se abater. Vídeos mais tarde. Ainda nem acredito que aconteceu  veio acompanhado de trovoada também.


----------



## rafathunderstorm (10 Fev 2017 às 07:57)

Tiagolco disse:


> Grande ronco!
> Já não ouvia trovoada há algum tempo.
> *7,8°C*
> Fortalecimento interessante da célula:


Tambem acordei com ele, mas parece que nao foi detectado ...aguardemos por mais


----------



## Sanxito (10 Fev 2017 às 08:06)

Bom dia. 
Sigo com a mínima do dia após o aguaceiro de granizo, 7.0°c e 93%HR. 
O acumulado segue nos 4.6 mm e continua a chover fraco. 






Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Fev 2017 às 08:18)

Aguaceiro de granizo por aqui também com uns valentes trovões com diferenças de 2 segundos ou menos


----------



## windchill (10 Fev 2017 às 08:19)

A manhã aqui pela Amora começou assim.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-G930F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Lightning (10 Fev 2017 às 08:20)

Não estou a conseguir fazer o upload das imagens, o tinypic está sempre com erro. Deixo-as aqui, e deixo também o vídeo.


----------



## Camramo (10 Fev 2017 às 09:00)

Bom dia.

Ontem do dia nasceu assim:






Já hoje, a imagem era esta:





E que dizer da estrada e das condições de circulação? Como uma imagem vale mais do que mil palavras.....





7º à saída de Lisboa, às 07H45, 5º à chegada a Vila Amélia, Palmela, às 08H22.
Chuva, chuva e mais chuva, muitos lençõis de água, inclusive na A2.
Um verdadeiro dia de Inverno!


----------



## srr (10 Fev 2017 às 09:01)

Bom dia,

A frente rendeu  5mm, mas foi espectacular, Chegou bem definida, (pena ser de noite, não deu grandes fotos) 

Mas 5 mm nem sequer fazem correr os riachos, e era urgente, ao menos para disfarçar a Carga de poluição do TEJO.

Mas o Tejo continua SECO e Vergonhosamente Poluído , Foi noticia ontem no Jornal das 20H da SIC ;

http://www.rederegional.com/index.p...xige-respostas-acerca-da-poluicao-no-rio-tejo


----------



## remember (10 Fev 2017 às 09:21)

Bom dia, mínima de 5,4ºC, a estação do Forte da Casa ficou-se pelos 7,5ºC. Sigo com a mesma temperatura aparente da estação do Forte da Casa 7,9ºC, esta ultima marca 9ºC.
Achei curioso este dado da temperatura aparente com a minha temperatura serem iguais... 1006 hPa na minha estação e 1005,98 na do Forte da Casa.
O IPMA prevê festa para a tarde!!!


----------



## jorgeanimal (10 Fev 2017 às 09:47)

Crissie disse:


> acordei com um estrondosa e seca trovoada ate assustei
> (Miragaia- Lourinhã)


Tanto medo.... Eheh


----------



## Thomar (10 Fev 2017 às 09:49)

Bom dia! Manhã de muita chuva por Cabanas, por volta das 7h35m ouvi um trovão muito longe e 5 minutos depois começou a chover fraco a moderado e só parou de chover às 9h30. A temperatura ás 7h30m era de +7,2ºC e foi descendo até aos 5,9ºC (mínima do dia) às 9h20m, agora +6,2ºC.
Hoje de manhã tive ir ao Monte da Caparica (7h40/9h) e fui pela A33 onde apanhei vários acidentes provocados pela queda de granizo e principalmente pela velocidade excessiva com que as pessoas conduzem com condições meteorológicas adversas...


----------



## Thomar (10 Fev 2017 às 09:52)

Camramo disse:


> Bom dia.
> (...)
> E que dizer da estrada e das condições de circulação? Como uma imagem vale mais do que mil palavras.....
> 
> ...


Essa zona da ribeira até ás bombas da cepsa e até ás da galp, como sempre é só lençois de água chegando em alguns locais a cobrir a estrada toda, nunca mais resolvem o problema do escoamento das águas...


----------



## criz0r (10 Fev 2017 às 09:55)

Bom dia, hoje acordei com um forte estrondo seguido de uma boa chuvada, o problema é que quando fui a verificar o painel da estação a mesma não estava a transmitir o sinal lá de fora. Não sei o que se passou ao certo mas fiz um reset e voltou a dar, talvez a trovoada tenha interferido com o sinal de rádio . Perdi entretanto o registo de precipitação do início deste mês.
Portanto a madrugada e início da manhã foram muito chuvosos e a registar de facto um trovão à moda antiga e que pelos vistos descarregou bem na zona de Corroios e Santa Marta. 
@Lightning @Sanxito faço ideia a festarola que não foi para esses lados  .


----------



## miguel (10 Fev 2017 às 09:58)

Mínima de *5,5ºC*

A chuva tem caído de forma fraca e desde as 00h tenho acumulado *3,2mm*

Nada de granizo nem nada de trovoada.. é o costume!! 

Temperatura gélida a esta hora ainda, estão *6,4ºC* com vento fraco


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Fev 2017 às 09:58)

Confirmo claramente os relatos do Lightning e do Sanxito!!
Grande granizada que cobriu Santa Marta de branco. Ainda há pouco saí de carro, e estava cheio de gelo entre o capôt  e o pára-brisas.
Não tirei fotos, o que lamento.
Está bastante desagradável na rua, com 8.8ºC ainda.


----------



## WMeteo (10 Fev 2017 às 10:05)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *7,3.ºC*. 

Actualmente sigo com *8,9.ºC*.

Neste momento não chove. O vento sopra de forma fraca.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (10 Fev 2017 às 10:08)

remember disse:


> Bom dia, mínima de 5,4ºC, a estação do Forte da Casa ficou-se pelos 7,5ºC. Sigo com a mesma temperatura aparente da estação do Forte da Casa 7,9ºC, esta ultima marca 9ºC.
> Achei curioso este dado da temperatura aparente com a minha temperatura serem iguais... 1006 hPa na minha estação e 1005,98 na do Forte da Casa.
> O IPMA prevê festa para a tarde!!!




Venha a festa


----------



## Crissie (10 Fev 2017 às 10:27)

jorgeanimal disse:


> Tanto medo.... Eheh


ahhahah nada disso. Simplesmente não estava a espera! xD Oh engraçadinho


----------



## WMeteo (10 Fev 2017 às 10:41)

Regressou novamente a chuva, que vai caindo de forma fraca a moderada.

O céu encontra-se agora bastante cinzento.

A temperatura segue nos *9,8.ºC*.

Actualização: A temperatura está a descer consideravelmente, neste momento sigo com *8,8.ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Fev 2017 às 10:52)

Boas,

Acho que caiu no Graupel(será?) ha pouco na Malveira da Serra, não percebi o que estava a cair entre os pingos e granizo,sinceramente não percebo nada.
Tenho quase certeza que não era Granizo ou Saraiva  pois não tinha qualquer impacto no vidro do carro, ao cair desfazia-se logo.
Estavam 5ºC cota 150 mts.


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (10 Fev 2017 às 10:55)

Bom dia. Por Setúbal início da manhã (8h00) marcado por aguaceiro moderado/forte. Na última hora e meia tem chovido com alguma consistência, embora fraco a moderado. Temperatura bastante baixa, acentuada pelo vento, cortante. Um belo dia de inverno, com um céu variado na composição de nuvens, com formações de desenvolvimento vertical bastante interessantes.


----------



## WMeteo (10 Fev 2017 às 10:56)

Durante este período em que choveu de forma particularmente moderada, a temperatura caiu dos *9,8.ºC* para os *8,1.ºC *(valor neste momento). 

Continua a chover, mas agora de forma fraca.


----------



## WMeteo (10 Fev 2017 às 10:57)

Acumulado de precipitação de *5,08 mm*.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Fev 2017 às 11:08)

Fazendo um balanço da precipitação por aqui.
Hoje: *4 mm*
Ontem: *7 mm*
Mensal: *32 mm*
Últimos 11 dias: *60 mm
*
Solos estão cheios de água, desde meados de Novembro que a chuva tem caído bem por cá.


----------



## criz0r (10 Fev 2017 às 11:22)

srr disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> A frente rendeu  5mm, mas foi espectacular, Chegou bem definida, (pena ser de noite, não deu grandes fotos)
> 
> ...



Essas imagens deixam-me deprimido, não consigo entender a inoperância das autoridades quando se sabe há muito da recorrência destas situações.
Desta vez foi longe demais, conheço a região como a palma da mão e sei bem o que isto vai acarretar no futuro. Espero que alguém ponha termo a isto. É vergonhoso. 

PS: Peço imensa desculpa pelo Off-topic.


----------



## miguel (10 Fev 2017 às 11:33)

Bom  aguaceiro a meio da manhã, o acumulado vai nos *4,6mm *

Temperatura atual *8,1ºC* com vento fraco, ainda não passou os *19km/h* hoje.


----------



## meko60 (10 Fev 2017 às 11:49)

Bom dia.
Até agora a chuvinha rendeu 14mm  ,ás 07:30h foi quando caiu com mais intensidade e acompanhada de um belo estouro. Quanto a temperatura, sigo com 8,9ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Fev 2017 às 11:49)

Boas!
Por aqui tem caído alguns aguaceiros fracos a moderados. Neste momento estão *9,8°C*. 
Acumulado: *2,3 mm
*


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2017 às 11:59)

Bom dia

Aguaceiros fracos pela Póvoa mas céu a ficar muito escuro e com tecto baixo, a WSW.

Há meia hora atrás, eram estes os panoramas observáveis daqui, Casal da Serra, zona alta da Póvoa de S.Iria, altitude aproximada do terraço 140 m.

*11:08 utc SSE - WSW* . Castelo de Palmela e Arrábida à esquerda, Serra da Amoreira (Caneças) à direita. Notar o vento à superfície de Leste mas nuvens em movimento de sudoeste.






*11:10 Sul*. Arrábida





*11:09 Oeste*. Montemor/Caneças





*11:07 SE*. Direcção Alcochete. Nota-se a Virga.





*11:09 Leste*





*11:06 SE*




*
*


----------



## WMeteo (10 Fev 2017 às 11:59)

Após a chuva que marcou presença de forma essencialmente moderada, situação na qual foi atingida a temperatura de *7,8.ºC*, neste momento vai surgindo alguma luminosidade do sol, mas fraca. 

O vento vai soprando de forma fraca a moderada.

A temperatura segue nos *8,5.ºC*.


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2017 às 12:10)

Aguaceiro moderado neste momento na Póvoa. Base das nuvens escura e com movimento vertical.

Muito frio apesar de a estação de Forte da Casa (única aqui perto) registar *10,0ºC*. A mínima foi *7,3ºC* por volta das 5h.


----------



## mhenriques (10 Fev 2017 às 12:12)

Após um aguaceiro, Caldas segue agora com 8.6ºC


----------



## meko60 (10 Fev 2017 às 12:19)

Linha de instabilidade, há pouco sobre Azeitão.


----------



## António josé Sales (10 Fev 2017 às 12:20)

aguaceiro moderado primeiro  do dia (na madrugado pode ter caído qualquer coisa).
Alguém me sabe dizer quando é que a frente chega?


----------



## DRC (10 Fev 2017 às 12:23)

Acaba de passar um aguaceiro forte com granizo pela Póvoa de Santa Iria.


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2017 às 12:25)

DRC disse:


> Acaba de passar um aguaceiro forte com granizo pela Póvoa de Santa Iria.



Confirmo, e ouvi um trovão dois minutos atrás.
Muito escuro a sueste daqui (Casal da Serra), base das nuvens com turbulência. Aberta para oeste.


----------



## remember (10 Fev 2017 às 12:29)

StormRic disse:


> Aguaceiro moderado neste momento na Póvoa. Base das nuvens escura e com movimento vertical.
> 
> Muito frio apesar de a estação de Forte da Casa (única aqui perto) registar *10,0ºC*. A mínima foi *7,3ºC* por volta das 5h.





DRC disse:


> Acaba de passar um aguaceiro forte com granizo pela Póvoa de Santa Iria.


Conterrâneos, porque raio a estação do Forte da Casa está sempre down? sabem?  Com símbolo dourado, começou a reportar de novo ontem, está off à duas horas
8,2ºC marca a minha estação com humidade acima dos 90% e pressão atmosférica de 1005 hPa


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Fev 2017 às 12:33)

Daqui de Loures consigo observar aquilo que será, não sei, uma coluna de fumo ou uma funnel cloud, que permanece naquele local já há uns 10 minutos. Não consigo tirar conclusões.

A localização será algures nesta linha:






Foto do telemóvel com zoom no máximo.


----------



## remember (10 Fev 2017 às 12:36)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Daqui de Loures consigo observar aquilo que será, não sei, uma coluna de fumo ou uma funnel cloud, que permanece naquele local já há uns 10 minutos. Não consigo tirar conclusões.
> 
> A localização será algures nesta linha:
> 
> ...



Já fui várias vezes à janela mas não consigo detectar nada...


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2017 às 12:37)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Daqui de Loures consigo observar aquilo que será, não sei, uma coluna de fumo ou uma funnel cloud, que permanece naquele local já há uns 10 minutos. Não consigo tirar conclusões.
> 
> A localização será algures nesta linha:



Coincide com o eco amarelo pontual que passou pela Póvoa mas parece-me uma coluna de fumo sorvida pelo forte movimento ascensional na base da célula e que observei daqui também.

Descida de temperatura, 9,3ºC em Forte da Casa mas aqui no Casal da Serra deve estar menos, o ar sente-se gélido apesar do vento fraco. Continua a chover, na sequência do aguaceiro moderado, mas fraco agora.


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2017 às 12:48)

Linha de células mais volumosas a entrar pela península de Setúbal - Sesimbra- Caparica. Aqui na Póvoa continua a notar-se que a base das nuvens tem turbulência e movimento vertical mas está pouco consistente e o céu mais claro.

Eco laranja em Sesimbra.


----------



## António josé Sales (10 Fev 2017 às 12:49)

Por aqui novo aguaceiro desta vez forte e com maior duração que o anterior.


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2017 às 12:50)

pelas praias do sado tem chovido durante a manhã em geral fraco/moderado mas consistente até prai às 11h, agora não chove mas o radar promete 

lá para os meus lados de Coruche pelo radar deve ter chovido a manhã toda com mais intensidade que aqui


----------



## Thomar (10 Fev 2017 às 12:50)

Aqui por Cabanas, vem lá chuva outra vez (escuro a oeste). Vento fraco a moderado de leste (frio cortante), temperatura actual +9,2ºC (máxima até agora).
Olhando para as imagens de radar do IPMA, "parece-me" que desta vez o grosso da linha de precipitação que já entrou em Sesimbra ocorrerá maioritariamente para os lados de Setúbal.


----------



## António josé Sales (10 Fev 2017 às 12:52)

Depois de o aguaceiro ter enfraquecido volta a intensificar-se.


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2017 às 12:58)

Temperatura continua a descer: *9,1ºC*. A máxima de hoje foi *10,4ºC* às 11:15. Parou de chover.


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2017 às 13:02)

aguaceiro neste momento, mas ainda não é aquele grosso que está a entrar na arrábida, são uns "pozinhos" que estenderam a mão do interior para o litoral


----------



## miguel (10 Fev 2017 às 13:04)

Vem ai uma boa chuvinha... levo até agora *4,6mm* acumulados

Está um gelo na rua como em poucos dias no inverno por cá, estão *8,7ºC* com vento fraco mas já foi aos *27km/h*


----------



## Thomar (10 Fev 2017 às 13:10)

Está a chuviscar, o vento é fraco e temperatura em queda agora +8,3ºC (-0,8ºC em 15 minutos).


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2017 às 13:12)

Eco amarelo a norte de Oeiras, dirige-se para Loures. Volta a chover aqui na Póvoa.

Outra célula com eco amarelo no Tejo em frente a Alcochete.

Organiza-se um arco de células a sudoeste da península de Setúbal, movimento para nordeste.


----------



## jotasetubal (10 Fev 2017 às 13:23)

Aguaceiro intenso com granizo à mistura em Setúbal 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2017 às 13:23)

vento a aumentar de intensidade e a ficar muito escuro


----------



## Gilmet (10 Fev 2017 às 13:23)

Boa tarde,

Chuva moderada desde há cerca de 20 minutos. Queda considerável de granizo no Cacém, no início do aguaceiro, embora aqui não se tenha verificado.







Sigo com 9,7ºC. Máxima de *12,4ºC* até ao momento, após mínima de *6,5ºC*. Esperava mais frio, ainda assim.


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2017 às 13:27)

chove moderado, parece estar a tocar de raspão, parece estar mais para o lado de setúbal


----------



## Sanxito (10 Fev 2017 às 13:28)

Boa tarde. 
Por aqui a temperatura tem estado a descer, segue nos 7.8°c e 90%HR. O vento segue fraco mas já chegou a atingir os 34 Km/h, o windchill esteve nos 4°c. O acumulado é de 7.8 mm.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (10 Fev 2017 às 13:29)

Por aqui vai apenas chuviscando alternando com chuva fraca, o destaque para já é a temperatura que continua a descer, agora apenas *+7,2ºC*.


----------



## miguel (10 Fev 2017 às 13:31)

Caiu granizo como já não via aqui a alguns anos diria mais de 10 anos acumulou um pouco em cima dos carros mas não no chão 

Temperatura agora aqui *6,9ºC*

Acumulados *6,6mm*


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Fev 2017 às 13:46)

Fotos que tirei há cerca de 45 minutos:
















*8,8°C *


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2017 às 13:46)

acho que as praias do sado ainda tem um escudo mais forte que setubal... por aqui chove em geral fraco por vezes moderado não passa disso, vou mas é almoçar que já estou a ver que não acontece nada de diferente (nem nas vistas porque o céu está todo igual praticamente)


----------



## miguel (10 Fev 2017 às 13:49)

7,1ºC, 6,8mm rajada máxima 29km/h


----------



## Thomar (10 Fev 2017 às 13:52)

Por aqui já acabou a chuva e já se vê sol a oeste. Temperatura actual *+6,9ºC*!


----------



## Portugal Storms (10 Fev 2017 às 13:54)

Boa tarde,

Caiu granizo por Palmela, não acumulou no chão mas notava-se principalmente nos carros.


----------



## Portugal Storms (10 Fev 2017 às 14:01)

Deixo aqui um pequeno vídeo do pouco granizo que caiu por Palmela.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Fev 2017 às 14:16)

Boa tarde a todos. Chuva moderada agora... a primeira do dia.


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2017 às 14:27)

Tiagolco disse:


> Fotos que tirei há cerca de 45 minutos:



Excelente! Apanhei esta célula, em parte, aqui da Póvoa também. Já ponho fotos e video mais logo. Tinha alguma rotação e movimento ascensional na base bem marcado.


----------



## MSantos (10 Fev 2017 às 14:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Acho que caiu no Graupel(será?) ha pouco na Malveira da Serra, não percebi o que estava a cair entre os pingos e granizo,sinceramente não percebo nada.
> Tenho quase certeza que não era Granizo ou Saraiva  pois não tinha qualquer impacto no vidro do carro, ao cair desfazia-se logo.
> Estavam 5ºC cota 150 mts.



Graupel tem a aparência de sal grosso, desfaz-se se for espremido entre os dedos, costuma estar associado a este tipo de eventos, em Bragança era muito frequente quando vivia lá.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Fev 2017 às 14:34)

StormRic disse:


> Excelente! Apanhei esta célula, em parte, aqui da Póvoa também. Já ponho fotos e video mais logo. Tinha alguma rotação e movimento ascensional na base bem marcado.


Obrigado! 
No momento das fotos, a célula estava a afectar Cascais, progredindo de seguida para NE.


----------



## Teya (10 Fev 2017 às 14:41)

O Ipma colocou o país todo a aguaceiros e trovoada, será?


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Fev 2017 às 14:47)

Teya disse:


> O Ipma colocou o país todo a aguaceiros e trovoada, será?


Não me parece. Ao longo da tarde vai haver um desagravamento do estado do tempo.


----------



## WMeteo (10 Fev 2017 às 14:49)

Neste momento, destaque para o sol cuja presença se faz sentir aqui pelo sul do concelho. No entanto, a nebulosidade vai marcando presença a Sul e Este. 

A temperatura segue nos *11,4.ºC*.


----------



## jonekko (10 Fev 2017 às 15:23)

Tiagolco disse:


> Obrigado!
> No momento das fotos, a célula estava a afectar Cascais, progredindo de seguida para NE.



Também vi essa célula a partir de Odivelas por volta das 13:30. É verdade que tinha movimento rotacional. Foi também engraçado ver o seu movimento ascendente depois. Caiu algum granizo. FIlmei mas não me parece que tenha ficado algo de jeito. Vou fazer o upload e coloco aqui.


----------



## António josé Sales (10 Fev 2017 às 15:45)

Por aqui além daqueles dois aguaceiros, sendo que o último foi bastante intenso não caiu mais nada e não me parece que caia mais alguma coisa hoje.


----------



## Rachie (10 Fev 2017 às 17:06)

Reparei que ao longo do dia foram caindo aguaceiros fortes mas não me apercebi do granizo.  No entanto um colega meu disse que (palavras dele) levou com granizo nas trombas :-D

Ainda não cheguei a casa para ver a mínima mas estava fresquinho quando saí


----------



## miguel (10 Fev 2017 às 17:22)

Aqui o dia interessante acabou ao final da manha de tarde não se passou mais nada e duvido que se passe mais algo ate amanha a tarde..

Acumulados hoje *6,8mm*
Este evento até agora *12,6mm
*
Temperatura máxima até agora *11,4ºC*

Rajada máxima *29km/h*

Agora sigo com *11,1ºC* e vento fraco


----------



## Dead Cowboy (10 Fev 2017 às 17:53)

Hoje pelas 11:40 ia passar de carro na A2, zona da Área de Serviço do Seixal, quando se abateu uma granizada de tal forma que o chão ficou coberto de branco (e eu senti que estava dentro daquelas panelas cheias de milho para pipocas, só coisas brancas a estalar e a saltar) 

Peço desculpa por não ter fotos, mas as condições de trânsito não mo permitiram fazer em segurança.

Pelo movimento da célula, pode ter afectado também as zonas de Belverde, Verdizela, Zona Industrial de Corroios, Miratejo...


----------



## MarcioRR (10 Fev 2017 às 18:07)

Choveu mesmo muito pouco aqui na minha zona, agora sigo com nevoeiro e 2°c.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Fev 2017 às 18:08)

Boas!
Depois de uma máxima de *12,1°C*, neste momento sigo com *10,1°C*. O céu vai limpando gradualmente.
O acumulado vai nos *2,5 mm*. O total deste evento, até agora, é de* 10,7 mm*.
Há pouca humidade relativa em altitude, portanto não deverá chover durante a noite no litoral centro e sul:


----------



## António josé Sales (10 Fev 2017 às 18:36)

Vou então fazer o resumo do dia céu com períodos de muito nublado até meio da tarde sendo que depois tornou-se pouco nublado.
Dois aguaceiros seguidos por volta do 12:00 sendo que o primeiro foi moderado e  o segundo foi muito forte e durou algum tempo depois disso não choveu mais.
Resumindo não foi um dia mau em relação á chuva mas esperava mais precipitação no entanto não me posso queixar, domingo deverá ser um dia com muita chuva vamos ver.


----------



## remember (10 Fev 2017 às 18:52)

Boas, já vou com 8,3ºC, 90% humidade e 1003 hPa, a meio da tarde começou a melhorar o tempo e não choveu mais...


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Fev 2017 às 19:04)

Hoje foi um dia gélido, e de alguma chuva principalmente ao inicio da tarde.


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2017 às 19:24)

já na fajarda sigo com *6.5ºC*


----------



## WMeteo (10 Fev 2017 às 20:02)

Mínima (até ao momento) de *7,3.ºC*. Máxima de *11**.ºC*. 

Neste momento sigo com *7,5.ºC*. 

Destaque do dia foi para a chuva moderada registada a meio da manhã, que provocou uma queda da temperatura considerável. Depois, na parte da tarde, o sol fez sentir a sua presença, sendo que até ao momento nunca mais choveu.


----------



## miguel (10 Fev 2017 às 20:10)

Noite calma assim como a tarde mas o frio já a apertar mais com a noite, estão agora *7,9ºC *com vento nulo


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2017 às 20:22)

está estável nos *5.9ºC*


----------



## Nuno_1010 (10 Fev 2017 às 20:41)




----------



## jonekko (10 Fev 2017 às 20:48)

Aqui fica o vídeo da célula avistada pelas 13:30 em Odivelas. Originou queda de granizo, contudo já não apanhei a parte em que ela estava com rotação.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Fev 2017 às 21:31)

De manhã acabei por ir a serra(de Sintra) e ironia das ironias quando saí de lá é que começou a chover.
Não estava muito frio lá em cima, a diferença da Malveira da Serra para a zona da Peninha era de somente 1ºC, estamos  a falar em 300 metros de altitude de diferença entre os dois pontos.
Acredito que se estivesse a chover la no topo a temperatura andaria em torno dos 3ºC.
Fica o registo.



windows 7 print screen


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Fev 2017 às 21:40)

MSantos disse:


> Graupel tem a aparência de sal grosso, desfaz-se se for espremido entre os dedos, costuma estar associado a este tipo de eventos, em Bragança era muito frequente quando vivia lá.



Obrigado pela ajuda, estive a ver fotos penso que era sleet.

Dados:
10:40
5ºC
Malveira da Serra
cota 150 mts´
Aguaceiro intenso
É possivel que fosse sleet?


----------



## Sanxito (10 Fev 2017 às 23:01)

Boa noite. 
Por cá os extremos foram os seguintes. 6.8°c / 11.4°c . O vento atingiu os 34 Km/h e o acumulado é de 8.2 mm. 
Agora sigo com 7.6°c e 89%HR sem vento. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Fev 2017 às 23:05)

*6,3ºC*
Vento a *16 km/h*
A rajada de máxima de hoje caiu em relação a ontem, apenas 45 km/h valor banal por estas bandas.

A estação da Ulgueira,Sintra(proximo do Cabo da Roca) já vai nos 54 mm este mês, e juntando o dia brutal de precipitação de dia 31, acumula 99 mm em 11 dias. Chuva é coisa que não tem faltado.


----------



## WMeteo (10 Fev 2017 às 23:07)

Novo registo de temperatura mínima do dia, dado que neste momento sigo com *6,4.ºC* (a mínima tinha sido, até agora, de *7,3.ºC*).


----------



## MarcioRR (10 Fev 2017 às 23:08)

Quero chuva esta noite


----------



## thunderstorm87 (10 Fev 2017 às 23:37)

MarcioRR disse:


> Quero chuva esta noite



E eu também mas acompanhada de trovoada


----------



## vortex (10 Fev 2017 às 23:45)

Boas!Sigo com 6,7ºC .Hr nos 86%. O acumulado de hoje: 14,1mm .Vento inferior a 10Kmh a variar de S/SE  Temp. mínima:5,3ºC e máx.:10,4ºC.


----------



## MarcioRR (10 Fev 2017 às 23:46)

Estava mais na esperança de água neve ou mais eheh


----------



## DaniFR (10 Fev 2017 às 23:48)

Serra da Lousã






Foto da Câmara Municipal da Lousã




















Fotos de Zé





Foto de Louzanpark


----------



## JAlves (10 Fev 2017 às 23:57)

Impressão minha ou, pelo radar, parece vir ai umas células jeitosas para a AML?


----------



## remember (11 Fev 2017 às 00:01)

Por volta das 19h sai de casa era um frio danado... o carro sempre a marcar 6.5º/7º aqui na zona da Póvoa. De momento sigo com 6,2ºC, não consigo comparar com a estação da Netatmo (Forte da Casa) , porque na minha ignorância algo está mal com a mesma, 18ºC de máxima com o frio que esteve hoje... é de loucos Todas as minhas aplicações Android (Klara e AccuWeather) acusam 6ºC no pc tenho uma também interessante a YoWindow acusa a mesma temperatura.


----------



## remember (11 Fev 2017 às 00:11)

Cá esta ela:


----------



## António josé Sales (11 Fev 2017 às 00:13)

DaniFR disse:


> Serra da Lousã
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excelentes fotos muitos parabéns!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MSantos (11 Fev 2017 às 00:47)

DaniFR disse:


> Serra da Lousã
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excelente, está a ser um belo evento a cotas acima dos 900/1000m.


----------



## MarcioRR (11 Fev 2017 às 00:50)

E  pronto, nem sequer chove, vou desistir, perdi a esperança de ver uns flocos de neve esta manhã, ateimei até agora, mas já vi que não vale mesmo a pena, termino o seguimento para esta noite com frio e céu nublado, e nem nevoeiro existe, estava a noite ideal,


----------



## Sanxito (11 Fev 2017 às 01:36)

Boa noite.
Hora de ir dormir.
Por aqui me fico hoje com 6.9ºc e 93%HR. O vento sopra de NE 8.4 Km/h e a precipitação segue a 0.0 mm.
Até amanhã pessoal.


----------



## david 6 (11 Fev 2017 às 03:14)

*6.4ºC* e pinga, 94% humidade


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Fev 2017 às 03:27)

Esta linha de instabilidade tão bonita!






Rezem para que não fique tudo no mar!


----------



## WMeteo (11 Fev 2017 às 10:17)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *6,2.ºC*. Neste momento sigo com *9.ºC*. 

O céu encontra-se com bastante nebulosidade, embora a presença do sol se faça sentir por alguns momentos. O vento sopra fraco, por vezes registando algumas rajadas mais moderadas.


----------



## Sanxito (11 Fev 2017 às 11:10)

Bom dia.
Sigo com 10.6°c e 84%HR. 
A temperatura mínima foi de 6.7°c pela meia noite e pouco.
Não tenho registo de precipitação até ao momento, e o vento sopra de NE 11.6 km/h.
A pressão continua em queda, registo 1005.5 hPa.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Fev 2017 às 12:23)

Ha pouco fui de bike a Alcoitão, posso dizer que aqui na zona está um frio cortante.
Apanhei certamente rajadas de 50/60 km/h e vento moderado.
Algumas pessoas de luvas e chaminés a fumegar, têm sido dias frios.


----------



## DRC (11 Fev 2017 às 12:34)

Boas,
Registei uma mínima de 5,1ºC na Póvoa de Santa Iria.
Neste momento estou com 11,4ºC e 73% de humidade relativa.


----------



## PaulusLx (11 Fev 2017 às 12:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ha pouco fui de bike a Alcoitão, posso dizer que aqui na zona está um frio cortante.
> Apanhei certamente rajadas de 50/60 km/h e vento moderado.
> Algumas pessoas de luvas e chaminés a fumegar, têm sido dias frios.


Passei em Colares, Azenhas, Fontanelas, Aguda, Janas, Lourel. Muita chaminé sim! Ah! E a Mula já a bombar!


----------



## david 6 (11 Fev 2017 às 13:07)

pela fajarda chove, tem chovido durante a manhã  estão *10.8ºC*


----------



## dASk (11 Fev 2017 às 13:13)

A frente de instabilidade que vem de S/SE está a ganhar intensidade e vem direitinha para a AML, espero uma tarde bem regada provavelmente apenas com chuva estratiforme mas não se descartam surpresas a nível de trovoada ou granizo!


----------



## Sanxito (11 Fev 2017 às 13:15)

Aqui chuviscou um pouco, nada de relevante. 
O vento sopra forte de NNE 21.1 Km/h com 11.8°c e 78%HR. Sensação de muito frio, com as rajadas a atingirem os 48 Km/h

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (11 Fev 2017 às 13:30)

agora só chuvisca, temperatura desceu para 10.5ºC


----------



## miguel (11 Fev 2017 às 13:41)

Mínima de *5,9ºC*

Agora muita palha alguns pingos e nem espero que passe desta chuva fraca e chata, talvez alguns picos de moderada..

*11,7ºC*, vento moderado rajada máxima *37km/h* até ao momento


----------



## Gilmet (11 Fev 2017 às 13:49)

Boa tarde,

Chuva fraca mas com pingas grossas e 10,3ºC actuais. Mínima de *6,0ºC*.

Vento fraco.


----------



## david 6 (11 Fev 2017 às 13:52)

sigo com *2.5mm* a chuva tem sido em geral fraca com uns picos moderados mas persistente, 10.5ºC 90% humidade


----------



## Pedro Mindz (11 Fev 2017 às 13:53)

Não sendo o mais entendido na matéria, parece-me que a  AML vai levar com o que vem de Sul e se desloca para NO.. Veremos o que a tarde nos trás mas parece-me muito pláusivel!


----------



## WMeteo (11 Fev 2017 às 14:05)

Por aqui, desde o início da tarde que chove, mas de forma bastante fraca, nada de relevante.

Vento sopra de forma moderada.

A temperatura segue nos *10,4.ºC*.


----------



## miguel (11 Fev 2017 às 14:17)

Os pingos já deram para *0,2mm* 

*11,0ºC*


----------



## António josé Sales (11 Fev 2017 às 14:20)

E começa a chover   fraco por aqui


----------



## david 6 (11 Fev 2017 às 14:22)

parou de chover, prossegue agora ai para o litoral


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Fev 2017 às 14:31)

Curioso como  a mancha de precipitação a SE que está a vir para cá, está a ganhar intensidade.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (11 Fev 2017 às 14:31)

Começa a chuviscar em Lisboa, cada vez com mais intensidade


----------



## remember (11 Fev 2017 às 14:42)

E que mancha... 5,8ºC de minima por aqui, sigo com 9,6ºC e 998 hPa de pressão com símbolo de chuva e trovoada na estação.
A Oregon do Forte da Casa está de novo de volta com 10,6ºC, 998.87 e 8,38 mm acumulados, provavelmente está a acusar o que choveu ontem, visto que teve off e só começou a reportar às 13:55.


----------



## Candy (11 Fev 2017 às 14:53)

Peniche vão caindo uns pinguitos. Chuva fraquita por agora. Mal se vê a chuva a cair, mas já molhou tudo.


----------



## StormRic (11 Fev 2017 às 15:30)

Vai chovendo fraco com vento moderado de Leste, desde as 13:00 aqui na Póvoa. Embora a temperatura esteja à volta dos 10ºC a sensação é gélida.

*Ontem pelas 14h* filmei a base da célula que passou a oeste daqui. Embora atrasado eis o vídeo HD editado, com algumas sequências aceleradas 8x para melhor se observar o que poderia ser um* início de rotação *e diminuir a duração. Para observar melhor deve-se ver em velocidade 0,5x. Movimento ascendente bem visível.


----------



## remember (11 Fev 2017 às 15:47)

StormRic disse:


> Vai chovendo fraco com vento moderado de Leste, desde as 13:00 aqui na Póvoa. Embora a temperatura esteja à volta dos 10ºC a sensação é gélida.
> 
> *Ontem pelas 14h* filmei a base da célula que passou a oeste daqui. Embora atrasado eis o vídeo HD editado, com algumas sequências aceleradas 8x para melhor se observar o que poderia ser um* início de rotação *e diminuir a duração. Para observar melhor deve-se ver em velocidade 0,5x. Movimento ascendente bem visível.



Confirmo, 10ºC certos por aqui, 997 hPa de pressão atmosférica e o mesmo símbolo de trovoada... Tendência para baixar mais a pressão.


----------



## DRC (11 Fev 2017 às 15:56)

Registo 9,4ºC. Céu encoberto, mas não chove.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Fev 2017 às 16:25)

Chove certinho em Oeiras. Está frio. 

Enviado do meu SM-G357FZ através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (11 Fev 2017 às 16:25)

Vai chovendo mas fraco, o acumulado ainda apenas vai com *0,6mm*

*11,0ºC *


----------



## António josé Sales (11 Fev 2017 às 16:39)

Por aqui não choveu praticamente nada pelo radar lá para a noite pode ser que chova qualquer coisa,  amanhã e segunda espero bastante chuva vamos ver.


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Fev 2017 às 16:54)

Não pára de chover por aqui, com uma temperatura de 10,7ºC (a descer).

O vento está a aumentar de intensidade. WindChill cortante, a rondar os 3 a 4ºC.


----------



## miguel (11 Fev 2017 às 16:56)

Agora sim chove de forma moderada, acumulados até agora *1,2mm*

*11,1ºC* com vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Fev 2017 às 16:57)

1,1 mm
Chove fraco


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Fev 2017 às 17:10)

Chuva fraca e *9,9ºC*


----------



## miguel (11 Fev 2017 às 17:30)

Acumulados até agora *2,0mm* e vai chovendo fraco agora 

*11,2ºC*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Fev 2017 às 18:06)

Valente chuvada... 

Enviado do meu SM-G357FZ através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Fev 2017 às 18:11)

Choveu bem nos últimos 10 minutos, rendeu 1,5mm.
O acumulado segue nos 4,5 mm.
*9,6ºC*


----------



## António josé Sales (11 Fev 2017 às 18:42)

por aqui já chove moderado


----------



## david 6 (11 Fev 2017 às 18:55)

fui até Santarém e Almeirim, aguentou se a tarde toda mas desde as 17h30 +ou- voltou a chover e até agora sempre a chover, já na Fajarda só cai uns pingos


----------



## WMeteo (11 Fev 2017 às 19:02)

Mínima de *6,2.ºC*. Máxima de *12,6.ºC*.

Desde o final da tarde e até ao momento, a chuva tem marcado presença, essencialmente de forma fraca, mas sempre contínua. O vento vai soprando igualmente de forma fraca.   

Acumulado de *2,03 mm*.


----------



## JAlves (11 Fev 2017 às 19:27)

Bem, a minha nova (modesta) estação Excelvan está a dar-me os seguintes indicadores:

999 hPa de pressão
Temperatura de 9,8º
95% humidade

Alguém aqui pela zona da Ramada - Odivelas que possa confirmar se isto estará perto da realidade?


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Fev 2017 às 19:46)

*5 mm* até ao momento
*40 mm* de acumulado mensal


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Fev 2017 às 19:51)

Boas!
Fui fazer Geocaching na zona de Santo Isidoro (Mafra). Começou a chover bastante no final da caminhada, ou seja por volta das 15:30. Desde essa hora até chegar a Lisboa, por volta das 17h, esteve sempre a chover moderado, havendo períodos de chuva muito forte ao passar por Mafra e Loures.
Neste momento, já em Carnaxide, não chove e o acumulado vai em *6,8 mm*.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Fev 2017 às 20:36)

Boa noite,

De relatar a impressionante cadência com que tem chovido a partir do início da tarde. Tem caído "certinha" durante as últimas 5/6 horas, por vezes mais fraca ou mais forte, mas praticamente sem parar um único minuto. É daquelas alturas em que passa pela cabeça como teria sido este dia com uma temperatura 8ºC ou 9ºC inferior... teria sido uma agradável tarde nevosa. 

Voltando à realidade de que vivemos nos _trópicos_... sigo com 9,7ºC. A máxima foi de *12,1ºC* logo ao início da tarde. A partir das 14h a temperatura caiu para os 9ºC/10ºC e assim se tem mantido. Vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## miguel (11 Fev 2017 às 20:41)

Segue os pingos e o acumulado é de 2,6mm

10,7ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Fev 2017 às 20:43)

Hoje foi um dia fresco e nublado durante todo o dia, em que apenas caíram uns aguaceiros fracos ao inicio da manhã e ao final da tarde, mas mal chegaram a molhar o chão.


----------



## António josé Sales (11 Fev 2017 às 21:01)

Por aqui sigo com chuva moderada que há pouco foi temporariamente forte.


----------



## remember (11 Fev 2017 às 21:03)

JAlves disse:


> Bem, a minha nova (modesta) estação Excelvan está a dar-me os seguintes indicadores:
> 
> 999 hPa de pressão
> Temperatura de 9,8º
> ...



Ai perto só a da Ameixoeira é uma ambient weather https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBON24 depois tens outras mais próximas, mas só da Netatmo.
Por aqui sigo com 9,6ºC e 994 hPa...


----------



## Teya (11 Fev 2017 às 21:06)

JAlves disse:


> Bem, a minha nova (modesta) estação Excelvan está a dar-me os seguintes indicadores:
> 
> 999 hPa de pressão
> Temperatura de 9,8º
> ...



Aqui perto, no Olival Basto, sigo com 998hPa e 9,6ºC, parece-me correto!
E continua a chuva, como diz o Gilmet, quem me dera que fosse neve


----------



## remember (11 Fev 2017 às 21:10)

JAlves disse:


> Bem, a minha nova (modesta) estação Excelvan está a dar-me os seguintes indicadores:
> 
> 999 hPa de pressão
> Temperatura de 9,8º
> ...



Offtopic: isso funciona bem? tens que a por a reportar dados, dá para saber dados sobre o vento e precipitação?


----------



## Geopower (11 Fev 2017 às 21:39)

Por Glória do Ribatejo, choveu fraco desde 17,30h ate às 20h. Neste momento nao chove. Vento moderado de Leste


----------



## Sanxito (11 Fev 2017 às 22:35)

Boa noite. 
Por cá sigo com 10.7°c e 94%HR, o vento sopra de ENE 12.9 Km/h, a rajada atingiu os 48 Km/h.
O acumulado é de 5.8 mm, e a pressão está nos 998.2 hPa.
A máxima do dia foi de 12.1°c tendo a mínima chegado aos 6.7°c



Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (11 Fev 2017 às 22:59)

Dia de chuva miserável apenas 2,6mm e para amanha já vi a coisa com melhores olhos, cada vez vejo o melhor a este... 

10,4ºC


----------



## Rachie (11 Fev 2017 às 23:10)

Por Cacilhas foi chovendo ao longo de todo o dia, várias vezes com bastante intensidade e tocada a vento.  Neste momento não chove mas o vento está um pouco desagradável. Sigo com 10.3°

Enviado do meu T1101L1B1C através de Tapatalk


----------



## srr (11 Fev 2017 às 23:14)

Por Abrantes, 1º Episodio de chuva hoje, começou as 23H e chove certinha com 9º.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (11 Fev 2017 às 23:33)

Rachie disse:


> Por Cacilhas foi chovendo ao longo de todo o dia, várias vezes com bastante intensidade e tocada a vento.  Neste momento não chove mas o vento está um pouco desagradável. Sigo com 10.3°
> 
> Enviado do meu T1101L1B1C através de Tapatalk


Boa noite vizinha.pode ser que a noite traga surpresas


----------



## JAlves (11 Fev 2017 às 23:42)

remember disse:


> Ai perto só a da Ameixoeira é uma ambient weather https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBON24 depois tens outras mais próximas, mas só da Netatmo.
> Por aqui sigo com 9,6ºC e 994 hPa...





Teya disse:


> Aqui perto, no Olival Basto, sigo com 998hPa e 9,6ºC, parece-me correto!
> E continua a chuva, como diz o Gilmet, quem me dera que fosse neve



Obrigado. 

Agora sigo com 9,4º, 95% de Hr e 996hPa.

nota: estou a +-200m de altitude


----------



## JAlves (11 Fev 2017 às 23:44)

remember disse:


> Offtopic: isso funciona bem? tens que a por a reportar dados, dá para saber dados sobre o vento e precipitação?



Parece que funciona bem, mas só tem estes dados pois não tenho condições para instalar os respetivos medidores.

Em relação ao reporte de dados, também não dá. É uma coisa mesmo simples.


----------



## remember (12 Fev 2017 às 00:15)

JAlves disse:


> Parece que funciona bem, mas só tem estes dados pois não tenho condições para instalar os respetivos medidores.
> 
> Em relação ao reporte de dados, também não dá. É uma coisa mesmo simples.



Não era esta? http://www.excelvan.com/product-g_64.html ou estou a fazer confusão?
Boa noite a todos , 9,6ºC e 991 hPa símbolo de trovoada de novo.


----------



## miguel (12 Fev 2017 às 00:34)

*10,6ºC, 0,2mm* e pressão em valores já raros de ver ainda mais neste inverno péssimo, está a pressão agora nos *996,5hpa*


----------



## david 6 (12 Fev 2017 às 01:43)

tive em coruche a beber café, entre as 23h30 e pouco mais das 00h teve a chover e agora ao abalar de lá começou a chover de novo e aqui na fajarda neste momento também chove em geral fraco com 10.3ºC mas aqui está mais vento que em coruche
acumulado de ontem foi *3mm*


----------



## MSantos (12 Fev 2017 às 01:48)

Boa noite!

Fim de semana por terras Ribatejanas! 

Por aqui em Santo Estêvão tivemos um dia muito cinzento, fresco e com períodos precipitação fraca/moderada.


----------



## miguel (12 Fev 2017 às 02:02)

Passou um aguaceiro fraco, o acumulado vai em 0, 6mm desde as 00h


----------



## Sanxito (12 Fev 2017 às 08:48)

Bom dia. 
Mínima de 10.1°c, rajada máxima.se 26 Km/h NE.
Agora sigo com 10.8°c e 98%HR, a pressão está nos 991.4 hPa. 
O acumulado é de 5.8 mm no momento.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2017 às 09:18)

Boas,
Acumulou bem durante a madrugada: *8,3 mm*
Neste momento muito sol e ainda bem.


----------



## WMeteo (12 Fev 2017 às 10:45)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *9,6.ºC*. Neste momento sigo com *11,3.ºC*. 

Precipitação acumulada de *4,32 mm*.


----------



## António josé Sales (12 Fev 2017 às 11:08)

Por aqui chuva fraco a moderada de madrugada também deve ter chovido, espero agora pelo final do dia onde será o grosso da precipitação,pelo que estou a ver nos modelos o litoral não será tão afectado como as regiões do interior.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Fev 2017 às 11:27)

Por aqui o dia acordou com aguaceiros moderados entre as 7 e as 8 da manhã.
Agora não chove mas "reina" o vento moderado e o céu muito nublado.


----------



## António josé Sales (12 Fev 2017 às 11:31)

Aguaceiro moderado neste momento.


----------



## miguel (12 Fev 2017 às 12:21)

Boas

Mínima de *9,1ºC*

Precipitação desde as 00h de apenas *1,8mm*

Rajada máxima de hoje foi de* 53km/h *ao inicio da manhã 

Hoje vai ser ver o melhor  a passar no interior e com alguma chuva no litoral mas pouca... o evento vai chegando perto do seu final (Terça), e em 4 dias de chuva nem 20mm tenho aqui. Já não se fazem bons eventos como antigamente 

Temperatura agora de 13,3ºC e chove fraco, a pressão está nos 994,4hPa


----------



## thunderstorm87 (12 Fev 2017 às 13:15)

Boa tarde a todos.Dia de tédio por aqui por Cacilhas. Ou passa tudo a Norte ou a Sul...Ficamos sempre a ver passar tudo ao lado...


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2017 às 13:21)

Incrível na TV falarem em mau tempo para este Domingo  em *todo* o território nacional.
Pobres coitados daqueles que vão na musica da comunicação social. lol

Olhando aos registos de vento de ontem, foi mais um aviso patético relativamente a vento.
Em  apenas alguns dias de nortada violenta tenho às dezenas e dezenas de rajadas superiores a 70 km/h, enfim detalhes.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (12 Fev 2017 às 13:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> Incrível na TV falarem em mau tempo para este Domingo  em *todo* o território nacional.
> Pobres coitados daqueles que vão na musica da comunicação social. lol
> 
> Olhando aos registos de vento de ontem, foi mais um aviso patético relativamente a vento.
> Em alguns dias de nortada violenta tenho às dezenas e dezenas de rajadas superiores a 70 km/h, enfim detalhes.


Mesmo a sério. Ontem no meu ver ,nao se justificava mesmo um aviso relativamente ao vento.Enfim..Acho que aqui para a AML esta tarde não se é de esperar nada.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Fev 2017 às 13:42)

Por Oeiras está um belo dia para abrir as janelas de casa. 

Enviado do meu SM-G357FZ através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (12 Fev 2017 às 13:45)

vou apanhar grande desilusão, ontem os modelos davam boa chuva para aqui no final da tarde/inicio da noite, hoje vou ver nem 1 modelo dá boa chuva, meteram chuva toda no interior que grande mudança...

entretanto a manhã foi de aguaceiros em geral fracos até agora já esperava isto estou com *2mm*, 15.4% e 88% humidade


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Fev 2017 às 13:52)

Boas!
O centro da depressão anda perto. A pressão vai nos 990 hPa. O dia segue com bastante sol, havendo muitos Cumulonimbus no horizonte a proporcionar uma bela paisagem. Está um óptimo dia para passear.  
A madrugada é que foi muito chuvosa. O acumulado de hoje segue nos* 13,3 mm*. 
O acumulado total desde segunda-feira (dia 6) é de *41,9 mm*. O mês segue com* 51,1 mm*.


----------



## Rachie (12 Fev 2017 às 14:20)

Panorama para Este


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Fev 2017 às 14:59)

Boa tarde a todos. Ficou muito escuro de repente, mas no radar não aparece nada...


----------



## António josé Sales (12 Fev 2017 às 15:04)

Boa tarde a  madrugada de hoje e inicio da manhã foram marcadas por chuva forte. para o resto do dia já vi as coisas melhor encaminhadas porque vejo a chuva a fugir  toda para o interior ou para Espanha  mas pode ser que chegue ao litoral lá para a noite, mas vai chover muito menos do que os modelos previam para a minha zona a não ser que aconteça um milagre, pode ser que para amanhã venha alguma coisa de jeito.
Por cá sigo com vento fraco e céu pouco nublado com períodos de maior nebulosidade.


----------



## david 6 (12 Fev 2017 às 15:17)

o tempo vai mudando, de manhã ainda tive abertas, neste momento já todo encoberto a preparar se para a chuva de logo


----------



## JAlves (12 Fev 2017 às 15:38)

Apesar do céu encoberto, e até algo ameaçador, o radar não mostra nada de especial.

Sigo com:
991 hPa
15,7º, a descer
68% de Hr, a subir


----------



## António josé Sales (12 Fev 2017 às 15:52)

Por aqui  caíram três aguaceiros de curta duração moderados com pingas bem grossas.


----------



## Rachie (12 Fev 2017 às 15:58)

Bom aguaceiro a cair na Trafaria.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Fev 2017 às 16:09)

Cenário a Sul neste momento.


----------



## PedroAfonso (12 Fev 2017 às 16:11)

O mesmo aguaceiro visto do Cristo Rei.


----------



## JAlves (12 Fev 2017 às 16:20)

Já chove moderado.


----------



## Rachie (12 Fev 2017 às 16:34)

O bugio parece rodeado de nevoeiro


----------



## WMeteo (12 Fev 2017 às 16:56)

Céu a ficar bastante cinzento para Este e Sudeste.

A temperatura segue nos *14,1.ºC*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Fev 2017 às 17:01)

Bela rega durante a madrugada, acumulado ronda os *10 mm.
*
Mínima:* 9,1ºC*
Máxima:* 14,8ºC
*
Pressão mínima de *991,8 hPa*!

Encontrei esta notícia no facebook:

"
*Dafundo: chuva deixa edifícios alagados e garagens submersas*

*Uma rua desta localidade, no conselho de Oeiras, sofreu inundações devido à precipitação da última noite. Água chegou a atingir uma altura de 1,20 metros"

in http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/videos/soci...=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=-post*


----------



## miguel (12 Fev 2017 às 17:02)

Que tédio de dia!! o mais provavel é nem chover mais nada hoje... Sigo com 1,8mm grande parte de madrugada

Máxima de 14,9ºC
Rajada máxima 53km/h

Agora estão 14,3ºC com muita palha que nada deixa


----------



## Sanxito (12 Fev 2017 às 17:24)

Boa tarde.
Dia enfadonho, depois do sol da manhã. 
A chuva da noite/madrugada rendeu 6.0 mm, o vento atingiu os 26 Km/h.
A máxima atingiu os 15.3ºc e a mínima ficou nos 10.1ºc
A pressão segue nos 993.1 hPa depois de ter descido a 991.4 hPa.
Agora sigo com 13.8ºc e 83% humidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2017 às 17:42)

T.actual: *12,8ºC*

Bem, fiquei impressionado com o que vi na serra e arredores, até agua brotava do alcatrão em duas zonas, aqui perto em Janes e mais longe, Almoçageme. Barragem da mula no máximo e a transbordar, as duas represas no Pisão de Cima exactamente com o mesmo cenário, basicamente é água a brotar de todo o lado. Tenho muitos registos depois publico no tópico habitual.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Fev 2017 às 17:48)

Já sequei a roupa... mais uma "belo" dia de inverno... 

Enviado do meu SM-G357FZ através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (12 Fev 2017 às 18:20)

pôr do sol aqui


----------



## windchill (12 Fev 2017 às 18:23)

Surpresa de fim de tarde...








Enviado do meu SM-G930F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (12 Fev 2017 às 18:35)

Dia sem chuva por Glória do Ribatejo. A aguardar pelo que a noite reserva. 
Entretanto um belo fim de dia a oeste:


----------



## MSantos (12 Fev 2017 às 18:51)

Boa tarde!

Nuvens que tudo prometem e quase nada deixam aqui em Santo Estêvão. Esperava um dia mais animado por aqui mas a ação tem sido toda a Sul.


----------



## miguel (12 Fev 2017 às 19:09)

Escudo ativo em Setúbal como sempre...chuva toda aqui a este bastante próxima


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Fev 2017 às 19:24)

Aguaceiro muito forte perto de Vendas Novas, pouco dava para ver a conduzir, parou repentinamente mais  à frente.


----------



## david 6 (12 Fev 2017 às 19:35)

essa linha de aguaceiros está a entrar em Coruche, está prai a 2/3km de mim, mas claro como sou azarado, está tudo ao lado...


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Fev 2017 às 19:44)

Boas!
O acumulado subiu para os *16,0 mm*. Já não espero mais chuva até amanhã à tarde. O evento está a ser razoável por aqui.


----------



## DaniFR (12 Fev 2017 às 20:05)

Começou a chover, depois de uma tarde com o céu negro, a ameaçar chuva, ela finalmente chegou.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (12 Fev 2017 às 20:06)

Aqui por Almada nada por enquanto. Tudo a Este


----------



## david 6 (12 Fev 2017 às 20:06)

aquela sensação de quando se morre na praia...


----------



## miguel (12 Fev 2017 às 20:08)

Fiasco total 

Chuva toda aqui de raspão dia seco e este mês deve ser mais um mês seco por aqui... vai com 42,8mm e ate 3ªF é a lotaria e depois AA com força ate quase final do mês 

13,0ºC
1,8mm hoje


----------



## António josé Sales (12 Fev 2017 às 20:35)

david 6 disse:


> aquela sensação de quando se morre na praia...


É preciso ter azar.


----------



## António josé Sales (12 Fev 2017 às 20:40)

Esta porcaria de frente não vai trazer chuva nenhuma para o litoral norte e centro por aqui choveu de madrugada  e caíram uns aguaceiros por volta do meio da tarde e até choveu bem mas esperava um dia bem mais animado enfim amanhã é dia de aguaceiros vamos ver.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Fev 2017 às 20:51)

Por aqui sigo sem nada a apontar, sem chuva, vento, segue tudo calmo, aliás, o vento foi reduzindo de intensidade com o decorrer da tarde.


----------



## Templariu (12 Fev 2017 às 20:53)

Chove com alguma intensidade em Tomar há mais de 30min..


----------



## david 6 (12 Fev 2017 às 21:14)

meia duzia de pingos que deram para molhar o chão e mesmo aqui ao lado Coruche na ultima hora *9.7mm*, estou a ficar super aziado


----------



## miguel (12 Fev 2017 às 21:18)

Mais depressa chorava mais depressa ela vinha... Que chuvada monumental a minutos aqui, o rate máximo foi aos 90,8mm/h

Acumulados 4,2mm

12,4ºC


----------



## Rachie (12 Fev 2017 às 21:22)

Algumas fotos do por do sol hoje (com telemóvel, logo com pouca qualidade)





















Neste momento estão 12.2 graus.


----------



## windchill (12 Fev 2017 às 21:24)

Desolação europeia.....

[url=https://postimage.org]
	
screen shot windows[/URL]


----------



## david 6 (12 Fev 2017 às 21:32)

yey chove fraco -.-


----------



## remember (12 Fev 2017 às 21:35)

Boas , por estranho que pareça, ou não a pressão aqui continua nos 986 hPa. Registo 11,2ºC de temperatura e todas as minhas aplicações seguem com 11ºC.
Máxima de 17,1ºC e mínima de 9,2ºC, o dia resume-se a algum sol até meio da tarde e depois muitas nuvens, mas nada de chuva...


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Fev 2017 às 21:40)

windchill disse:


> Desolação europeia.....
> 
> 
> 
> screen shot windows


Há atividade eléctrica a sudoeste.


----------



## windchill (12 Fev 2017 às 21:43)

epá, esperemos que sim!!!!!!


----------



## miguel (12 Fev 2017 às 21:44)

Volta a chover com alguma intensidade

Acumulados *5,2mm
12,3ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (12 Fev 2017 às 21:49)

Por cá tudo na mesma, os mesmo 6.0 mm desde a manhã. 
Sigo com 12.1°c e 92%HR. O vento é nulo e a pressão está nos 994.2 hPa.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (12 Fev 2017 às 21:51)

Chove forte e o acumulado soltou para os *7,4mm*


----------



## windchill (12 Fev 2017 às 21:57)

Alguma esperança... 

[url=https://postimg.org/image/jjy6cfmdl/]
	
image hosting 15mb[/URL]


----------



## miguel (12 Fev 2017 às 21:58)

Chuva forte continua

Acumulados 9,6mm


----------



## Geopower (12 Fev 2017 às 21:59)

Pela Glória chove fraco desde as 21h. Neste momento chuva moderada. Vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (12 Fev 2017 às 22:01)

Está a chover menos agora, o acumulado já vai em *10,4mm* e veio salvar o dia


----------



## david 6 (12 Fev 2017 às 22:20)

windchill disse:


> Alguma esperança...
> 
> 
> 
> image hosting 15mb




se olhares o radar o movimento está a ir para ESTE, para o algarve


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Fev 2017 às 22:29)

david 6 disse:


> se olhares o radar o movimento está a ir para ESTE, para o algarve


Sim, e de acordo com os modelos é mesmo esse o sentido daquelas células. O Alentejo é que vai ter muita chuvinha.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (12 Fev 2017 às 22:30)

windchill disse:


> Alguma esperança...
> 
> 
> 
> image hosting 15mb


Era bom era


----------



## miguel (12 Fev 2017 às 22:53)

O acumulado do dia vai em *11,2mm

12,3ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (12 Fev 2017 às 22:55)

david 6 disse:


> aquela sensação de quando se morre na praia...


Por aqui também está igual, tudo a passar ao lado. Valeu aquele curto período de chuva.


----------



## WMeteo (12 Fev 2017 às 23:19)

Durante os últimos minutos, registo de chuva moderada aqui pelo sul do concelho. Por vezes choveu de forma intensa.


----------



## MSantos (12 Fev 2017 às 23:52)

Boa noite!

Já estou de volta a Leiria, parece que choveu alguma coisa aqui, mas só até ao inicio da tarde, 9.4mm acumulados em Leiria(Centro).

Por agora vai chovendo fraco por aqui e estão 11ºC.


----------



## António josé Sales (13 Fev 2017 às 00:05)

E a chuva regressou por enquanto fraca.


----------



## António josé Sales (13 Fev 2017 às 00:11)

já chove moderado.


----------



## António josé Sales (13 Fev 2017 às 00:13)

chove forte.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Fev 2017 às 00:14)

O Montijo hoje deve ter sido a única ou das únicas zonas do país em que não choveu. Alguém por aí que se junta? 

Céu nublado o dia inteiro com uns pingos dispersos nos últimos minutos.


----------



## António josé Sales (13 Fev 2017 às 00:18)

continua a chover forte


----------



## david 6 (13 Fev 2017 às 00:24)

dados de ontem com minima de *10.1ºC* e maxima de *15.6ºC*, o acumulado foi *2.3mm*.............. (desilusão) e ali ao lado em Coruche foi 16.5mm -.-

actual *10.9ºC* e 90% humidade

vejamos amanhã, dão aguaceiros com possibilidade de trovoadas


----------



## Geopower (13 Fev 2017 às 07:35)

Bom dia! Aguaceiro moderado em Lisboa. Céu muito nublado. Vento fraco.


----------



## Sanxito (13 Fev 2017 às 08:45)

Bom dia. 
24 horas depois volto a registar um aguaceiro, valeu 0.6 mm
Sigo com 12.6°c e 84%HR.  
Vento nulo e. Pressão nos 1006.3 hPa.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (13 Fev 2017 às 10:03)

esta semana estou na Fajarda

até agora *1mm*, espero aguaceiros com mais frequências a partir da hora de almoço,11.7ºC 95% humidade


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Fev 2017 às 10:06)

Depois de uma noite e madrugada sem nada a assinalar, eis que caiu agora mesmo um aguaceiro moderados que durou uns 8 minutos.
Eco amarelo sobre a cidade de Torres Novas, a estação de lá regista 12.45 mm.

https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:ITORRESN2


----------



## criz0r (13 Fev 2017 às 10:07)

Bom dia, de volta a casa e ao trabalho depois de uma viagem atribulada à Serra da Estrela, onde apanhei uma violenta tempestade de Sleet nas Penhas da Saúde/Covão da Ametade e no caminho para Almada sempre com chuva diluviana. Tenho de referir que já vou à muitos anos para a Estrela e penso que nunca vi tanta neve como este fim de semana. Toda a Cova da Beira no Sábado estava coberta de neve, inclusive antes do Túnel da Gardunha.
O dia entretanto acordou solarengo e pouco nublado e assim vai permanecendo sem qualquer registo de precipitação desde o início da manhã.


----------



## Garcia (13 Fev 2017 às 10:21)

Bom dia.
Céu magnífico esta manhã na zona Oeste. . 
7h40m , praia santa cruz. . 






Enviado do meu GT-I9505 através de Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (13 Fev 2017 às 11:49)

Bom dia acaba de cair um aguaceiro fraco a moderado, para a tarde os aguaceiros devem ser mais frequentes.


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2017 às 12:00)

Até agora dia seco nem um aguaceiro caiu aqui, de madrugada tenho acumulado *0,4mm*

A ver que reserva o dia mas quando se trata de aguaceiros nunca espero muito, passam quase sempre ao lado, enquanto estiverem a vir de W ainda corre bem, quando passar para NW é para esquecer

Tempo ameno estão *15,5ºC *


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Fev 2017 às 12:03)

Mais um aguaceiro moderado a cair neste momento.


----------



## david 6 (13 Fev 2017 às 12:17)

as nuvens começam a ter algum desenvolvimento, deixa lá ver...


----------



## remember (13 Fev 2017 às 12:41)

Bom dia, sigo com 15,7ºC, 59% de humidade e 1004 hPa, a destacar apenas a pressão que têm subido bastante, mínimo de hoje (durante a madrugada)  de 987 hPa.
A estação do Forte da Casa segue com 15,2ºC e 57% de humidade, a pressão encontra-se nos 1004,96.


----------



## david 6 (13 Fev 2017 às 12:48)

minha vista para norte







17ºC 80% humidade


----------



## david 6 (13 Fev 2017 às 13:33)

vou ter algo, vento aumentou de intensidade também


----------



## Sanxito (13 Fev 2017 às 13:39)

Ora boa tarde. 
Sigo com 15.9°c e 67%HR, o vento sopra de S 13.0 Km/h sendo a rajada máxima de 32 Km/h, a pressão vai subindo e está 1010.4 hPa.
O único aguaceiro até ao momento produziu 0.6 mm. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Fev 2017 às 13:51)

Agora de momento reina o sol, acompanhado de vento moderado.


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2017 às 13:56)

Sol e calor aqui

16,1ºC com vento fraco por vezes moderado, a rajada máxima vai em 37km/h

Pode ser que ao inicio da noite isto melhore com a chuva


----------



## david 6 (13 Fev 2017 às 13:57)

só deu chuva fraca, a temperatura caiu 2ºC, estou com 15.1ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Fev 2017 às 15:17)




----------



## david 6 (13 Fev 2017 às 15:47)

as minhas vistas:











e por cima de mim uns mamutus timidos






cai uns pingos aqui com 14.7ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Fev 2017 às 15:56)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>


----------



## david 6 (13 Fev 2017 às 16:32)

movimento para o litoral centro


----------



## thunderstorm87 (13 Fev 2017 às 16:43)

Pela imagem de satélite do IPMA , no Atlântico, a Sudoeste existe uma enorme célula com ecos vermelhos. Será que chega cá?


----------



## António josé Sales (13 Fev 2017 às 16:50)

Estão várias células espectaculares e grandes a aproximarem-se do litoral centro vamos ver no que vai dar.


----------



## david 6 (13 Fev 2017 às 16:53)

o pessoal que estiver mesmo junto ao litoral deve ter grandes vistas neste momento até elas cá chegaram a terra


----------



## Aspvl (13 Fev 2017 às 17:31)

Boa tarde! 
Aguaceiro moderado/forte pela Baixa. Interessante a forma como pude acompanhar a sua rápida passagem: começou fraco junto aos Armazéns do Chiado e, à medida que caminhava, intensificou-se chegando mesmo a ser forte.


----------



## António josé Sales (13 Fev 2017 às 17:45)

Estas células deslocam-se muito lentamente o que é bom assim descarregam mais e em maior período de tempo.
Por cá durante a madrugada deve ter chovido qualquer coisa e durante a manhã caíram dois aguaceiros fracos a moderados de curta duração.


----------



## WMeteo (13 Fev 2017 às 18:16)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *10,7.ºC*. Máxima de *15,2.ºC*. 

Neste momento sigo com *13,7.ºC*. 

Precipitação acumulada de *0,51 mm*.


----------



## Aspvl (13 Fev 2017 às 18:29)

Quanto às células, pela trajectória que até agora levam não me parece que calhe alguma coisa para a AML.
A zona Oeste, a Região de Leiria, de Coimbra e de Aveiro devem ser as contempladas!


----------



## Edward (13 Fev 2017 às 18:32)

Boa tarde.

Aqui a temperatura segue nos *14.1°C* e o acumulado diário apenas nos *0,5* *mm*.

De momento, cenário muito negro a oeste e já vi uns clarões.


----------



## david 6 (13 Fev 2017 às 18:42)

aguaceiro a passar ao lado, vejo as cortinas de chuva provavelmente está a passar na Glória do Ribatejo

sim só com as imagens satelite a parte sul daqueles aguaceiros todos maritimos parecia que podia ir para a região lisboa mas agora com o radar percebe se que nem a parte sul daquelas células vai para essa região, devem ir parar da Figueira da Foz para cima, acho que para a gente têm de surgir um pouco mais a sul

aquela célula perto de Peniche ui


----------



## Candy (13 Fev 2017 às 18:47)

A célula está a passar de raspão por Peniche! Da Berlenga deve dar um belo espectáculo de luzes


----------



## windchill (13 Fev 2017 às 19:46)

Boa noite!
O dia hoje foi de céu nublado com boas abertas aqui pela margem sul (zona do Seixal).
Caiu apenas um aguaceiro curto mas intenso ao inicio da manhã e outro a meio da tarde (pelo menos que eu me desse conta).
Deixo aqui um pequeno time-lapse que fiz antes do sol nascer...


----------



## Teya (13 Fev 2017 às 19:51)

https://img42.com/yZe7E
Oh este radar está impressionante, e eu gostava tanto de uma trovoada 'à antiga'.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Fev 2017 às 19:59)

Belas células a Oeste. 
Fiquem de olho nas livecams.
Acumulado:* 1,3 mm*.


----------



## Edward (13 Fev 2017 às 20:01)

Começou agora a chover com alguma intensidade e cai também algum granizo.

Vão surgindo também uns flashes!


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2017 às 20:03)

O fiasco de dia deu 0,4mm

Agora palha e 14,8ºC


----------



## Edward (13 Fev 2017 às 20:10)

Durou pouco tempo e por agora tudo calmo novamente. Mas pelo radar, parece que vem lá mais. Vamos aguardar.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Fev 2017 às 20:10)

Vê-se relâmpagos a partir da webcam da Praia Grande, Sintra.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Fev 2017 às 20:10)

Boa noite a todos. Por aqui ainda não chove, apesar do radar mostrar que sim...


----------



## Candy (13 Fev 2017 às 20:20)

Ehhhhhh... Parecia um avião, mas foi um ronco DAQUELES!!! E longoooooooo...


----------



## david 6 (13 Fev 2017 às 20:28)

caiu meia duzia de pingos agora, pena estar tudo no mar


----------



## AMFC (13 Fev 2017 às 20:33)

Que raiva, tão perto e ao mesmo tempo tão longe


----------



## António josé Sales (13 Fev 2017 às 20:38)

Ouço trovoadas e vejo vários flashs


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Fev 2017 às 20:47)

Vejo relâmpagos longínquos a Noroeste daqui. Que saudades!


----------



## david 6 (13 Fev 2017 às 20:54)

eu até daqui da Fajarda acabei de ver clarão para W apesar da distância!  imagino a festa lá debaixo


----------



## Candy (13 Fev 2017 às 20:59)

Bem, é com cada trovão!... E não está aqui e, cima!...


----------



## Garcia (13 Fev 2017 às 21:02)

Grandes flashes que se vê daqui.
Se continuar mais um pouco ainda vou ver se apanho alguns. . 

Enviado do meu GT-I9505 através de Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (13 Fev 2017 às 21:05)

Está a troveja e a começar a chover.


----------



## windchill (13 Fev 2017 às 21:06)

eu ainda não perdi a esperança aqui para a margem sul....


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Fev 2017 às 21:11)

IPMA acabou de colocar os distritos de Coimbra e de Leiria sob aviso amarelo devido a aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, e trovoada.

As imagens de radar são bem animadoras.


----------



## david 6 (13 Fev 2017 às 21:11)

vejo vários agora mas lá bem longe, só vejo aquele clarão ao longe


----------



## thunderhunter (13 Fev 2017 às 21:16)

Bom início de noite, avistasse clarões a oeste de alenquqer.


----------



## Candy (13 Fev 2017 às 21:19)

BRUUUUUMMMMMMMMMM... 

São uns atrás dos outros! 
Sorry! Hoje o espectáculo é meu


----------



## david 6 (13 Fev 2017 às 21:22)

parece que esta vai para a península de Setúbal


----------



## manganao (13 Fev 2017 às 21:24)

vejo relâmpagos mas longe


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Fev 2017 às 21:24)

Célula imponente a sudoeste. Desculpa @Candy mas o espectáculo também será meu.


----------



## Célia Salta (13 Fev 2017 às 21:24)

Sorry!


----------



## windchill (13 Fev 2017 às 21:27)

david 6 disse:


> parece que esta vai para a península de Setúbal




Esperança..... 

[url=https://postimg.org/image/i6ykayccp/]
	
images upload[/URL]


----------



## VimDePantufas (13 Fev 2017 às 21:28)

Há acitividade, vamos ver se chove e troveja algo de interessante, e onde.
Estou a seguir o link que indico abaixo, dá para fazer zoom e informa o posicionamento correcto da detecção da carga
http://bit.ly/2l8RRMf


----------



## windchill (13 Fev 2017 às 21:33)

Máquina preparadissima para o que aí vier.... (se vier!!)


----------



## Candy (13 Fev 2017 às 21:37)

Tiagolco disse:


> Célula imponente a sudoeste. Desculpa @Candy mas o espectáculo também será meu.


Tá bem váaaaaaa.... Eu divido um pouco!


----------



## Candy (13 Fev 2017 às 21:38)

Estou a jantar, não posso ir fazer fotos. Pode ser que ainda consiga, depois. 

Nunca vi um relâmpago assim, como agora. Ou pelo menos não me lembro! Relâmpago fortíssimo que parecia ter sido mesmo aqui em cima, contudo até se ouvir o trovão demorou muuuuuito tempo! Ou seja... Está muito forte onde estiver a cair.

Não chove por agora.


----------



## AMFC (13 Fev 2017 às 21:44)

Em completo acordo contigo 



Tiagolco disse:


> Célula imponente a sudoeste. Desculpa @Candy mas o espectáculo também será meu.


----------



## António josé Sales (13 Fev 2017 às 21:46)

Continuo a ver raios e a ouvir trovoadas começa a chover com pingos bem grossos.


----------



## MSantos (13 Fev 2017 às 21:46)

Boa noite!

Aqui em Leiria temos neste momento com chuva moderada/forte! 

As estações da cidade indicam 12/13ºC


----------



## AMFC (13 Fev 2017 às 21:46)

Há uma célula vermelho/roxo a ir para os teus lados.[

QUOTE="Candy, post: 597612, member: 5329"]Estou a jantar, não posso ir fazer fotos. Pode ser que ainda consiga, depois.

Nunca vi um relâmpago assim, como agora. Ou pelo menos não me lembro! Relâmpago fortíssimo que parecia ter sido mesmo aqui em cima, contudo até se ouvir o trovão demorou muuuuuito tempo! Ou seja... Está muito forte onde estiver a cair.

Não chove por agora.[/QUOTE]


----------



## TekClub (13 Fev 2017 às 21:48)

por aqui também já se ouvem os trovoes ao longe...


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Fev 2017 às 21:48)

Relâmpagos para Noroeste!


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Fev 2017 às 21:48)

Aqui já chove...


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2017 às 21:48)

Boas,

Pequena celula a sul daqui, não tarda estará chover forte, podia era ganhar força na serra. 
(Movimento estranho nas ultimas actualizações do radar)


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Fev 2017 às 21:49)

Apareceu do nada uma célula forte que vai entrar entre Cascais e Oeiras. A noite promete!


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Fev 2017 às 21:49)

Aqui já chove...


----------



## MSantos (13 Fev 2017 às 21:49)

MSantos disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Aqui em Leiria temos neste momento com chuva moderada/forte!
> 
> As estações da cidade indicam 12/13ºC



Alguns clarões e um Trovão distante!


----------



## WHORTAS (13 Fev 2017 às 21:50)

Grande flash mesmo aqui ao lado na direcção da M. Grande.
A  2000 mts de distância: no máximo


----------



## António josé Sales (13 Fev 2017 às 21:51)




----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2017 às 21:52)

wow já com tonalidades laranjas.


----------



## WHORTAS (13 Fev 2017 às 21:53)

Mais 2


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Fev 2017 às 21:54)

Chuvisca por aqui. Bigorna enorme a Oeste!


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2017 às 22:01)

Nuvens meio estranhas aqui por cima, pena nao conseguir tirar foto em condições.
A celula está a passar a escassos 2 kms a este daqui.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (13 Fev 2017 às 22:02)

david 6 disse:


> parece que esta vai para a península de Setúbal


Vamos ver de Almada tem sorte hoje


----------



## manganao (13 Fev 2017 às 22:03)

aquela célula que vai entrar pela Lourinhã promete


----------



## Edward (13 Fev 2017 às 22:05)

Aqui começou a chover novamente e o espectáculo de luzes continua, com muitos flashes e ruído pouco tempo depois.


----------



## Zulo (13 Fev 2017 às 22:09)

Boa noite a todos!



Estou no Jamor e até agora não me apercebi de nada..Será que virá para aqui algo?(Tenho interesse visto que estou de serviço durante a noite e não me apetecia levar com nada na cabeça lol)...


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Fev 2017 às 22:11)

Zulo disse:


> Boa noite a todos!
> 
> 
> 
> Estou no Jamor e até agora não me apercebi de nada..Será que virá para aqui algo?(Tenho interesse visto que estou de serviço durante a noite e não me apetecia levar com nada na cabeça lol)...


Há várias células a crescer a sudoeste. É provável que chova bem nas próximas horas.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2017 às 22:14)

Chove bastante neste momento.


----------



## Zulo (13 Fev 2017 às 22:15)

Do que consigo analisar,pouco passará por aqui..Referia-me no entanto a DEA's.. 
Vejo relatos por aqui,de zonas próximas à minha,no entanto estou para aqui a olhar para o ceu e não vejo nada lol


----------



## rbsmr (13 Fev 2017 às 22:16)

Trovoadas aqui na região litoral de Torres Vedras entre os pontos cardeais sudoeste-noroeste

Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Fev 2017 às 22:19)

Relâmpagos a sul!


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Fev 2017 às 22:21)

Acabei de ouvir trovoada!


----------



## windchill (13 Fev 2017 às 22:21)

Relâmpago a SW!!


----------



## TekClub (13 Fev 2017 às 22:21)

a  bem neste momento trovoada nada...


----------



## AMFC (13 Fev 2017 às 22:22)

Alguns clarões a sul, céu a escurecer e vento a aumentar significativamente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Fev 2017 às 22:23)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Acabei de ouvir trovoada!


E começou a chover torrencialmente!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (13 Fev 2017 às 22:23)

windchill disse:


> Relâmpago a SW!!


E hoje que temos sorte windshill??


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Fev 2017 às 22:27)

O radar promete, mas formou-se uma célula a NE da Grande Lisboa. A ver se há algo aqui na GL também...


----------



## rbsmr (13 Fev 2017 às 22:28)

Parece que acalmou . Vinha de Lisboa para Torres e desde Loures até cá vim sempre a acompanhar o espectáculo eléctrico. Foi bom enquanto durou!

Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Fev 2017 às 22:29)

Fenomenais relâmpagos a SW!


----------



## MSantos (13 Fev 2017 às 22:30)

Bela noite! 

O grosso da ação está a passar a Oeste de Leiria, ainda assim são visíveis alguns relâmpagos dispersos e vai chovendo com intensidades variáveis.

Acumulados:
Barosa: 4.8mm
Parceiros (2 estações): 4.6mm e 4.1mm
Leiria(Centro): 4.3mm
Telheiro: 3mm


----------



## Candy (13 Fev 2017 às 22:36)

Aguaceiro torrencial!!!


----------



## Brites (13 Fev 2017 às 22:36)

Acabou de cair um morteiro em Pombal! Que cagaço, não sei como não caiu a luz!


----------



## Candy (13 Fev 2017 às 22:38)

Xiiiiiiiiii... Que bomba agora!!! Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuu....


----------



## TekClub (13 Fev 2017 às 22:39)

Brites disse:


> Acabou de cair um morteiro em Pombal! Que cagaço, não sei como não caiu a luz!


ate aqui se ouviu...


----------



## MSantos (13 Fev 2017 às 22:40)

Potente célula com ecos vermelhos um passou há pouco a Norte da Lourinhã!


----------



## António josé Sales (13 Fev 2017 às 22:40)

Por aqui chove forte finalmente.


----------



## PauloAlex (13 Fev 2017 às 22:41)

Espectáculo de trovoada. Caiu um tão perto que mandou a baixo disjuntor geral cá de casa... e continuam a cair... mais espaçados... mas continuam a cair.
Também choveu (granizo à mistura) bem durante alguns momentos na ultima meia-hora, deu para acumular 10.5mm.


----------



## rbsmr (13 Fev 2017 às 22:41)

Cá está a célula 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## manganao (13 Fev 2017 às 22:42)

Dilúvio agora sim trovoada mesmo  por cima


----------



## rbsmr (13 Fev 2017 às 22:46)

Voltou a trovoada mas longe

Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (13 Fev 2017 às 22:47)

Por aqui acabou de cair uma trovoada que estrondo.


----------



## Candy (13 Fev 2017 às 22:47)

Parece estar a acalmar.


----------



## manganao (13 Fev 2017 às 22:48)

Fdx susto mesmo a minha frente vi o raio


----------



## david 6 (13 Fev 2017 às 22:48)

distrito de leiria a bombar


----------



## manganao (13 Fev 2017 às 22:50)

fdx o maior susto da minha vida nunca tinha visto nada assim , mesmo a minha frente raio e barulho estava na varanda, vim logo para dentro


----------



## manganao (13 Fev 2017 às 22:52)

granizo agora torrencial


----------



## mhenriques (13 Fev 2017 às 22:53)

Mesmo em cima das Caldas


----------



## Brites (13 Fev 2017 às 22:54)

//cloud.tapatalk.com/s/58a23939204a6/VID_27100815_192550_599.mp4

Este não foi o pior!! Está célula vem para cima?


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2017 às 22:54)

Praia de Pedrogão


----------



## sauron (13 Fev 2017 às 22:54)

Autêntico dilúvio na Nazaré, com relâmpagos à mistura


----------



## rbsmr (13 Fev 2017 às 22:55)

Confiro, à distância em ponto elevado, a zona principal da actividade está na direcção das Caldas da Rainha  

Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (13 Fev 2017 às 22:56)

Aguaceiro fraco por Telheiras. 12,9ºC


----------



## DaniFR (13 Fev 2017 às 22:57)

Em Coimbra, chuva moderada acompanhada de trovoada.


----------



## vortex (13 Fev 2017 às 22:57)

Boas!Por aqui a festa está a começar.


----------



## david 6 (13 Fev 2017 às 22:58)

elah um flash maior agora, os outros ao longe tinha de estar na rua a observar, este estava descansado no quarto e vi pela janela, deve ter sido mais perto mas longe ainda, para mim a que estou de olho é a que entrou na peninsula de setubal

10.7ºC


----------



## MSantos (13 Fev 2017 às 22:59)

Continua a chover bem em Leiria, com trovoadas dispersas! 

Acumulados estações WU:
Barosa: 7.1mm
Parceiros (2 estações): 6.6mm e 6.3mm
Leiria(Centro): 5.3mm
Telheiro: 5.1mm


----------



## manganao (13 Fev 2017 às 23:01)

fdx


manganao disse:


> fdx o maior susto da minha vida nunca tinha visto nada assim , mesmo a minha frente raio e barulho estava na varanda, vim logo para dentro


nunca tinha me acontecido uma destas , a celula já passou , estou num 3º andar ele caiu no campo de rugby que em linha reta esta a uns 100 metros ficou tudo escuro


----------



## António josé Sales (13 Fev 2017 às 23:04)

Por aqui chove bastante intensamente acompanhada de trovoadas umas atrás das outras aqui passa-se que tempos sem haver trovoadas mas quando há são muitas e seguidas umas hás outras.


----------



## manganao (13 Fev 2017 às 23:05)

vejam o radar das 22:50 eco vermelho por cima das caldas


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Fev 2017 às 23:06)

Chove moderado em Alvalade mas trovoada não vejo.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2017 às 23:07)

Outro registo, desta feita na Praia da Areia Branca.


----------



## manganao (13 Fev 2017 às 23:08)

está a piorar outra vez


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Fev 2017 às 23:08)

Chuva torrencial e trovoada ao longe!


----------



## Brites (13 Fev 2017 às 23:09)

manganao disse:


> vejam o radar das 22:50 eco vermelho por cima das caldas


Qual a deslocação dessa célula?


----------



## rbsmr (13 Fev 2017 às 23:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Outro registo, desta feita na Praia da Areia Branca.


Bem queria ter ido à  Areia Branca 

Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (13 Fev 2017 às 23:11)

Bem isto hoje é o pacote completo é chuva é granizo é trovoada é vento é frio é tudo assim dá gosto não estava á espera de um  temporal destes.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Fev 2017 às 23:11)

Por aqui só houve festa ao longe. As células que se dirigem para a península de Setúbal enfraqueceram bastante.
Não chove.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Fev 2017 às 23:12)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Chuva torrencial e trovoada ao longe!


E está a agravar!


----------



## Sanxito (13 Fev 2017 às 23:12)

Boa noite.
Por aqui passamos sempre pelo intervalo da chuva, 0.6 mm conseguidos de madrugada.
Sigo com uma grande ventania, média de 24.6 Km/h S. 
Temp. 13.8ºc
humidade 79%


----------



## Teya (13 Fev 2017 às 23:13)

Um aguaceiro de chuva torrencial passou agora pelo aeroporto, mas nada de trovoada.


----------



## rbsmr (13 Fev 2017 às 23:13)

Brites disse:


> Qual a deslocação dessa célula?


Tanto quanto vi há pouco estava a progredir na direcção do interior (pelo menos foi a percepção daqui - v foto)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Fev 2017 às 23:15)

luismeteo3 disse:


> E está a agravar!


A trovoada agora é mais perto e ilumina tudo...


----------



## manganao (13 Fev 2017 às 23:15)

Alcobaça ou porto de mos


----------



## Brites (13 Fev 2017 às 23:16)

rbsmr disse:


> Tanto quanto vi há pouco estava a progredir na direcção do interior (pelo menos foi a percepção daqui - v foto)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Então tá a despertar que deve dar uma presença aqui em Pombal! Venha ela! Em Leiria continua a cair ao que tenho informação


----------



## manganao (13 Fev 2017 às 23:16)

posso afirmar sem duvida já devem existir situações complicadas no concelho no que toca a inundações


----------



## mhenriques (13 Fev 2017 às 23:17)

rbsmr disse:


> Tanto quanto vi há pouco estava a progredir na direcção do interior (pelo menos foi a percepção daqui - v foto)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pelo radar do IPMA, parece ir direito a Alcobaça


----------



## mhenriques (13 Fev 2017 às 23:17)

rbsmr disse:


> Tanto quanto vi há pouco estava a progredir na direcção do interior (pelo menos foi a percepção daqui - v foto)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pelo radar do IPMA, parece ir direito a Alcobaça


----------



## manganao (13 Fev 2017 às 23:18)

enorme eco velmelho a dirijir para as caldas agora mesmo


----------



## rbsmr (13 Fev 2017 às 23:18)

mhenriques disse:


> Pelo radar do IPMA, parece ir direito a Alcobaça


Então entrou por Peniche e está a progredir na direcção de nordeste. ..

Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Brites (13 Fev 2017 às 23:18)

manganao disse:


> Alcobaça ou porto de mos


Vá porto de mós já teve um sismo a pouco tempo guardem a potência aqui para pombal!


----------



## manganao (13 Fev 2017 às 23:21)

muito complicada  a situação aqui


----------



## MSantos (13 Fev 2017 às 23:25)

Noite bem animada, apesar de Leiria estar na periferia da ação tem chovido moderado com picos mais fortes. 

Acumulados estações WU:
Barosa: 10.4mm
Parceiros (2 estações): 9.9mm e 9.4mm
Leiria(Centro): 7.4mm
Telheiro: 6.9mm


----------



## António josé Sales (13 Fev 2017 às 23:27)

Está a acalmar em relação á trovoada mas a chuva continua muito intensa.


----------



## DRC (13 Fev 2017 às 23:28)

Aguaceiro forte há instantes na Póvoa de Santa Iria, com gotas gigantes. Antes do aguaceiro começar ouvia-se um som muito estranho ao longe e de repente começou a chover com grande intensidade, com gotas enormes. Algum dos conterrâneos se apercebeu também?


----------



## remember (13 Fev 2017 às 23:29)

Foi preciso vir a noite, para haver alguma actividade, aqui pela Póvoa, alguns aguaceiros esporádicos com mais intensidade, agora acalmou...


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Fev 2017 às 23:29)

Por aqui a chuva torrencial não abranda! Está a chover muito!


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Fev 2017 às 23:30)

Rajadas de vento bem fortes neste momento, repentinas!


----------



## António josé Sales (13 Fev 2017 às 23:32)

Parabéns ao IPMA fez muito bem em lançar aviso para a precipitação  justifica-se perfeitamente apesar de ter sido em cima da hora mas estas coisas são muito difíceis de prever.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Fev 2017 às 23:32)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Por aqui a chuva torrencial não abranda! Está a chover muito!


Por incrível que pareça continua a agravar! A chuva aumenta bastante agora!


----------



## mhenriques (13 Fev 2017 às 23:33)

Alguém colocou as trovoadas em MUTE ?de repente deixei de as ouvir...


----------



## António josé Sales (13 Fev 2017 às 23:34)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Por aqui a chuva torrencial não abranda! Está a chover muito!


Vai buscar o champanhe para comemorar que belo temporal na nossa zona!!!!!!!!!


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2017 às 23:34)

Aqui escudo ligado e nada acontece, apenas vi uns clarões longe como tudo e uns pingos, o acumulado do dia vai em 1,0mm


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Fev 2017 às 23:35)

António josé Sales disse:


> Vai buscar o champanhe para comemorar que belo temporal na nossa zona!!!!!!!!!


Isto vai dar problemas se continuar mais tempo...


----------



## António josé Sales (13 Fev 2017 às 23:36)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Isto vai dar problemas se continuar mais tempo...


Sim concordo mas não é todos os dias que se têm um temporal destes.


----------



## Lightning (13 Fev 2017 às 23:38)

Por Corroios regista-se apenas um raio. É o raio do tempo que não quer nada com esta zona.


----------



## mhenriques (13 Fev 2017 às 23:39)

Primeiro eco vermelho passou a Este de Alcobaça, sempre parece ir para Porto de Mós


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Fev 2017 às 23:40)

Belo relâmpago para sudeste!


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Fev 2017 às 23:40)

António josé Sales disse:


> Sim concordo mas não é todos os dias que se têm um temporal destes.


Lá nisso tens razão! Na Barosa deve inundações não? E nas Cortes o Rio Lis deve bordar fora... o normal portanto...


----------



## david 6 (13 Fev 2017 às 23:40)

por aqui aproxima se aguaceiro de SW que vem dos lados de palmela, já não vejo estrelas e a lua vai se tapando, que venha ele


----------



## António josé Sales (13 Fev 2017 às 23:42)

Que grande carga de água neste momento.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Fev 2017 às 23:44)

Brutal descarga eléctrica que mandou a luz abaixo nas ruas do Montijo!


----------



## António josé Sales (13 Fev 2017 às 23:46)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Lá nisso tens razão! Na Barosa deve inundações não? E nas Cortes o Rio Lis deve bordar fora... o normal portanto...


Exacto o costume, só sei que chove com bastante intensidade e estou ansioso por ver o acumulado de hoje no IPMA na estação de Alcobaça .


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Fev 2017 às 23:54)

mhenriques disse:


> Primeiro eco vermelho passou a Este de Alcobaça, sempre parece ir para Porto de Mós


Esse eco grande e amarelo que está a passar em Porto de Mós vai passar em cima de mim...


----------



## manganao (13 Fev 2017 às 23:56)




----------



## DaniFR (13 Fev 2017 às 23:56)

Mais dois trovões. 

*8,4mm*


----------



## Teya (13 Fev 2017 às 23:56)

De norte a sul é uma festa http://www.metcheck.com/WEATHER/live_lightning_strikes.asp?CoOf=EU menos na AML


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Fev 2017 às 23:57)

É agora! Está a aproximar-se uma brutal célula com brutais relâmpagos.

Algum vento e frio.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Fev 2017 às 23:58)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Esse eco grande e amarelo que está a passar em Porto de Mós vai passar em cima de mim...


Chove mesmo muito agora! Continua a aumentar...


----------



## Lightning (13 Fev 2017 às 23:59)

Já se ouve e já se vê. Dois trovões até agora, o segundo mais forte que o primeiro. Relâmpagos a Sul.


----------



## António josé Sales (13 Fev 2017 às 23:59)

Por aqui já praticamente não chove parece que o pior já passou que belo evento não estava nada á espera.


----------



## António josé Sales (14 Fev 2017 às 00:03)

Volta a chover moderado a forte


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2017 às 00:03)

choveu fraco, molhou o chão não mais que isso, ainda espero dos aguaceiros de sw


----------



## António josé Sales (14 Fev 2017 às 00:05)

Bem despeço-me por hoje amanhã devemos continuar a ter aguaceiros especialmente no litoral norte e centro.


----------



## criz0r (14 Fev 2017 às 00:11)

Penso que vi 2 relâmpagos a SW e ouvi qualquer coisa..

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Lightning (14 Fev 2017 às 00:13)

criz0r disse:


> Penso que vi 2 relâmpagos a SW e ouvi qualquer coisa..



Intensificou. Está com ecos vermelhos. Eu odeio células que se desloquem na diagonal, isto dá para fazer apostas e tudo


----------



## miguel (14 Fev 2017 às 00:14)

Trovoada mais próxima a pouco aqui deu 3 ou 4 relativamente próximos e morreu 

3,0mm acumulados ontem.


----------



## PauloAlex (14 Fev 2017 às 00:14)

Ontem rendeu 22.3mm, sendo que 20.4mm caíram entre as 22h e as 23h aquando da passagem da célula por aqui.


----------



## Tufao André (14 Fev 2017 às 00:17)

Ha pouco também pude observar daqui meia dúzia de relâmpagos para SE provenientes da linha de instabilidade que entretanto se intensificou na margem sul!  Pena não ter durado muito...
Dia de aguaceiros dispersos e curtos não muito intensos


----------



## criz0r (14 Fev 2017 às 00:19)

Lightning disse:


> Intensificou. Está com ecos vermelhos. Eu odeio células que se desloquem na diagonal, isto dá para fazer apostas e tudo


Bem me parecia que não tinha sido só impressão! A ver se temos alguma animação para estes lados que isto anda muito tediante..

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## windchill (14 Fev 2017 às 00:22)

Entretanto já apanhei 3 ou 4....


----------



## JAlves (14 Fev 2017 às 00:23)

Olhando para o radar, parece que a AML vai finalmente ter alguma coisa.


----------



## Garcia (14 Fev 2017 às 00:23)

deixo-vos o que consegui captar à pouco, daquelas células que entraram a norte da Lourinhã...
deixei escapar muitos mais.. ainda estou muito verdinho a fotografar relâmpagos.. 




Ligthing strike by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




Ligthing strike by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




Ligthing strike by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




Ligthing strike by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr


----------



## JAlves (14 Fev 2017 às 00:24)

Olhando para o radar, parece que a AML vai finalmente ter alguma coisa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Fev 2017 às 00:26)

Trovoada de novo... entretanto a chuva acalmou mais.


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2017 às 00:28)

por enquanto está a passar a sul... e vai por acertar em Coruche (parece um de ja vu de há 2 dias atrás...) mas desta vez penso que eventualmente vai acabar por passar por cima


----------



## Lightning (14 Fev 2017 às 00:28)

E chove torrencialmente aqui.

Na minha opinião, se as trajectórias não mudarem muito


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Fev 2017 às 00:32)

Por aqui não se passa nada... Tudo ao lado. Houve apenas um aguaceiro moderado pelas 22:45, sem trovoada.

Pelas 22:00 decidi ir até Montemor, localidade perto de mim de onde se tem uma vista sobre todos os quadrantes, mas de actividade eléctrica não houve quase nada. Mas olhando para o radar, parece que regressei a casa precocemente


----------



## Lightning (14 Fev 2017 às 00:38)

CAGAÇO.....


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2017 às 00:38)

grande relampago que vi da minha janela!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Fev 2017 às 00:39)

Melhor relâmpago e 1º trovão da noite aqui, e eu já em casa


----------



## Lightning (14 Fev 2017 às 00:40)

Está mesmo por cima. De momento não chove mas durante uns segundos há pouco caiu um pouco de granizo.

00:43h - E morreu. Paz à sua alma.


----------



## Teya (14 Fev 2017 às 00:42)

Vi agora mesmo um clarão da minha janela virada a sul, apesar de ter a colina do Lumiar em frente. Venham mais!


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Fev 2017 às 00:43)

Vários relâmpagos visíveis daqui de Carnaxide. Vamos lá ver se dá para dormir hoje.


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2017 às 00:45)

segundo o meteomoita foi na zona de Alcochete por isso é que também vi o relâmpago, já foi mais próximo

entretanto por aqui já caiu mais uns chuviscos para molhar o chão, a chuva está toda a sul, graças ao luar nota se que o escuro está todo para o lado de Coruche


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Fev 2017 às 00:50)

Já chove por aqui há 10 minutos


----------



## miguel (14 Fev 2017 às 00:52)

Aqui soube a pouco muito pouco! muita fraquinho apenas 3 bombinhas e nem um raio visível...


----------



## windchill (14 Fev 2017 às 00:56)

Daqui a pouco vou abrir um tópico com as fotografias obtidas.... são poucas mas já deu para matar as saudades


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2017 às 00:56)

outro relâmpago! visto da minha janela


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (14 Fev 2017 às 00:56)

Ui...


----------



## Lightning (14 Fev 2017 às 00:58)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Ui...



Era mesmo isso que estava a ver. Em cheio aqui. Mas não se passou nada de anormal nem de extremo, aliás muito pelo contrário. Infelizmente como é de noite se houve rotação ou funnel cloud não deu para ver absolutamente nada.


----------



## Sanxito (14 Fev 2017 às 00:59)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Ui...


Isso é estranho, em cheio na minha localização e nada se passou..
1.4 mm desde a meia noite, com rate máximo de 12.0 mm/h


----------



## Lightning (14 Fev 2017 às 01:04)

A luz foi-se. Não há luz na rua em lado nenhum.


----------



## Zulo (14 Fev 2017 às 01:05)

3 relampagos aqui pela zona(Algés).. Não consegui ver,apenas ouvir e as camaras deram sinal..


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Fev 2017 às 01:05)

Primeiro trovão da noite! Chove bem!


----------



## ricardocampos11 (14 Fev 2017 às 01:08)

Feijó perto de Almada já caíram vários trovões por vezes bem fortes!


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2017 às 01:27)

finalmente começa a chover  pena que agora já não tem havido actividade eléctrica


----------



## StormRic (14 Fev 2017 às 01:28)

Muitos relâmpagos longínquos têm sido avistados aqui da Póvoa, um foi bem audível à volta das 00:30 mas com grande intervalo, mais de um minuto, terá sido da célula que passou em Almada com eco vermelho/roxo momentâneo.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Fev 2017 às 01:35)

Bem, que chuvada! 
Edit: Trovão!


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2017 às 01:36)

chuva forte!


----------



## StormRic (14 Fev 2017 às 01:36)

Relâmpago agora 01:35:50, direcção SSW (Lisboa).


----------



## thunderstorm87 (14 Fev 2017 às 01:36)

Trovoada em Cacilhas


----------



## ricardocampos11 (14 Fev 2017 às 01:36)

muita chuvaaa e alguma atividade eléctrica neste momento! :0


----------



## ricardocampos11 (14 Fev 2017 às 01:37)

muita chuvaaa e muita atividade eléctrica neste momento e BEM FORTE! :0


----------



## Zulo (14 Fev 2017 às 01:38)

Rain rate tão alto que o vídeo saiu péssimo.. Amanhã de manhã coloco aqui.. Foi precedido de um forte trovão..


----------



## Aspvl (14 Fev 2017 às 01:39)

Primeiro trovão da noite!
Já tinha saudades...
Mais outro! Bem! Este foi grande!


----------



## Lightning (14 Fev 2017 às 01:39)

Aí vem a última rodada da noite.  bomba agora, nem houve diferença do raio para o trovão.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Fev 2017 às 01:39)

E mais outro trovão. Chove moderado!


----------



## Lightning (14 Fev 2017 às 01:41)

QUE ESTOIRO NEM A 50 METROS CAIU


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Fev 2017 às 01:43)

Brutais relâmpagos e trovões a SW!


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Fev 2017 às 01:46)

Bom, parece que é desta que a festa acaba.
O acumulado segue nos* 3,5 mm*.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Fev 2017 às 01:50)

Trovão bem audível por Alvalade com chuva!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Fev 2017 às 01:51)

Belo relâmpago seguido de trovão a SSE, agora mesmo.


----------



## StormRic (14 Fev 2017 às 01:51)

Relâmpago às 01:50:10, trovão 10 segundos depois. Direcção sul, é a célula sobre Sacavém/rio.


----------



## StormRic (14 Fev 2017 às 01:53)

Outro, 01:53:10, trovão 8 segundos depois.


----------



## cristiana Morgado (14 Fev 2017 às 01:54)

Q noite fantastica ..


----------



## StormRic (14 Fev 2017 às 01:56)

01:56:20, trovão +6 segundos!


----------



## Teya (14 Fev 2017 às 01:57)

Já durmo feliz, tive direito a relâmpagos e trovões também! Nos últimos 5 minutos, caíram 2 aqui bem pertinho, consegui ver os relâmpagos da janela com direito a trovão que até assustou os gatos :P!


----------



## StormRic (14 Fev 2017 às 01:58)

Arco de células, de Lisboa a Sesimbra, ecos pontualmente laranja.


----------



## Zulo (14 Fev 2017 às 01:59)

Tão depressa veio como foi embora... Neste momento sem pingo de chuva, avisto ao longe, para sul, alguns clarões mas muito espaçados. Não ouço trovão.


----------



## Lightning (14 Fev 2017 às 02:00)

A festa acabou. Continuam os relâmpagos mas os trovões já não são audíveis praticamente.

O primeiro estoiro não consegui ver onde caiu, mas o segundo foi à frente do prédio a seguir ao meu. Foi um barulho ensurdecedor, extremamente rápido e agressivo. Tudo estremeceu, as persianas abanaram como se tivesse sido uma onda de choque de uma bomba. 

A noite está feita, o escudo foi quebrado, foi feita história. 

*Agora uma assim igual só em Fevereiro de 2047. *


----------



## StormRic (14 Fev 2017 às 02:01)

Chove desde há 10 minutos, intensificando-se gradualmente mas sem ser moderada.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (14 Fev 2017 às 02:01)

Sim senhor, mas que bela carga de água que se abateu por Lisboa durante 5 minutos!!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (14 Fev 2017 às 02:04)

cristiana Morgado disse:


> Q noite fantastica ..


Não poderia estar mais de acordo


----------



## Zulo (14 Fev 2017 às 02:07)

Muito calmo, parece que não se passou nada.


----------



## StormRic (14 Fev 2017 às 02:12)

Novo eco roxo sobre a península de Setúbal, Meco talvez.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Fev 2017 às 02:13)

Os relâmpagos continuam mas cada vez menos frequentes e mais longínquos. Por estas bandas o espetáculo foi quase nulo, apenas estes últimos 3-4 relâmpagos "salvaram" a noite.

Venha lá esse tempo monótono e de primavera


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Fev 2017 às 02:19)

12,9mm registados no Geofísico durante a última hora (1h-2h).


----------



## Tufao André (14 Fev 2017 às 02:22)

Bem e eu a pensar que a noite já não dava nada, de repente entre a 1h e as 2h abate-se por aqui uma tempestade mesmo à maneira!! 
Chuva moderada a forte acompanhada por brutais relâmpagos e trovões fortes, sendo que alguns cairam mesmo muito perto daqui... 
Ja tinha saudades de noites assim! Por esta não esperava nem nos meus melhores sonhos eheh
Também ja merecíamos algo de jeito!!!


----------



## romeupaz (14 Fev 2017 às 02:23)

Por Leiria

Enviado do meu VFD 700 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Zulo (14 Fev 2017 às 02:27)

Eu creio que ainda vem  lá mais qualquer coisa durante a noite...Vou estar atento.


----------



## windchill (14 Fev 2017 às 02:33)

Quando pensava que ia tratar das fotos que tinha tirado.... veio mais trovoada, olha que bem!!!


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Fev 2017 às 02:35)

Chuva forte e persistente e trovoada  Finalmente!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (14 Fev 2017 às 02:38)

windchill disse:


> Quando pensava que ia tratar das fotos que tinha tirado.... veio mais trovoada, olha que bem!!!


Wind still tens de me dar umas dicas.Trovao ao longe agora


----------



## thunderstorm87 (14 Fev 2017 às 02:46)

Continua a trovejar.que saudades destas noites


----------



## miguel (14 Fev 2017 às 02:49)

Que tédio,  3 trovoes ontem perto da meia noite 3mm de chuva e foi tudo...de resto ao lado e longe...


----------



## Orion (14 Fev 2017 às 02:51)

Evento interessante até porque praticamente não há nuvens altas. No continente os topos só ocasionalmente ultrapassam os 7/8 kms de altitude, sendo que a partir daí atinge-se a camada estável. O eco roxo a sul de Almada é um bom exemplo:






O CAPE era reduzido e a AP não era muito elevada. Ainda deu para um evento razoável, aparentemente.


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2017 às 02:54)

despeço me por aqui, em actividade electrica não deve ter mais nada (também só vi 2 relampagos e claroes lá ao longe, melhor que nada) em termos de chuva já tinha acalmado um pouco e agora volta a chover de novo com bastante força!  vou adormecer ao som dela que gosto tanto


----------



## Tufao André (14 Fev 2017 às 02:55)

Acabei de avistar mais alguns relâmpagos para sul dispersos!
Tudo calmo por aqui


----------



## thunderstorm87 (14 Fev 2017 às 02:57)

Acho que vem  lá mais para Almada.Existe um eco vermelho no radar que se mantiver a trajectória acerta em cheio aqui


----------



## ricardocampos11 (14 Fev 2017 às 03:02)

voltou a chuva moderada aqui no feijó


----------



## thunderstorm87 (14 Fev 2017 às 03:05)

ricardocampos11 disse:


> voltou a chuva moderada aqui no feijó


Confirmo também em Cacilhas


----------



## Orion (14 Fev 2017 às 03:31)

Zulo disse:


> Eu creio que ainda vem  lá mais qualquer coisa durante a noite...Vou estar atento.



Compatriotas... não usem as imagens mais foleiras que o IPMA tem  quando há radares e o SAT24 (entre outros) disponíveis (até o AirMass é melhor que o IR antigo).

Neste evento as nuvens não estão a ter expressão em altitude. Como tal, o satélite é, literalmente, inútil no acompanhamento.

Em geral, quando há radares ignora-se os satélites.


----------



## windchill (14 Fev 2017 às 04:31)

Abri um tópico com algumas das minhas fotos da trovoada desta noite/madrugada.... espero que gostem! 

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/trovoada-na-margem-sul-do-tejo-13-e-14-fevereiro-2017.9179/


----------



## Zulo (14 Fev 2017 às 06:19)

Orion disse:


> Neste evento as nuvens não estão a ter expressão em altitude. Como tal, o satélite é, literalmente, inútil no acompanhamento.
> 
> Em geral, quando há radares ignora-se os satélites.



Obrigado pela explicação Orion.


----------



## remember (14 Fev 2017 às 08:39)

Bom dia, sigo com 12,8ºC e 1013 hPa, o Sol espreita de momento, mas estão umas nuvens bem cinzentas, que parecem nevoeiro... A noite por aqui, não foi nada de extraordinário, visto que não acordei com nenhum estoiro
A estação do Forte da Casa segue com 12,6ºC, 86% de humidade e 1012.75 de hPa.


----------



## Sanxito (14 Fev 2017 às 09:50)

Bom dia. 
Por cá a noite ainda rendeu 11.4 mm. 
Agora sigo com 15.5°c e 90%HR. 
O vento sopra de sul 14.0 Km/h com rajada máxima de 34 Km/h pelas 9:30. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (14 Fev 2017 às 09:59)

Bom dia, noite e início de madrugada com chuva forte,granizo do tamanho de berlindes e fortes trovões! Já me estava eu a preparar para ir ressonar  quando comecei a ouvir a chuva a bater na persiana e a ouvir os trovões ao longe.
Alguns minutos depois começou a cair granizo literalmente do tamanho de berlindes que apesar de não ter feito acumulação eram bem visíveis no parapeito da minha varanda. A madrugada seguiu com trovões muito violentos aqui pela região e chuva forte.
Sigo neste momento já por Entrecampos com escuridão a Oeste e vento fraco, já apanhei um aguaceiro fraco ao chegar a Lisboa.


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2017 às 10:12)

sigo com *13.4mm* graças à madrugada como todos sabem interessante 

vejamos o que o resto do dia nos espera, não espero nada de especial mas já estou de olho nos aguaceiros a entrar principalmente no da península de setubal que tem a minha direcção


----------



## criz0r (14 Fev 2017 às 10:19)

Parece-me a mim que a célula a SW da Península de Setúbal vai passar ligeiramente acima de Sesimbra, já tem ecos laranja.


----------



## jotasetubal (14 Fev 2017 às 10:36)

É pena não estar no cabo espichel, aposto que dava umas fotos fantásticas!


----------



## miguel (14 Fev 2017 às 11:05)

Aqui nada a relatar nem posso estar satisfeito, nem caiu pinga desde as 0h nem trovoada.. um fiasco daqueles que doi na alma...venha a pasmaceira evento terminado.


----------



## António josé Sales (14 Fev 2017 às 11:18)

Por aqui aguaceiro moderado neste momento.


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2017 às 11:26)

vento a aumentar de intensidade repentinamente, está a chegar 

edit 5min depois: a ficar bastante escuro a sw


----------



## miguel (14 Fev 2017 às 11:31)

Calor a cheirar a  Primavera *17,0ºC*, vento fraco e o sol a aparecer  a furar esta palha que deu* 0,0mm* hoje

Total desde evento que durou 5 dias: *29,8mm*
Total este Mês: *55,4mm*
Arrisca a ser este o acumulado até final do mês e poderá ser assim mais um mês seco (abaixo da média) e seria o sexto mês seguido abaixo da média aqui...  até vou mais longe em 14 meses seguidos tive apenas 1 mês (Maio de 2016) acima da média, tudo o resto foi abaixo da média em muitos casos de forma drasticamente abaixo....


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Fev 2017 às 11:37)

Tem estado a chover com bastante intensidade e fez agora um trovão.

Ontem à noite deitei-me por volta das 03h e a trovoada continuou!

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Fev 2017 às 11:40)

miguel disse:


> Calor a cheirar a  Primavera *17,0ºC*, vento fraco e o sol a aparecer  a furar esta palha que deu* 0,0mm* hoje
> 
> Total desde evento que durou 5 dias: *29,8mm*
> Total este Mês: *55,4mm*
> Arrisca a ser este o acumulado até final do mês e poderá ser assim mais um mês seco (abaixo da média) e seria o sexto mês seguido abaixo da média aqui...  até vou mais longe em 14 meses seguidos tive apenas 1 mês (Maio de 2016) acima da média, tudo o resto foi abaixo da média em muitos casos de forma drasticamente abaixo....


Isso está mesmo mau para esses lados, tens razão de queixa...


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2017 às 11:50)

chove bem neste momento  

passado 3min chuva forte


----------



## Edward (14 Fev 2017 às 12:03)

Bom dia.

A passagem de uma célula que chegou a ter ecos amarelos pela minha zona rendeu *3 mm*. Mas a actividade maior deu-se no interior do concelho e a estação do IPMA em Dois Portos registou *4,2 mm*.

Temperatura actual nos *15,4ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2017 às 12:11)

antes de chover estava assim:







neste momento continua a chover bem temperatura a descer 14.2ºC, visão reduzida, vejo pouco mais que os meus vizinhos


----------



## Pedro Mindz (14 Fev 2017 às 12:18)

Chove moderado/forte no Vale de Barreiras desde as 11horas.


----------



## efcm (14 Fev 2017 às 12:34)

Dilúvio na Abóboda,  esteve relativamente seco a manhã toda e agora a coisa de 5 minutos apareu uma nuvem que esta a descarregar bem.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Fev 2017 às 12:38)

Boa tarde,

Madrugada de aguaceiros e trovoada, ainda que sempre à distância.

Mínima de *10,0ºC* e actuais 15,0ºC com chuva moderada (proveniente de um aguaceiro).
Vento em geral fraco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2017 às 12:46)

Sigo agora com aguaceiros fortes, mas já tinha caído uns aguaceiros embora fracos por volta das 11:30.
O acumulado vai em 4.32 mm.


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2017 às 12:52)

já parou de chover, agora com o céu a abrir e o sol a espreitar, tenho esta visão para N


----------



## miguel (14 Fev 2017 às 13:10)

Tempo abafado muito sol céu pouco nublado

*17,4ºC* a ver se hoje já chega aos 20ºC, este calor é bom para secar bem a terra da pouca chuva deste evento.


----------



## Sanxito (14 Fev 2017 às 13:45)

O vento não há meio de acalmar, sopra de SSW 23.5 Km/h com rajada de 42 Km/h.
A temperatura segue nos 17.2°c com 78%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2017 às 13:48)

Depois de uma valente chuvada, eis que veio agora uma aberta, com direito a sol e tudo.
Sigo já com 11 mm.


----------



## VimDePantufas (14 Fev 2017 às 14:12)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui tem chuvido, sendo que por vezes com bastante intensidade como acabou de acontecer.
A temperatura actual é de 13,1ºC e a pressão sobe, 1020hpa


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Fev 2017 às 14:14)

Bela chuvada que caiu na zona do Tagus Park por volta das 12:30.

O acumulado total deste evento é de *40,1 mm*:

*8,2 mm* no dia 9/02
*2,5 mm* no dia 10/02
*8,0 mm *no dia 11/02
*16,0 mm* no dia 12/02
*1,3 mm* no dia 13/02
*4,1 mm* no dia 14/02 (até agora)
O mês segue com *59,2 mm*.


----------



## criz0r (14 Fev 2017 às 14:28)

Boas, depois de uma manhã com alguns aguaceiros fracos o sol vai brilhando por entre uma miscelânea de Cumulonimbus Calvus,Cumulos fractus,Cirrostratus e Chemtrails.


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2017 às 15:05)

passou há 5min um aguaceiro fraco, um mais forte está a N tenho visão escura


----------



## Edward (14 Fev 2017 às 15:13)

Edward disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> A passagem de uma célula que chegou a ter ecos amarelos pela minha zona rendeu *3 mm*. Mas a actividade maior deu-se no interior do concelho e a estação do IPMA em Dois Portos registou *4,2 mm*.
> 
> Temperatura actual nos *15,4ºC*.



Essa célula passou em cheio no Sobral de Monte Agraço e largou por lá uns 13 mm.

Por aqui, a temperatura segue nos *17,2ºC *e o acumulado nos *3,1 mm*.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Fev 2017 às 15:18)

Boa tarde a todos. Aguaceiro torrencial agora...


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Fev 2017 às 15:50)

Boa tarde! 

Com as células a acabarem, chega assim o tempo seco. A estação IPMA Amadora está apenas a 10 mm de atingir a média de Fevereiro, mas alguma chuvinha no final do mês e está feito! 

Mínima: *10,4ºC*
Máxima: *16,7ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (14 Fev 2017 às 18:05)

Boa tarde.
Por cá igualei a máxima do mês com 17.3°c.
Agora sigo com 15.6°c e 85%HR. 
O vento vai desacelerando S 7.7 Km/h, atingiu nos últimos 10 min 16 Km/h. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2017 às 18:15)

bem acabou o evento, agora volta a pasmaceira

dados de hoje 
*19.5mm*
minima de *10.4ºC* e maxima de *17.9ºC* 
actual *14.5ºC* e 86% humidade


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Fev 2017 às 18:50)

Ainda sobre a noite de ontem: como disse num dos meus últimos posts, pelas 22:00 dirigi-me até Montemor, localidade perto de onde resido de onde se tem uma brutal vista sobre praticamente todos os quadrantes.

Pena é que quando lá cheguei, nada de trovoada e pouco depois apanhei uma molha valente tocada a vento, para não falar da sensação térmica que se fazia sentir lá no alto (ainda são 359m).

O único registo que fiz foi à meia-noite (00:00). O que vale é que até ficou alguma coisa de jeito, simples mas gostei do resultado 







Depois regressei a casa e um tempo depois voltaram os relâmpagos a Sul. Pena já não estar em Montemor, pois tinha dado umas fotografias fantásticas. Aqui de casa, apenas consegui isto.






Agora é esperar mais 3 meses pela próxima oportunidade para ver se tenho mais sorte


----------



## miguel (14 Fev 2017 às 19:12)

Terminado este evento miserável aqui, sigo agora com *15,4ºC,1022,0hpa* e vento quase nulo

Máxima bem alta de *17,7ºC *
Mínima de* 13,0ºC*

Rajada máxima de *42km/h*

Precipitação total 0,0mm


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2017 às 20:33)

*Nuvem tóxica em Setúbal deverá provocar chuva ácida*

Dulce Simão, do departamento de Engenharia Química do Instituto Superior Técnico, explicou ao Jornal da Uma que apesar de a nuvem ainda ser tóxica, não há perigo para a população

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/videos/soci...=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=-post


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Fev 2017 às 22:10)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Nuvem tóxica em Setúbal deverá provocar chuva ácida*
> 
> Dulce Simão, do departamento de Engenharia Química do Instituto Superior Técnico, explicou ao Jornal da Uma que apesar de a nuvem ainda ser tóxica, não há perigo para a população
> 
> http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/videos/soci...=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=-post


Felizmente não está prevista mais chuva...


----------



## miguel (14 Fev 2017 às 22:46)

A sorte é nunca chover em Setúbal  esse titulo se fossem informar variam que não esta prevista chuva.. e tem coisas bem piores no ar de Setúbal que esse nuvem tóxica, não vejo em lado nenhum carros com  a pintura queimada como vejo nesta cidade... 

 Estão agora 13,4ºC com vento nulo


----------



## Sanxito (15 Fev 2017 às 00:24)

Boa noite. 
Sigo com 12.7°c e 96%HR, o vento é nulo.
À espera de ultrapassar os 20.4°c, Record para Fevereiro desde 2013 aqui por Santa Marta do Pinhal. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (15 Fev 2017 às 10:44)

Bom dia.
O sol estava envergonhado mas agora lá decidiu mostrar-se.
Sigo com 12.0ºc e 91%HR, o vento sopra de E 7.7 Km/h e a pressão vai subindo, está pelos 1026.4 hPa.
A mínima ficou pelos 10.9ºc.


----------



## criz0r (15 Fev 2017 às 11:42)

Bom dia, voltámos ao tédio. Sigo com céu muito nublado por Cirrocumulus e vento fraco.
A destacar a humidade relativa nos 100% em Almada ontem à noite.


----------



## david 6 (15 Fev 2017 às 12:14)

minima foi de *9.3ºC*
por agora sigo com *14.7ºC*, ainda um dia com muitas nuvens, durante a manhã esteve encoberto, agora o sol às vezes lá tenta espreitar mas ainda muitas nuvens, humidade nos 92%


----------



## miguel (15 Fev 2017 às 12:31)

Boas

Mínima de *10,0ºC*

Agora muito sol o vento sopra fraco e a temperatura é bem alta, estão *18,5ºC*, a ver se é hoje que chega aos 20ºC


----------



## Sanxito (15 Fev 2017 às 13:02)

Boa tarde.
A temperatura vai subindo lentamente e está nos 14.8ºc com 81%HR.
O vento sopra de NE 6.8 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (15 Fev 2017 às 15:19)

a ribeira aqui da Fajarda está assim, para quem não conhece o nome certo é Ribeira de Magos, aqui na Fajarda chamam lhe Vala Real, nasce algures perto de Coruche, que depois passa no Açude da Agolada, que depois passa aqui na Fajarda e vai ter a outro açude perto da Fajarda (este não conheço nome porque não é muito conhecido), depois vai à Barragem de Magos, depois passa em Salvaterra de Magos e vai desaguar perto de Salvaterra no Rio Tejo, para uma ribeira é bem aventureira 


também fui ver uma fonte que conheço e está bem encaminhada:






agora já com o sol a brilhar e algumas nuvens altas, *18.3ºC* e 71% humidade


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Fev 2017 às 16:42)

Por aqui foi um dia ameno, embora por vezes com algumas nuvens que ainda vão permanecendo pelo céu.
Aproveitei agora a tarde também de vento fraco para aplicar os tratamento preventivos com calda bordalesa nos pomares.


----------



## david 6 (15 Fev 2017 às 17:34)

maxima foi *18.4ºC*, amanhã já espero os 20ºC, hoje já houve zonas que lá chegaram como a zona de Setúbal e Aveiro


----------



## Sanxito (15 Fev 2017 às 18:05)

Boa tarde.
Agora sigo com 16.3°c e 73%HR depois de uma maxima de 17.9°c pelas 15:37. O vento é quase inexistente 1.0 Km/h ENE.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (15 Fev 2017 às 18:38)

Boas

Máxima quente foi aos* 20,6ºC*, amanha promete ser mais...

Agora estão *16,8ºC* com vento nulo


----------



## Nuno_1010 (15 Fev 2017 às 20:21)




----------



## DaniFR (15 Fev 2017 às 20:43)

*10,5ºC*

Máxima: *18,7ºC*
Mínima: *5,5ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Fev 2017 às 21:09)

Depois de um dia ameno, a noite segue já fresca com 9.6ºC.
Na rua já se ouve uma "verdadeira orquestra" de rãs, devem de estar todas contentes, pois os terrenos já estão bem saturados, principalmente em alguns vales.


----------



## rafathunderstorm (15 Fev 2017 às 21:23)

Bem aqui estão as fotos da madrugada de segunda feira...tendo em conta a vista limitada que tenho, foi o que consegui apanhar


----------



## Teles (15 Fev 2017 às 21:52)

Boa noite , por aqui o dia hoje foi banal sem qualquer anormalidade meteorologica.
Deixo aqui uma foto tirada durante a ultima trovoada que assoalou o centro do país:


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Fev 2017 às 23:08)

Boas!
Extremos do dia:
Máxima: *18,0°C*
Mínima: *11,8°C*
A noite segue bastante amena, aliás, o dia em geral foi ameno. Já se sentiu o cheiro característico da primavera.
Neste momento estão *14,9°C*.


----------



## Sanxito (16 Fev 2017 às 00:49)

Boa noite. 
Hora de deitar, fico com 13.3°c e 82%HR. O vento sopra de NE 6.0 Km/h. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (16 Fev 2017 às 09:34)

Bom dia. 
Mínima de 11.0°c e agora sigo com 11.6°c e 83%HR, o vento sopra de NE 12.2°c. sensação de frio na rua.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (16 Fev 2017 às 09:35)

Bom dia, hoje sim está um dia espectacular de céu limpo e vento nulo, acredito que sejam batidos os 20ºC em muitas zonas do País.
Não reparei na mínima antes de sair de casa mas deve ter andado pelos 11ºC.


----------



## MSantos (16 Fev 2017 às 09:35)

Bom dia!

Manhã de Primavera, com muito Sol e céu limpo aqui em Leiria! Esperemos que o Inverno ainda tenha uma palavra a dizer.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Fev 2017 às 11:14)

Aqui pelo Ribatejo sigo com uma manhã que quase parece de Primavera.
16.7ºC actuais, e vento moderado.


----------



## Sanxito (16 Fev 2017 às 11:32)

Por cá a temperatura está lentinha na subida, sigo com 13.9°c e 78%HR. O vento sopra de NE 6.3 Km/h

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (16 Fev 2017 às 12:26)

Boas

Mínima de *7,7ºC*

Agora sol e tempo muito quente, estão já *19,2ºC,* promete chegar pelo menos aos 21/22ºC hoje


----------



## Sanxito (16 Fev 2017 às 13:13)

Boas.

Já atingi os 17.0ºc  ... 64 %HR


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Fev 2017 às 13:53)

Que belo dia de sol! Está-se muito bem na rua. Já tinha saudades. 
Estão *17,4°C* neste momento.


----------



## Sanxito (16 Fev 2017 às 14:09)

Sigo com a máxima do dia 18.4°c e 60%HR. 
O vento enfraqueceu e é quase inexistente. 1.6 Km/h ENE

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (16 Fev 2017 às 17:07)

Maxima do dia neste momento, 19.8°c e 58% HR. 
O vento é nulo. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (16 Fev 2017 às 18:20)

Máxima acabou por ser um pouco mais baixa que ontem, ainda assim foi bem alta com *20,3ºC*, desde o verão não tive aqui nem 1 mês sem ter tido no mínimo um dia com 20 ou mais graus  

Agora estão *18,6ºC *


----------



## Maria Papoila (16 Fev 2017 às 18:20)

Na Avenida da Liberdade, durante a hora de almoço, céu azul, sol a brilhar e uma brisa simpática. A ultima vez que olhei um termómetro marcava 17º


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Fev 2017 às 18:40)

Boa tarde!
Por aqui a máxima chegou aos *19,3°C*. 
Dia bem primaveril. Sabe bem absorver alguma vitamina D. 
Neste momento estão *15,7°C*.


----------



## david 6 (16 Fev 2017 às 19:02)

minima: *4.9ºC*
maxima: *19.9ºC*
actual: *14.9ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Fev 2017 às 19:24)

Por aqui foi uma tarde bem quente, quase que ia morrendo de calor, depois de uma caminhada de uns 15 km durante esta tarde.
Os ribeiros que observei iam com um bom caudal de água.
máxima: 20ºC
actual: 14.6ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Fev 2017 às 21:45)

Bem, os dias começam a alongar-se, a temperatura a subir, falta cerca de 1 mês para a Primavera. É muito bonito, mas me like cold 

Mínima: *9,8ºC*
Máxima: *19,2ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (16 Fev 2017 às 22:02)

É verdade, já se nota bem os dias maiores. Depois de uns dias de chuva e frio, sabem bem estes dias com sol.
*
8,2ºC*

Máxima: *19,5ºC*
Mínima: *3,8ºC*


----------



## SnowMarta (16 Fev 2017 às 22:26)

Olá boa noite! aqui  por Coruche na terça feira dia 14 obteve-se uma precipitação de 30,4 mm e uma temperatura mínima 10ºC e uma máxima na casa dos 22.2ºC. 
na quarta feira dia 15 tivemos uma máxima na casa dos 23.7º C  e uma mínima de 8.9ºC . Hoje um dia bem quente com uma máxima a rondar os 24.7ºC e uma minima de 5.5ºC isto para além de ser verificado na minha estação e sendo eu uma iniciante na matéria tive o auxilio de um termómetro de parede para poder confirmar estes mesmos valores E agora neste momento estão 8.8 ºC.


----------



## Sanxito (16 Fev 2017 às 22:32)

Boa noite.
Por cá sigo com 13.3°c e 84%HR. 
O vento é inexistente. 
O Record para o mês de Fevereiro desde que faço recolha de dados, com início em 2013, é 20.4°c medidos no ano passado, hoje ficamos pelos 19.8°c

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (16 Fev 2017 às 22:35)

Boa noite. Por Setúbal um agradável dia com temperatura um pouco acima os 20ºC. Não obstante "nuvens tóxicas" e a temperatura um pouco acima do normal para a época, sabe bem fruir de um dia como o de hoje (especialmente num mundo tão cinzento), Temperatura, agora, na casa dos 7ºC a recordar-nos que estamos em fevereiro.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Fev 2017 às 22:41)

SnowMarta disse:


> Olá boa noite! aqui  por Coruche na terça feira dia 14 obteve-se uma precipitação de 30,4 mm e uma temperatura mínima 10ºC e uma máxima na casa dos 22.2ºC.
> na quarta feira dia 15 tivemos uma máxima na casa dos 23.7º C  e uma mínima de 8.9ºC . Hoje um dia bem quente com uma máxima a rondar os 24.7ºC e uma minima de 5.5ºC isto para além de ser verificado na minha estação e sendo eu uma iniciante na matéria tive o auxilio de um termómetro de parede para poder confirmar estes mesmos valores E agora neste momento estão 8.8 ºC.


Esses valores estão inflacionados, pois o termómetro também está a "apanhar" o calor acumulado na parede. Tens que construir ou comprar um Radiation Shield.


----------



## MSantos (16 Fev 2017 às 22:50)

Boa noite!

Dia bem ameno aqui por terras do Pinhal do Rei, as máximas passaram os 20ºC, tendo Leiria(Centro) chegado aos 23.7ºC (valor que me parece pouco elevado).


----------



## criz0r (17 Fev 2017 às 00:51)

Boa noite, tudo tranquilo pela Cova da Piedade. 
Dados actuais: céu limpo, vento nulo, 12,8ºC , 71% h.r e pressão nos 1023hPa.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (17 Fev 2017 às 01:16)

Hora de ir descansar.
Fico com 12.1°c e 88% HR sem vento. 
Boa noite pessoal


Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (17 Fev 2017 às 10:29)

Bom dia.
minima de 10.3ºc pelas 7:45.
Agora sigo com 11.9ºc e 81%HR. 
O vento sopra de NE 6.9 Km/h


----------



## VimDePantufas (17 Fev 2017 às 12:23)

Bom dia,
Por aqui está um dia de sol, diria quase primaveril, no entanto alguma pouca nebelusidade parece querer pintar o tal céu azul
como que se de um quadro se tratasse 
A temperatura é de 14,4ºC no momento
Talvez se altere algo brevemente, veremos


----------



## criz0r (17 Fev 2017 às 12:40)

Boa tarde, dia óptimo para um passeio ou para sentar numa esplanada e relaxar (Não tivesse eu a trabalhar ).
Sigo com céu pouco nublado apenas com alguns Cirrus dispersos e vento inexistente por Entrecampos.


----------



## SnowMarta (17 Fev 2017 às 12:59)

Tiagolco disse:


> Esses valores estão inflacionados, pois o termómetro também está a "apanhar" o calor acumulado na parede. Tens que construir ou comprar um Radiation Shield. [


----------



## SnowMarta (17 Fev 2017 às 13:05)

Boa tarde amigo, os valores até podem estar inflacionados, se o termómetro está inflacionado  estando completamente a sombra então assim não sei que diga. Mas se quiserem posso mostrar-vos uma foto de onde esta a estação e do termometro para que me possam dizer se é realmente possível ela levar u m rs. Embora que o meu namorado que percebe mais de meteorologia que eu e já verificou esses mesmos valores e não queria acreditar. Obrigado  pelo toque e agradeço a observação para ajudar a melhorar.


----------



## david 6 (17 Fev 2017 às 13:58)

dia primaveril, a minma foi *3.8ºC* e agora sigo com *20.1ºC*


----------



## david 6 (17 Fev 2017 às 14:23)

SnowMarta disse:


> Boa tarde amigo, os valores até podem estar inflacionados, se o termómetro está inflacionado  estando completamente a sombra então assim não sei que diga. Mas se quiserem posso mostrar-vos uma foto de onde esta a estação e do termometro para que me possam dizer se é realmente possível ela levar u m rs. Embora que o meu namorado que percebe mais de meteorologia que eu e já verificou esses mesmos valores e não queria acreditar. Obrigado  pelo toque e agradeço a observação para ajudar a melhorar.



eu também penso que estejam inflacionados, até podemos fazer comparações como exemplos, vou comparar as máximas que tiveste com as minhas (Fajarda, deves conhecer , tenho RS ) e a estação do IPMA de Coruche (que se situa no vale do Sorraia, dificil bater estas máximas):

dia 14 - tiveste 22.2ºC, eu tive 17.9ºC e Coruche 18.8ºC
dia 15 - tiveste 23.7ºC, eu tive 18.4ºC e Coruche 19.3ºC
dia 16 - tiveste 24.7ºC, eu tive 19.9ºC e Coruche 20.0ºC

até se reparares as diferenças para Coruche são +ou- de 4ºC (dia 14 - 3.4ºC, dia 15 - 4.7ºC, dia 16 - 4.7ºC) e o vale do sorraia (onde está a estaçao ipma de Coruche) penso que seja o sitio mais quente na nossa zona, mas vê isso com o teu namorado se conseguires arranjar um RS dá bastante jeito, ficas a ter máximas certinhas, agora ainda não está muito calor mas quando chegar o Verão senão protegeres com o RS vais ter máximas absurdas, tentem ver isso do RS, espero ter ajudado de alguma forma


----------



## Sanxito (17 Fev 2017 às 16:14)

Boa tarde. 
Sigo com a máxima do dia, 18.8°c e 55%HR. 
O vento é quase nulo, NE 0.3Km/h

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Fev 2017 às 18:22)

Hoje foi mais uma dia bem ameno, para quem andou a trabalhar todo dia na agricultura como eu, já dá preguiça, principalmente no fim do almoço.
Tive também de deixar as calças já de lado, e optar pelos calções.

máxima: 21ºC
mínima: 8.8ºC


----------



## david 6 (17 Fev 2017 às 18:53)

a máxima foi *20.3ºC* 
actual de *15.3ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Fev 2017 às 19:45)

Agora sem chuva já posso expor de novo o Auriol,* 8,2ºC* de mínima aqui.

Mínima: *9ºC*
Máxima: *19,6ºC
*
Ainda fui a tempo de tirar uma foto do final do dia, infelizmente com a qualidade rústica do telemóvel (apesar do imgur piorar bastante a qualidade da foto):


----------



## Sanxito (17 Fev 2017 às 20:20)

Boa tarde.
Hoje a máxima foi ligeiramente mais baixa que ontem, ficou nos 19.4°c pelas 16:48.
Agora sigo com 14.4°c é 77%HR, o vento já rodou pra W 6.9 Km/h depois de uma série de horas sem soprar. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Fev 2017 às 20:48)

Boas,

Por aqui os dias tem sido bem agradaveis, não tenho maximas tao altas como muitos, o que é normal.
Entretanto deixo 3 fotos tiradas hoje  junto ao litoral sintrense, entre Magoito e Samarra,que bela zona.

As ribeiras do Samougueiro e Açouge a despinharem-se  do alto das arribas. 





free picture upload


picture sharing


----------



## Sanxito (18 Fev 2017 às 00:40)

Boa noite.
Quase na hora de ir dormir.
Fico com 12.4ºc e 83%HR.
O vento é nulo e a pressão está pelos 1026.0 hPa.


----------



## criz0r (18 Fev 2017 às 00:51)

Boas, prestes a iniciar a madrugada com uma noite muito tranquila.
Sigo por agora com 11,8ºC, 81% HR, pressão nos 1022hPa e vento inexistente.


----------



## António josé Sales (18 Fev 2017 às 10:11)

Por aqui aguaceiro forte mas curto.


----------



## António josé Sales (18 Fev 2017 às 10:17)

Depois do aguaceiro sigo com chuva fraca a moderada.


----------



## WMeteo (18 Fev 2017 às 10:49)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *9,1.ºC*. Neste momento sigo com *12,6.ºC*.

Céu cinzento. Neste momento chove de forma fraca. Vento fraco.


----------



## david 6 (18 Fev 2017 às 11:56)

escuro a W, 14.9ºC


----------



## Geopower (18 Fev 2017 às 12:21)

Bom dia. Já choveu fraco durante 5  minutos. Céu enconberto. 16,5ºC. Vento fraco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Fev 2017 às 12:23)

Por aqui começou a escurecer ainda antes das 10 horas, e pouco depois caiu um valente aguaceiro moderado, que persistiu ainda mais de meia hora até por volta das 11:30.
Pensava que nem chovesse tanto..


----------



## david 6 (18 Fev 2017 às 12:32)

desfez aqui e a norte e a sul continuo activo, e aqui em cima desfez se, a chuva já é pouca e então com estes azares ainda pior fica


----------



## Sanxito (18 Fev 2017 às 13:37)

Boa tarde. 
Hoje a mínima ficou pelos 10.4°c, sigo agora com 16.3°c e 67%HR.
Parece que já choveu mas não foi suficiente para a estação registar. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (18 Fev 2017 às 17:22)

Boa tarde. 
Sigo com 14.9°c e 71%HR. 
O vento sopra de NW 7.7 Km/h
Caiu um aguaceiro fraco mas não foi registrado pela estação. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## DRC (18 Fev 2017 às 17:37)

Aguaceiro bastante intenso na Póvoa de Santa Iria. Ficou tudo bem molhado.


----------



## Sanxito (18 Fev 2017 às 19:04)

A temperatura desceu um bocado, agora sigo com 13.3°c e 79%HR. O vento sopra de NW 6.8 Km/h

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (18 Fev 2017 às 19:44)

Chuva por Leiria ...


----------



## david 6 (18 Fev 2017 às 20:01)

minima: *3.7ºC*
maxima: *16.4ºC*
actual: *11.3ºC*
acumulado: *0.0mm  *(nem 1 pingo caiu )


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Fev 2017 às 20:02)

Por aqui a tarde manteve-se nublada, e por volta das 17 horas, já se notava algum arrefecimento.


----------



## windchill (18 Fev 2017 às 21:24)

Dia fresquinho com algumas nuvens de N-NO...... fica aqui um pequeno time-lapse filmado da minha varanda.


----------



## DaniFR (18 Fev 2017 às 21:45)

Por Coimbra, um aguaceiro às 10h e outro às 14h renderam *4,6mm*.

Máxima: *14,6ºC*
Mínima: *3,8ºC*


----------



## AMFC (18 Fev 2017 às 22:20)

Será que ainda vamos ter direito a brinde na AML ?


----------



## Sanxito (18 Fev 2017 às 22:22)

Boa noite. 
Hoje estou por Mem Martins, sigo aquí com 10.2°c. sim trouxe um termómetro comigo. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Fev 2017 às 23:05)

Boa noite a todos. Tem estado a chover bem esta noite...


----------



## António josé Sales (18 Fev 2017 às 23:38)

Boa noite resumo do dia de hoje
De manhã por volta das 10:30h choveu fraco durante algum tempo depois sucedeu-se um aguaceiro forte mas curto, no fim do dia choveu moderado durante 1 ou 2 minutos e agora de noite têm estado a cair aguaceiros fortes para minha grande surpresa.


----------



## DRC (19 Fev 2017 às 00:04)

Boa noite,
Chove pela Póvoa de Santa Iria.


----------



## Mike26 (19 Fev 2017 às 00:10)

Boa noite!

Olhando o radar, parece que se aproxima alguma chuva vinda de norte. Vamos ver com que intensidade cairá. Pelo menos já não devo ficar a seco este fim de semana


----------



## Aspvl (19 Fev 2017 às 00:50)

Pela Baixa já chove!


----------



## Candy (19 Fev 2017 às 02:35)

Boa noite
Por Peniche o dia de sábado amanheceu com chuva que marcou presença até meio da manhã. A tarde foi de sol, mas ao fim do dia voltou o tempo húmido e com a noite voltou a chuva.
E é com chuva que vamos estando para refrescar os ânimos dos "ensaios" para o carnaval  
O vento aumentou muito de intensidade nas últimas duas horas. Sopra agora moderado e com rajadas bastante marcadas. Está barulho lá fora, parecem uivos! E não, não é malta a festejar, é mesmo o vento


----------



## Candy (19 Fev 2017 às 02:38)

DRC disse:


> Boa noite,
> Chove pela Póvoa de Santa Iria.


@DRC Enviei-lhe uma mensagem privada. Peço, POR FAVOR, que a leia.


----------



## david 6 (19 Fev 2017 às 02:43)

aqui na Fajarda choveu   tive em Coruche até agora não caiu pingo nenhum, qual o meu espanto quando chego à Fajarda e está tudo molhado


----------



## criz0r (19 Fev 2017 às 03:07)

Boa madrugada, agradável surpresa quando saí de casa para dar uma volta pela cidade, começou a chover estava eu a chegar a Cacilhas e a partir dai foi sempre a engrossar até chegar a casa. Acumulei 0,9mm com esta brincadeira .
A madrugada segue com céu parcialmente nublado, vento médio nos 9,7 km/h, 11,1ºC actuais, 77% HR e pressão nos 1014,7 hPa.


----------



## Candy (19 Fev 2017 às 03:31)

Bem, a esta hora atrevo-me a dizer que o vento sopra agora forte e com rajadas! 
Sinceramente não estava à espera de tanto vento!!!


----------



## DaniFR (19 Fev 2017 às 11:12)

Bom dia

Sigo com *13,7ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado. 

Mínima de *2,6ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Fev 2017 às 12:50)

Por aqui o dia segue com sol, e com vento moderado.


----------



## Sanxito (19 Fev 2017 às 16:13)

Boa tarde. 
Hoje tive uma mínima de 10.0°c pelas 7:03. 
Agora sigo com 17.6°c, máxima até ao momento. O vento sopra moderado de NE 17.9 Km/h, sendo a rajada máxima de 37 Km/h até ao momento. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (19 Fev 2017 às 18:42)

minima: *6.8ºC*
maxima: *18.1ºC*
actual: *15.1ºC*
acumulado: *0.5mm*

esta semana que vem já vai ser em Setúbal


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Fev 2017 às 18:53)

Boas!
O dia foi ameno. O vento soprou bem, principalmente nas terras mais altas.
Fui ao miradouro do Monte Gordo (Vila Franca de Xira) e tirei algumas fotos:



_DSC2548-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



_DSC2546-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr
Por Carnaxide, estão *15,9ºC*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Fev 2017 às 19:50)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> O dia foi ameno. O vento soprou bem, principalmente nas terras mais altas.
> Fui ao miradouro do Monte Gordo (Vila Franca de Xira) e tirei algumas fotos:
> 
> ...


Muito bonita a planície do Ribatejo!

_______

Por aqui ainda estão *15ºC*, a casa consegue contém bem o calor, está-se bem de manga curta


----------



## DaniFR (19 Fev 2017 às 23:28)

*5,4ºC*

Máxima: *17,8ºC*
Mínima: *2,6ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (20 Fev 2017 às 00:48)

Boa noite.
Por cá hoje a máxima atingiu os 17.6ºc pelas 16:16 e a minima ficou pelos 10.0ºc pelas 7:03, o vento os 37 Km/h NE.
Agora sigo com 13.2ºc e 78%HR, o vento é fraco de NE 2.3 Km/h


----------



## criz0r (20 Fev 2017 às 01:08)

Boa noite, dia muito agradável o de ontem, deu para adiantar alguns trabalhos no quintal .
Dados actuais pela Cova da Piedade:

Temperatura - 13,8ºC
Humidade Relativa - 61%
Vento fraco de NW - 3,6 km/h
Pressão Atmosférica - 1020,1 hPa


----------



## WHORTAS (20 Fev 2017 às 07:37)

Bom dia
Céu azul e temperatura nos 2.2 graus


----------



## Sanxito (20 Fev 2017 às 08:57)

Bom dia. 
Mais uma noite com mínima elevada, 11.1°c pelas 4:36.
Agora sigo com 11.8°c e 78%HR. 
O vento tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade e sopra de NE 14.2 Km/h, pelas 8:00 atingiu os 31 Km/h.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (20 Fev 2017 às 09:47)

Bom dia, manhã com algum desconforto térmico associado ao vento moderado que se faz sentir.
Sigo já por Entrecampos com céu limpo e vento moderado, cenário este que será para manter durante toda a semana.


----------



## miguel (20 Fev 2017 às 12:57)

Boas

Mínima de *8,7ºC*

Agora céu limpo e *17,5ºC* a rajada máxima vai nos *40km/h*


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Fev 2017 às 18:56)

Hoje foi mais um dia similar ao de ontem, durante a manhã o vento soprou de forma moderada, mas durante a tarde acalmou e ainda aqueceu bem, ao ponto de já custar estar a apanhar com o sol directo no corpo.

máxima: 21ºC
actual: 15.9C


----------



## Geopower (20 Fev 2017 às 18:59)

Dia ventoso de céu limpo.
Extremos do dia:
11.2ºC
19.5ºC

Temperatura actual: 17,1ºC. Vento moderado de NE.


----------



## MSantos (20 Fev 2017 às 23:35)

Boa noite!

Dia de Primavera com muito sol e céu limpo em Leiria, embora com mínima fresca mas sem geada.
Amanha deverá ser em tudo um dia idêntico ao de hoje.

Quando será que voltaremos a ter um pouco de instabilidade?


----------



## Sanxito (21 Fev 2017 às 00:23)

Boa noite. 
Hoje a máxima foi de 18.6°c, o vento atingiu os 35 Km/h.
Agora sigo com 14.0°c e 75%HR, e com vento de NE 9.0 Km/h.
Nos próximos dias espero bater o recorde de 20.4°c para o mês de fevereiro, válido desde 2013, e conseguido no ano passado. 
O máximo obsoluto para o mês de fevereiro em Lisboa penso que é de 24.8°c.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (21 Fev 2017 às 07:27)

Bom dia.
Fresquinho por aqui: 1.3 graus
Geada fraquinha


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Fev 2017 às 08:01)

Boas!
A noite foi bem ventosa por aqui. Neste momento, sigo com *13,1°C*.
Centro-Sul de Portugal a levar com uma bela poeirada:


----------



## windchill (21 Fev 2017 às 08:50)

Manhã enevoada hoje..... 






Enviado do meu SM-G930F através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Fev 2017 às 09:01)

Lisboa: Imensa poeira no ar com 11,2ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Fev 2017 às 10:06)

Bela poeirada a de hoje.

A acordar, pela hora do nascer-do-sol, estranhei o tempo estar _nublado_, pois a previsão era de céu limpo. Só depois pensei na questão da poeira (é o que dá estar um tempo afastado aqui do fórum). 

Um início de dia completamente desértico, céu branco e apenas uma circunferência brilhante no céu. Não me recordo de ver tais níveis de poeira nesta altura do ano.


----------



## criz0r (21 Fev 2017 às 10:46)

Bom dia,

É verdade @Duarte Sousa , hoje de manhã quando me levantei também achei estranho não ver muita claridade, pois a previsão não indicava de maneira nenhuma nebulosidade. Afinal trata-se apenas de uma camada de poeira realmente impressionante, nem existe uma ou outra abertura para o céu azul!.
Condições actuais por Entrecampos de Céu limpo a nível da nebulosidade mas com muita poeira em suspensão, vento fraco por vezes moderado.


----------



## Edward (21 Fev 2017 às 14:43)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui o dia também tem sido marcado pela névoa provocada pelas poeiras.

Temperatura mínima foi de *9,0ºC *e temperatura actual encontra-se nos *18,9ºC*.


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2017 às 15:01)

Boas

Dia marcado pela poeirada que quase tapa por completo o sol!

Mínima de *9,8ºC*

Agora estão *19,1ºC* e vento fraco


----------



## Sanxito (21 Fev 2017 às 16:55)

Boa tarde.
Sigo com a máxima do dia 18.4°c, depois uma mínima elevada 11.8°c. O vento diminuiu de intensidade e sopra de ENE 3.1 km/h. 


Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (21 Fev 2017 às 18:20)

Boa tarde,  fica a imagem do dia,






Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Fev 2017 às 18:59)

O nosso Ribatejo lindo e repleto de água, em tons já de Primavera.




Album: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.756227214541207.1073741867.268687723295161&type=3


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Fev 2017 às 20:41)

O dia de hoje foi ameno, mas não tão quente como ontem, também devido ao vento fraco, e ás poeiras, que deixavam o céu um pouco "nublado".


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Fev 2017 às 20:47)

A poeirada de hoje provocam algumas reações alérgicas a uns colegas meus, alguns tiveram grandes ataques de tosse. 

Temperaturas continuam, infelizmente, acima da média:

Mínima: *12,1ºC*
Máxima: *18,3ºC
*
Parece que vamos ter um fim de mês monótono


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Fev 2017 às 21:19)

Boas! 
A máxima chegou aos *18,9ºC*. 
Felizmente, esta poeirada toda não é o suficiente para me pôr com alergia. 
Neste momento estão *16,2ºC*.


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2017 às 21:21)

Máxima de *19,5ºC *

Agora estão ainda *15,6ºC *


----------



## DaniFR (22 Fev 2017 às 00:05)

*6,8ºC*

Máxima: *20,3ºC*
Mínima: *3,4ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (22 Fev 2017 às 07:36)

Bom dia.
Temperatura nos 5.3 
Mais um dia de primavera


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Fev 2017 às 09:02)

Boas,

Minima: *12,3ºC*
Actual: *13,9ºC*

Amanhã a máxima cai e aparece vento com alguma intensidade.

Durante estes dias a máxima mais alta que tive foi de *19,0ºC* registados dia 20, nada de outro mundo portanto.
A EMA do Cabo Raso relativamente perto, nesse mesmo dia foi aos *20,8ºC*.


----------



## Sanxito (22 Fev 2017 às 09:23)

Bom dia. 
Sigo com 12.8°c e 66HR, depois de uma mínima a chegar aos 10.7°c pelas 7:42. 
O vento sopra de NE 17.2 Km/h

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (22 Fev 2017 às 09:27)

Bom dia!

Ontem não se notava, mas hoje nota-se bem a poeira amarelada que paira no céu aqui em Leiria... 

Mais um dia de Primavera em perspectiva, com máxima prevista superior a 20ºC.


----------



## remember (22 Fev 2017 às 09:34)

Bom dia,

dias muito idênticos aqui pela Póvoa de Santa Iria, a temperatura mínima em destaque:
12,6ºC
Sigo com 15,1ºC e 46% de HR, penso que hoje será o dia mais quente da semana por aqui...


----------



## criz0r (22 Fev 2017 às 10:37)

Bom dia, a poeira intensa que ontem se fez notar na metade Sul do País, deu um aspecto muito curioso aos céus da noite. 
Alguém da Margem Sul que tivesse uma perspectiva sobre o Cristo-Rei conseguia facilmente ser iludido com nebulosidade baixa. Mas era só.. poeira .
Sigo com céu limpo de nuvens mas nublado em poeira mais uma vez e vento fraco com rajadas moderadas.


----------



## Edward (22 Fev 2017 às 14:14)

Boa tarde!

Segundo dia de poeiras, mas hoje o ambiente está ainda mais quente.

A temperatura mínima foi mais baixa em relação ao dia anterior e baixou até aos *7,7ºC*. Temperatura segue nos *20,3ºC*, para já a máxima do ano e a primeira vez que se supera os 20ºC este ano.


----------



## miguel (22 Fev 2017 às 14:32)

Hoje aqui é o *4º dia* este mês com máxima superior a 20ºC, digam o que disserem isto não é nada normal... Ainda mais porque não vai ficar por aqui! mês quente e seco, mais um para a lista.

Mínima de *8,7ºC
*
Agora estão *20,3ºC* com vento fraco


----------



## Sanxito (22 Fev 2017 às 15:04)

Boa tarde. 
Sigo com 19.3°c e 52%HR. 
O vento é fraco de ENE 3.1 Km/h
Hoje a máxima deste mês, 19.8°c, deverá ser ultrapassada. O Record da estação, desde 2013, é de 20.4°c. nos outros 4 anos nunca se ultrapassaram os 17.9°c. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (22 Fev 2017 às 15:20)

Acabo de atingir os 20.1°c com 51%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (22 Fev 2017 às 16:17)

Boas,

Tal como esperava, 20,4ºC e 41% de HR.


----------



## Edward (22 Fev 2017 às 17:00)

Por aqui a máxima fixou-se no valor ridículo de* 21,3ºC*! 

Vai descendo. Por agora *19,8ºC*.


----------



## windchill (22 Fev 2017 às 18:35)

Pela margem sul, o sol hoje ao fim do dia esteve assim.....

[url=https://postimg.org/image/wl9cc7top/]
	
20mb image hosting[/URL]


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Fev 2017 às 19:04)

Por aqui foi mais uma dia de muita poeira, idêntico ao de ontem, mas ao meio da tarde ainda aqueceu bem.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Fev 2017 às 20:41)

T.máxima: *20,1ºC*
T.actual: *16,0ºC
*
Hoje andei pelos vales do lizandro ,Cabrela,Mourão(área de fronteira dos concelhos de Sintra e Mafra) bela torreira por lá*. *
Tudo bem carregado de água, um espectáculo.

*
*


----------



## miguel (22 Fev 2017 às 21:51)

Máxima do Ano até agora *21,4ºC*

Agora estão ainda *16,7ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Fev 2017 às 23:15)

Boas!
Finalmente ultrapassei a marca dos 20. A máxima chegou aos *20,4ºC*. 
Ainda é visível alguma poeira.
Neste momento estão *15,2ºC*.


----------



## DaniFR (22 Fev 2017 às 23:18)

*7,6ºC*

Máxima: *20,7ºC*
Mínima: *5,8ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (23 Fev 2017 às 07:05)

Bom dia
Nevoeiro e temperatura nos 9.2 graus


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Fev 2017 às 08:27)

Boas,

Como esperado, estado do tempo bem diferente.
A serra não se vê devido ao nevoeiro
Está algum vento ainda que insignificante comparativamente com logo à noite.
Em termos de temperaturas, minima de 11,7ºC e actual 13,0ºC.


----------



## remember (23 Fev 2017 às 08:40)

Bom dia, por aqui parece que a poeira está de volta...

Mínima de 10,6ºC e actual de 14,3ºC, a máxima ontem ainda foi aos 20,6ºC.
Ao que parece o IPMA alterou as máximas para hoje e amanhã, a ultima vez que tinha visto davam 16ºC de máxima, agora têm 19ºC.


----------



## srr (23 Fev 2017 às 08:43)

Bom dia,

Céu "encoberto" por Poeiras, o sol só se vê o Circulo.


----------



## MSantos (23 Fev 2017 às 09:36)

Bom dia!

Nevoeiro alto e sujo pela poeira aqui pela faixa Atlântica, o nevoeiro tem um tom ligeiramente amarelado/baço.


----------



## criz0r (23 Fev 2017 às 10:22)

Bom dia, hoje simplesmente nem se vê o sol, o céu está praticamente "amarelo" e nota-se uma neblina um pouco densa que em nada ajuda para esta miscelânea que paira na atmosfera.
O resultado disto é uma tosse irritante que não me larga à 2 dias .


----------



## Sanxito (23 Fev 2017 às 10:34)

Bom dia.
Hoje mais uma mínima elevada, ficou pelos 11.2°c pelas 7:20.
Por esta hora a temperatura segue já bastante alta com 16.9°c com 70%HR, em relação ao que foi nos últimos dias em que demorava bastante a aquecer.
O vento é quase nulo de NW. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (23 Fev 2017 às 11:34)

Boas

Mínima muito alta 13,6ºC

Dia horrível, poeiras como nunca me lembro de ter visto, com esta intensidade pelo menos não me recordo! Isto afecta mesmo a saúde, hoje parece que ando com gripe...

Já estão uns tórridos 17,3ºC e será mais um dia acima dos 20ºC será o 5º dia este mês, e possivelmente mais um record a cair...


----------



## trepkos (23 Fev 2017 às 11:41)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Mínima muito alta 13,6ºC
> 
> ...



Já houve mais episódios semelhantes a este em anos anteriores, mas era no Verão.

Em Fevereiro e com este calor não me lembro de nenhum. As poucas gotas de água que caíram transformaram-se em lama, lama mesmo!

E de facto custa-se a respirar... já estou a sentir e bem.


----------



## remember (23 Fev 2017 às 11:50)

Isto hoje está "famoso"... 
Já esteve momentaneamente nos 20,3ºC e agora sigo com 19,9ºC, o céu encontra-se com tons amarelados.


----------



## david 6 (23 Fev 2017 às 12:41)

resumo destes dias em Setúbal, poeiras
hoje penso que esteja o pior dia a nivel de poeiras, faz lembrar às vezes o verão e mesmo assim não sei se no verão tem tanta poeira


----------



## Sanxito (23 Fev 2017 às 13:08)

Sigo com 19.4°c é 62%HR. 
O vento é fraco de NW 2.7 Km/h

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Fev 2017 às 13:48)

Realmente a poeira aumentou bastante. Já há algum tempo que não acordava cheio de alergia. 
Apesar de estarem* 17,5°C*, sente-se algum frio devido ao vento.


----------



## Edward (23 Fev 2017 às 14:48)

Boas tardes!

Aqui o céu encontra-se bastante nublado e o vento sopra, por vezes, moderado.

O destaque vai mesmo para a abismal diferença térmica entre ontem e hoje. Se ontem por esta hora estavam 20,5ºC, agora sigo com uns "frescos" *14,3ºC*, com a temperatura praticamente constante desde manhã.


----------



## Sanxito (23 Fev 2017 às 16:48)

Por cá sigo com 17.5°c e 69%HR após uma máxima de 19.7°c pelas 13:30. O vento é quase nulo de NW 0.2 Km/h. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2017 às 16:56)

Que tempo tão chato! Tempo fechado e enevoado o dia todo, e agora está fresco...


----------



## Thomar (23 Fev 2017 às 17:20)

Por aqui em Cabanas, dos últimos 3 dias, este é sem dúvida o pior dia em termos de poeira do Saara. Tempo soturno, algo esquisito.
Mas mesmo assim, era melhor as poeiras virem nesta altura do que no verão, já que quem tem problemas respiratórios (alergias, asmáticos, etc...) sofre imenso com estas situações. 
Condições actuais, vento (muito )fraco, céu "empoeirado",
Temp Actual = *+16,9ºC*
Temp Minima = *+10,8ºC*
Temp Máx = *+18,3ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Fev 2017 às 18:41)

Céu muito nublado o dia todo, parece que chama chuva.

Máxima: *19,2ºC*
Mínima: *11,9ºC
*
No ano passado, o mês de Março foi frio. Será que o deste ano segue a regra?


----------



## remember (23 Fev 2017 às 18:52)

Que dia mais esquisito hoje, de manhã estava meio abafado, atingi os 22,2ºC por volta da uma, depois foi sempre a descer a pique...
Actual: 13.6ºC e 80% de HR
Ontem à mesma hora que obtive a máxima do dia 16/17h estavam mais 5º que hoje.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Fev 2017 às 18:56)

Por aqui foi mais um dia muito empoeirado, se não visse aqui os modelos, ás vezes até dá sensação que poderá chover a qualquer momento, mas não.

Segue aqui uma foto que retrata bem o dia de hoje aqui na minha localidade, mas não é da minha autoria.
Agora ao final da tarde, nos vales via-se muita acumulação de poeiras, até parece mesmo nevoeiro.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Fev 2017 às 21:45)

Sigo com forte nortada e 12,8ºC.
A  velocidade do vento é valente, aqui no final da minha rua os sinais de transito abanavam com o vento.
Ás 20 horas a EMA do Cabo Raso seguia nos *42,5 km/h*.
A estação amadora de referência está off, sempre a perder sinal, incrivel... é aguardar para ver qual é o registo da rajada máxima, ainda que aqui sopra sempre mais.
As rajadas de vento no carro ao chegar a Alcabideche fez lembrar a epoca da nortada, como sempre digo, já vi avisos com menos vento.


----------



## WHORTAS (23 Fev 2017 às 22:09)

Chovisca na BAROSA


----------



## Sanxito (24 Fev 2017 às 00:09)

Boa noite pessoal. 
Por cá sigo com 13.2°c e 82%HR. 
O vento quase nulo NW 0.6 Km/h.


Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Tufao André (24 Fev 2017 às 00:25)

Incrível a concentração de poeiras durante o dia de hoje!! Não me recordo de ver o céu assim tão amarelado, até chegou a encobrir o sol... 
Até à hora de almoço esteve quente e pouco vento, mas de repente o vento rodou para NO, aumentou bastante de intensidade (moderado a forte com rajadas) e muita humidade e alguma nebulosidade baixa a entrar vinda de oeste! Descida abrupta da temperatura pois claro...
A boa notícia é que com esta circulação humida de norte, a concentração de poeira diminuiu já po final da tarde/início de noite felizmente


----------



## Sanxito (24 Fev 2017 às 01:15)

Hoje pela hora de almoço era este o cenário.












Hora de deitar. 
Fico com 13.2°c e 83%HR. 
O vento é nulo e a pressão está pelos 1015.8 hPa. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (24 Fev 2017 às 10:45)

Bom dia,  eis que após 3 dias de céu encoberto por poeiras Africanas o céu azul voltou! Já tinha saudades desta atmosfera mais limpa, embora ainda se note no horizonte alguma poeira.
A manhã acordou com céu muito nublado por Estratocúmulos Opacus e neste momento já em dissipação, vento fraco por vezes moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Fev 2017 às 10:58)

Boas,

Dados de vento de ontem.
Rajada máxima: *69 km/h*
Velocidade máxima de vento: *42 km/h*

Dados de vento de hoje:
Rajada máxima: *68 km/h*
Velocidade máxima de vento: *39 km/h*

O numero de rajadas superior a *50 km/h* em 22 horas, ronda as *60(*Fiz uma soma um pouco por alto,até pode ser um pouco mais, é so para se ter uma ideia como aqui não ha rajadas isoladas, é sempre uma atrás da outra)
Exactamente onde vivo , 2 kms a norte da estação, os valores de rajada terá sido um bocado superiores.


----------



## miguel (24 Fev 2017 às 11:00)

Boas

Mínima de *11,2ºC*

Agora céu muito nublado, as poeiras estão lá mas hoje as nuvens tapam a sujidade  *15,4ºC* com vento fraco


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Fev 2017 às 11:06)

Bastante vento de madrugada.

Agora está céu pouco nublado para sul, estando completamente tapado e assustador para noroeste, parece uma célula. 

*15,6ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (24 Fev 2017 às 11:10)

Bom dia. 
Apesar das nuvens já se vê o azul do céu. 
Mais uma mínima muito alta 13.1°c pelas 00:18, andou por estes valores a noites toda, sigo agora com 16.5°c é 72%HR.
O vento é fraco ENE 4.5 Km/h.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (24 Fev 2017 às 17:36)

Boas. 
Após uma máxima de 18.6°c pelas 14:05, sigo com 14.9°c e 73%HR. O vento sopra de WNW 4.2 Km/h, a rajada máxima atingiu os 26 Km/h N.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Fev 2017 às 18:53)

Por aqui o dia de hoje já foi um pouco diferente dos anteriores, pois já pouco se notou a presença de poeiras durante o dia, apenas se viam no horizonte agora ao final do dia.


----------



## Geopower (24 Fev 2017 às 20:12)

Depois de 3 dias de poeira, hoje já se conseguiu ver o céu azul.

Extremos do dia:
18.8ºC
11.9ºC

Neste momento 13.1ºC. Vento moderado de NW.


----------



## Sanxito (24 Fev 2017 às 23:41)

Boa noite. 
Sigo com a mínima do dia, 11.2°c e 87%HR, depois de na noite passada não ter descido além dos 13.1°c. O vento é nulo e a pressão está pelos 1019.3 hPa

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (25 Fev 2017 às 01:22)

Boa noite, apesar do tempo não passar da cepa torta tenho de admitir, que é sempre um gosto voltar a ver o céu azul novamente depois de quase 1 semana com a atmosfera completamente empoeirada.
Aqui por Almada noite um pouco mais fria que as anteriores mas tudo tranquilo. Sigo com 10,9ºC, 84% HR, pressão nos 1015,6 hPa e vento nulo.


----------



## david 6 (25 Fev 2017 às 01:40)

já na Fajarda, sigo com *6.4ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Fev 2017 às 10:29)

Por aqui esta manhã se sábado acordou com nevoeiro denso, que começa agora a dissipar-se, o sol também vai agora insistindo nessa "luta".


----------



## miguel (25 Fev 2017 às 11:22)

Boas

Mínima de *7,5ºC*

Agora céu muito nublado, de tarde o sol logo aparece... Temperatura agora nos *14,2ºC* com vento nulo


----------



## david 6 (25 Fev 2017 às 14:25)

de manhã nevoeiro depois o sol descobriu mas agora tem vindo a tapar se de novo, tem estilo de ser o nevoeiro que se mantém la em cima, eu cá para mim hoje vai ficar nevoeiro mais cedo que o normal, estou com *17.9ºC* e 79% humidade


----------



## miguel (25 Fev 2017 às 14:28)

Isto tá complicado de abrir, estão uns frescos 14,8ºC muito longe da máxima prevista para hoje.


----------



## Sanxito (25 Fev 2017 às 14:32)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá já sigo com 16.1°c e 74%HR, após mínima de 10.1°c pelas 2:12. 
O vento segue de SW 1.4 Km/h

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Fev 2017 às 15:52)

Morrinha aqui na zona, mais intensa na serra.
Dia segue fresco como previsto.
A t.maxima tem vindo a cair dia apos dia,
Os meus registos.

22/02/2017: *20,1ºC*
23/02/2017: *16,0ºC*
24/02/2017: *15,1ºC*
25/02/2017: *14,3ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (25 Fev 2017 às 16:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Morrinha aqui na zona, mais intensa na serra.
> Dia segue fresco como previsto.
> A t.maxima tem vindo a cair dia apos dia,
> Os meus registos.
> ...


Boas.
Por cá tem sido assim

22/02/2017: 20,2ºC
23/02/2017: 19,7ºC
24/02/2017: 18,6ºC
25/02/2017: 16,3ºC

Agora sigo com a temperatura a descer, está nos 14.7°c e 78%HR. 
O vento aumentou e sopra de WNW 8.0 Km/h.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Fev 2017 às 19:13)

Depois de uma manhã de nevoeiro, o dia foi ameno, mas mal o sol começou a enfraquecer, por volta das 5 da tarde e já se notava bem o arrefecimento, tive de me apressar a vir de de uma caminhada, porque estava de calções.


----------



## david 6 (25 Fev 2017 às 20:46)

minima: *4.0ºC*
maxima: *17.9ºC*
actual: *11.7ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (26 Fev 2017 às 00:23)

Boa noite.
Hoje fico por aqui, amanhã é dia de treinar bem cedinho e mudança de casa durante a tarde. A estação tal como eu vai mudar de localização mas não de localidade, talvez uma distância de 700 metros mas que parece mais favorável para mínimas mais baixas. Desde 2013 que tenho a estação no mesmo sítio, mudei de casa 2 vezes mas sempre consegui ficar perto o suficiente para garantir transmissão de dados, agora não tenho alternativa.

Sigo com 11.9°c e 80%HR.
O vento é quase nulo de WNW 0.6 Km/h.
Até amanhã. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (26 Fev 2017 às 02:50)

Boa madrugada, o dia de ontem foi bem fresco e de uma forma geral sempre encoberto.
Por agora estão 11,7ºC, 71% de HR, 1019,7 hPa e vento médio de NW nos 5,0 km/h.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2017 às 18:43)

Chove chuva molha tolos desde as 18h...


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Fev 2017 às 19:52)

Por aqui o dia acordou com sol, mas já depois da hora de almoço, o céu começou a ficar nublado e assim permaneceu até ao fim do dia.
Eu disse logo, que o tempo estava a "fazer barbas de gato" e parece que não me enganei, mas até agora ainda não choveu nada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2017 às 19:56)

Por aqui a chuvinha continua...


----------



## lm1960 (26 Fev 2017 às 21:41)

Boas,

Por aqui tenho chuvinha miudinha há 30 minutos.


----------



## StormRic (26 Fev 2017 às 21:44)

Boa noite.  Chuvisco consistente na A1 S.Iria de Azoia.


----------



## Sanxito (26 Fev 2017 às 22:55)

Boa noite. 
Hoje a máxima foi de 17.3°c antes de meio dia, depois arrefeceu um bocado e andou pelos 14 o resto do dia com vento fraco. 
Agora sigo com 13.2°c e 92%HR. 
O vento é nulo. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2017 às 22:58)

Boas

Máxima de 15,1ºC

Agora estão 13,3ºc com vento nulo


----------



## DaniFR (26 Fev 2017 às 23:06)

Boa noite

Chuva fraca entre as 19h30 e as 21h, rendeu *0,9mm*.

*10,8ºC*

Máxima: *17,2ºC*
Mínima: *6,2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Fev 2017 às 23:55)

Boas

Aqui o acumulado está nos *1,2 mm*
Neste momento cai morrinha.


----------



## Lightning (27 Fev 2017 às 01:30)

Desta é que eu não estava nada à espera mesmo. Chove bem!


----------



## david 6 (27 Fev 2017 às 08:09)

aqui na Fajarda chuvisca bem, já está tudo molhado


----------



## criz0r (27 Fev 2017 às 10:10)

Bom dia, ontem ainda choveu qualquer coisa de jeito mas não fiquei surpreendido, porque a previsão indicava períodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco ao final do dia.
A manhã acordou precisamente com períodos de chuva fraca, mas rapidamente começou a limpar, de momento o céu encontra-se parcialmente nublado por Estratocumulos e o vento permanece fraco.
De momento a minha estação encontra-se em manutenção para uma melhoria do Pluviómetro (Aumentar consideravelmente as margens para a chuva forte não salpicar para fora) e para colocação de um RS que está a ser construído por mim.
Assim que a voltar a colocar no mesmo local, que desta feita terá o anemómetro/catavento a aproximadamente 10 metros de altura já estará a debitar os dados correctamente e espero eu com alta fiabilidade, visto que o RS de origem (PCE) é insuficiente.


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2017 às 13:23)

Ontem não choveu nada aqui como estava previsto...

 Mínima de hoje 11,8ºC

Agora céu nublado com abertas, vento fraco por vezes moderado, o máximo ate agora foi 24km/h, temperatura atual 16,6ºC e já foi aos 17,1ºC 

Logo ao fim da tarde sim deve chover fraco (chuviscar)


----------



## Sanxito (27 Fev 2017 às 14:59)

Boa tarde. 
Hoje tive mínima de 11.7°c pelas 7:00, a máxima atingiu os 17.4°c pelas 13:20.
Tenho um acumulado de 0.8 mm desde a meia noite, a rajada máxima foi de 21 Km/h SW. 
Por agora sigo com 15.9°c e 66%HR. O vento é de SW 7.4 Km/h. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2017 às 16:08)

Já chove aqui, e vem puxada a vento...


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2017 às 16:43)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já chove aqui, e vem puxada a vento...


Chove mais agora...


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Fev 2017 às 18:22)

Os aguaceiros fracos por aqui chegarem ao inicio da manhã, por volta das 7:30, e agora ao inicio da tarde, notou-se bem o arrefecimento, também com a chegada do vento fraco a moderado.
Também começou á pouco a cair uns leves aguaceiros, mas ainda não deu para molhar o chão.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2017 às 18:58)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Os aguaceiros fracos por aqui chegarem ao inicio da manhã, por volta das 7:30, e agora ao inicio da tarde, notou-se bem o arrefecimento, também com a chegada do vento fraco a moderado.
> Também começou á pouco a cair uns leves aguaceiros, mas ainda não deu para molhar o chão.


Aqui tem chovido bem. Os beirais correm bem...


----------



## criz0r (27 Fev 2017 às 19:16)

Boas, o spray está de volta! É bem melhor do que nada . O vento encontra-se fraco por vezes moderado.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (27 Fev 2017 às 19:18)

chegou agora aqui a frente, vai chuviscando bem 

esta semana é toda na Fajarda


----------



## StormRic (27 Fev 2017 às 19:38)

A chuva fraca intermitente começou na Póvoa S.Iria cerca das 18:50. Durante a noite passada apenas chuviscou sem acumular.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2017 às 20:01)

Boas,
Por aqui: *1,1mm*
De momento não chove.

A situação de Sabado aparentemente pode ser agressiva por aqui, em termos de vento, não só pela intensidade, mas principalmente o quadrante SO.
O Arpege está valente.


----------



## Geopower (27 Fev 2017 às 20:06)

Choveu fraco durante 45 minutos.


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2017 às 20:07)

Máxima de* 18,5ºC*

Agora começou a cair uns pingos muito leves, isto assim nem molhar a estrada vai conseguir. 

14,2ºC


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2017 às 21:06)

Já chuvisca mais e já molhou bem a estrada  acumulados 0,2mm até agora


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2017 às 21:58)

O acumulado ficou nos 0,2mm uma brutalidade de chuva 

13,6ºC


----------



## david 6 (28 Fev 2017 às 00:02)

minima: *9.7ºC*
maxima: *16.7ºC*
acumulado: *1.5mm*
actual: *11.6ºC*


----------



## criz0r (28 Fev 2017 às 09:30)

Bom dia, chuviscou pontualmente durante a noite e assim se manterá também o restante dia de hoje.
Sigo por Entrecampos com céu muito nublado e vejo a Oeste alguma escuridão a aproximar-se lentamente.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Fev 2017 às 09:34)

Boas,
*1 mm
12,0ºC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Fev 2017 às 10:25)

Bom dia a todos. A chuva continua por aqui com aguaceiros fracos mas certinhos. As abertas são poucas.


----------



## david 6 (28 Fev 2017 às 10:25)

escuro a W e NW


----------



## david 6 (28 Fev 2017 às 10:52)

chuviscou durante 5min já parou


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2017 às 11:42)

Boas

Mínima de *11,9ºC*

Nada de chuviscos hoje aqui... Sexta finalmente alguma chuva que se veja 

Fevereiro acabou e é mais um mês *seco* para a longa lista de meses secos desde Maio de 2016... Termino o mês com *55,6mm* 

*15,6ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Fev 2017 às 21:34)

Já se nota no arrefecimento, *10ºC* já por aqui.

O próximo evento de chuva pode dar já para Março cerca de 20 mm. Agora está na hora de fechar Fevereiro, que teve um fim bastante cinzento.


----------



## david 6 (1 Mar 2017 às 00:30)

minima: *9.9ºC*
maxima: *16.3ºC*
precipitação: *0.6mm*


----------



## Nuno_1010 (1 Mar 2017 às 15:04)




----------

